# aberdeen girlies daily chit chat part 4



## bubblicous




----------



## fionamc

I nearly commented earlier that we were on page 100!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Oh my wee brain was very confused there! Saw bubblicous posting on our thread and thought I was getting my threads all mixed up! She's on the Glasgow thread where I've also been posting but the mod here!!! 

Not bad making page 100.  Don't think we quite got there last time!  
x


----------



## button butterfly

Just bookmarking!!!  

x


----------



## Mummy30

good morning..... pouring with rain here. lazy day is on the cards i think.  Maybe a nice bath when the twins are in bed.  DS1s school has an open night tonight... will be interesting, bet the teacher avoids me!  

Nights are getting easier with A.. he still wakes up but maybe after months and months the CC is working. He is crawling now which could help, total nightmare tho, having two babies crawling and fighting over toys!! its funny tho, they make me laugh every day!


----------



## Saffa77

bookmarking


----------



## fionamc

Just a quickie as Freya will be waking up anytime.

Carol and Tissy - no problem about the weaning stuff.  That is just what we have been trying.  Not sure about the eggs - some people seem to wait til 9 months til giving eggs but the BLW book says it's ok from 6 months.

Thanks for your nice comment about F Starry.

Mummy30 - no, neither E or F was asked to be pageboy/flower girl!  A wee bit disappointed for E but F probably too young anyway.  My SIL to be has sisters with kids, so I guess they will be page boys/ flower girls etc. (I have forgotten what she said, it's so long since we talked about that).  E and F are the only kids on my brother's side though, so thought he might have been asked.  Oh well!  
Hope you had a good relaxing bath to psych yourself up for tonight!  Hard to believe A and C are almost a year old!

E is playing away here with his toys as naked as the day he was born, so need to go and get him some clothes.  Quite a common occurence for him to strip off but since I was thinking we would go for a walk after lunch, need clothes for the naturist at heart.  It's sunny but windy and think he might be a wee bit chilly 'as is' (not to mention drawing looks from passer's by!).


----------



## tissyblue

Ok all you clever clogs, how do I "bookmark" and what does that mean??

Guess I should have learnt by now!

T


----------



## Mummy30

lol tissy

bookmarking is just something that you type in a thread to keep it on your replies list and so you dont lose it.  
thats all i do anyway!

I think A has an allergy to eggs.  He had a reaction last night to the fish but didnt think too much of it. Today for lunch i made scrambled eggs and he had the reaction 10 times worse, on his face and hands/wrists. little blisters and very red blotchy spreading up his arms and up to his forehead. The fish last night was coated in egg to keep the ruskaline on....    i put two and two together, gave him piriton and im going to have to get him tested.  

But hey, just another hurdle in my household to over come!! 

DPs granny admitted to hospital today too, she really isnt very well.


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Tissy - LOL bookmarking is just so i dont lose this thread and didnt have time to write a message then so just bookmarked LOL.  Hows R doing?  any more teeth?

Fiona - LOL at your son LOL - only just seen Freyas video on ** must of missed it so cute she is with her new hand!! she is like nibbling on it too Cute!

Mummy - glad A is settling now - 1 year old what! where has the time gone?!

Twinks - hows it going?  Hope you had enough time in your busy schedule this morning for your injections!  Its all go now!  How you feeling a bit better I hope? 

Roxy - glad you all feel better and hope S starts eating soon.  But as long as she is on the mend is all that matters.  

Button - still feeling positive??

Starry - hope bump is growing now!!! you watch it will all of a sudden double in size.

To all else hi there!!

As for me I have been a real pig today!!! I had a HUMOUNGOUS cheesy, BBQ chicken and Mayo panini dripping in oil YUM and then a packet of crisps and now just demolished a full bag of jelly beans!!! I just cant stop eating.  I was good yesterday as I had said to myself that i was going to stop the crisps and sweets but then today gave in big time.  My legs and bum are starting to get huge!  LOL.  I am also only down to 1 x 5mg steroid a day YAY (was on 25mg daily)  so 2 more days and no more steroids.  Also stopped the bum progesterone injections yay will hopefully start getting feeling back on my bum cheeks!  

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quicky as at work - but quiet just now - will it last

L was a brave wee boy today and got 2 needles 1 in each leg poor wee sould had a cry and them going in (as you would) but was soon okay afterwards and playing with the toys at the Health Visitors lol - Mummy30 I am sure you are aware but if not then you will need to inform HV of egg allergy as this is contained within the MMR vaccine!!  (but they do ask you first).  Glad A is on the mend but know what you mean about the crawling altho L just "climbs" on EVERYTHING he can at the mo!!

HUGS to all chat later xx


----------



## jackabean72

bookmarking


----------



## twinkle123

Hi lovely ladies
Off work again today.  Feeling much better but still wasn't up to being on my feet shouting and teenagers and rushing about all day!

Bloo - well done to L for getting his needles. Must be awful watching him get them done?  

1st day of injections this morning.  Then there's another one tonight.  Comes back to you so quickly!!! Then again it is my 6th (and last!  ) IVF.

Sonia - must be great finally not having to take all those drugs.  

Mummy30 - sorry to hear about DP's granny.  Not too good about A having an egg allergy either.  Egg is on my huge list of foods I'm apparently intollerant to although I don't pay too much attention to it!  Doesn't cause me too much problem although I lost lots of weight when I cut out all my intollerant foods.  Can't afford to do it again though! Far too expensive!

Off to phone Aberdeen clinic to see if they'll do my scans and bloods for me. DH has a day off today and we've been arguing over nothing all day.  Not sure if it's my medication making me the way I am but I'm not the best person to be around just now.  Then again, he's not doing simple things I ask to do.  You think we would just to keep the peace...  

Off to phone now
x


----------



## Lainsy

Afternoon girls - just bookmarking - hope to get back on later.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Bookmarking xx


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Hi Gwendy, just wanted to reply about second sac.  The same happened to me.  You could still see the sac for a few weeks (I got a few extra scans) but it was eventually just re-absorbed by my body.  I was also bleeding for a few weeks though.  There was just the one come the 12 week scan.

I know what you mean about them both being your babies.  I had to just concentrate on the surviving one to get me through it.  She's now a gorgeous 4.5 month old, but is getting bored on her play mat so better dash.  Good luck!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Phoned Aberdeen clinic today and they were fine about donig my scans and bloods.  She was so nice on the phone that I felt guilty about leaving them for Glasgow!  Anyway, booked in for day 8 scan next Wednesday and day 10 on Friday.  All go now......
x


----------



## mommyof2

just bookmarking...  away to get dinner ready for my dd! Hope to back on later!


----------



## button butterfly

Just a quick hello tonight!!  Hope you are all well.  Away to go and lie down, feeling tired and had a busy little day today.  

Roxy - Embie, my handbag and I passed Hoodles!!!!  Heard the cakes shouting me when I drove past and managed not to be distracted      was heading to one of my pals for a lunch and a few cuppas!!!  

Sonia - how is the appetite.  Everything sounds mouthwatering when you talk about it...infact it is you that makes me hungry cause I am not that hungry until I come on here and read your posts   

Twinkle - I think you need another day or so off  

xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Jo_Newbie,

thanks for your post about your second sac . ARI called today to schedule me for scan Mon morning first thing, so not long to wait now. I too bled for 7-10 days though this has since stopped a week ago today. I know what you mean about concentrating on the healthy sac and I will be able to do this once I know whats happenin. Vanishing twin syndrome is weird phenomenon eh!!  I have scan foto of second sac and keep willing it to grow and who knows it not over till the fat lady gives birth !!! - sorry - I'm developing odd sense o f humour which I am blaming on steroids too  
I'm glad everything turned out fine for you and you have your own wee healthy baby - it gives me + others hope  

x


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle - go go go....      hoping and praying for you xx


----------



## mommyof2

good luck twinkle!!!


----------



## tissyblue

You "bookmarkers" are just at it, I know you are


----------



## Gwendy

Tissyblue,

I none the wiser about bookmarking either haven't a clue what it means . Guess I showing my age now 

x


----------



## fionamc

Have no idea about bookmarking but I have this thread in my 'favourites' (is that the same thing??!!).  I click on favourites in the tool bar and then add to favourites.  Then there is a wee star that says favourites beside it that has a list of all the sites that I go to often.
HTH


----------



## gmac2304

hi girlies!!!    sorry I've not been on in a while - still no t'internet access! i can read from my phone though, so have been keeping up to date with all your news...

wasn't going to do personals, coz there is so much going on on here just now, but I will attempt a few... 

*Susan* - how are you doing today? feeling a wee bit better I hope... as is everyone else is on here, I'm hoping & praying that this is your turn!   

*Gwendy* / *Little Pea* - hello & welcome to the board! we're a lovely bunch - I hope you'll be sticking around!

*Tissy* / *SnS* / *Lainsy* / *Bloo* / *M30* / *Mommyof2* / *Carol* / *Fiona* / *Jo* - hope the bubbas are doing well! give them all a hug from me & a sloppy kiss from Kyle...

*Starry* / *Saffa* / *Jacka* - hope you're bumps are all growing nicely! the next generation of FF babies - how exciting?

mmmm, who have I forgotten? *Button* - praying that you're embie is settling in nicely for the next 9 months...here's to a  next week! *Nicky* - how's the wee darling S doing? I hope you're all feeling a lot better than you were last week...

I _*THINK*_ that's everyone - please forgive me if I've missed someone out! 

*AFM* - not much new at this end! still feeding Kyle well...13lbs 13oz last Wednesday (11wks)! everyone is always so surprised that he isn't older when they see him...he's a big boy! saying that, he ain't chunky, just long & solid...  he has started sleeping thru the night (_well, apart from last night, but hoping that was a one off as he went down affa early_) and we're starting to get him into a routine during the day too... he has his 2nd set of jabs next Tues - hoping he's OK! 

that's him starting to stir now - he was due a feed an hour ago, but if he's sleeping when he's due, he won't wake up - we just feed him when he wakes! 

i'll be at the meet on Sunday, so will see those who are going there...am also hoping to be at the one on the 9th too, but depends on funds/what DH has planned! am trying to convince him to head to Glasgow for the weekend...we'll see!!!

speak soon, Gillian & Kyle xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girlies

So sorry i haven't been round for weeks...have been having a pretty hard time of it at the moment.  My crohns disease decided to rear its ugly head and am going through a bad flare...first one since my operation nearly 4 years ago...am gutted!!
My lovely GP prescribed me meds for the next few weeks in the hope we can get it under control again...  Got nowhere with the gastro clinic...spitting feathers with them and the attitude to my treatment!!

I'm going on holiday on the 23rd May for 2 weeks to recharge my batteries at my parents in abu dhabi.  can't wait!!

I then...start down regging on the 7th JUNE!!!!  Going to keep thinking positive girls.

Welcome to all the newbies!!!

So sorry ladies don't have time to do personals as i'm about to leave the office.  Again so sorry i haven't been around (altho been on **..easy with it being on the iphone )

Love and huggies to you all xxxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi everyone,

I havent been on for a while myself. Lot going on in that mad heed o mine.
Anyway had my 1st IUI on Monday. very straightfoward procedure, just the very very long wait now. Oh i do hope it works xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi TKbear - I take it you have to wait for a few weeks before you test? This waiting is no fun at all!!!!  Just take it easy and keep yourself occupied  

Hellooooo Mrs Coops - so good to hear from you.  Sounds like you and wee kyle are doing grand!!  Hopefully will get to meet you (might be coming on the 9th of May depending on my test results!!)

Gemmy - sorry to hear you are having a really hard time with your crohns just now, I hope the medications you get from your GP settles it down, if not go back to GP and demand he speaks to Gastro consultant for you.  Not long til you start down regging!!!

Well I can offically say that I am fed up!!!  have one more day by myself then hav the pleasure of DH's company over the weekend  , he has decided for us not to go anywhere cause if we were to go and stay in a lovely hotel over the weekend he would like to use all spa facilities which means I wouldn't be able to join him in the jacuzzi or swimming pool.  Fair point I suppose... so it is a stay at home with the dog and chickens and we can all have a nice cozy night in watching a DVD on the sofa (just imagine a sofa with 4 chickens, collie dog, DH and myself with a travel blanket over our legs    ) 

Whats everyone having for supper?  Sonia - what you having?

Button


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls just on quickly away to my bed to chill what a night i had last night was up with pains in my stomach got a right scare!! Got up this morning and was being sick but really worried about the pains an my bump was really tight so phoned midwife feel like a idiot she came to see me and checked everything ok but turns out i jst had a growth spurt!! When she measured my bump last wk it only measured 23wks but today it measures over 25 i feel such a idiot got myself in 2 a right state on the upside tho baby kicking lots now!

A couple of personals got sore back so away to chill in bed once dp has been to mc Donald's for my tea.

Jacks congrats told you that you would see a little heartbeat.

Button hope the 2ww ain't dragging to much. Oh and how romantic with the chickens dog and dp all under a cover lol 

Nicky has the illness all gone in your house hold? Enjoy the wk nd with dp parents.

Mrscoops good to hear from you love all the pics on **.

Tkbear good luck for the 2ww

Susan ya for starting stimming.

Sorry to everyone i have missed i will be back to read back but not 2night lol

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Just a quickie from me

Car packed and ready for a pyjama car journey to Thurso tonight (yep, that one up by John o Groats.....) 

DH, baby and puppy dog will no doubt be snoring before we're out of town.

Have a nice holiday weekend when it comes.
T x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Great to hear from you again tkbear   Good luck for your 2ww. Come on here for a rant and rave whenever you want!

Tissy - enjoy your trip up north.  Rather you than me! Don't fancy the journey myself but will be worth it once you're there.  

Starry - sorry to hear about your scare last night.  Glad everything's okay though. Take it easy.  Ooh McDonalds - mmm, could do with a chicken mcnugget meal.  Yum yum!!!

Gemz - not too good with your crohns. Can't be nice. Hope it's under control soon  

As for me, went back to work today. Kind of wish I didn't because it's my busiest day of the week but it soon passed without any major crisis or disaster! 
Stimming's going okay apart from the usual huge bruises I get.  Down to no injections tomorrow morning but 2 different ones in the evening.  Not too bad - at least I don't have to try fitting it in the morning!  Don't like the look of this new one I've to take.  The usual mixing, swapping needles etc which is okay.  It's the 'draw the syringe' out from your skin and check if you're drawing blood' bit that I don't like. Also says to do it in your stomach.  I used to inject there many cycles ago but went off it for my leg.  Don't like the idea of going back there. 

Anyhoo, much to do tonight so speak later.
Standard grade exam tomorrow - hope my 4th years are doing some last minute revising tonight! 
x


----------



## Mummy30

ohh standard grade music... i remember it well


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Just wanted to say a quick hi to everyone, I tend to read more than post as I generally dont get much internet time with wee one.  So great to see so many babies flourishing and bumps growing, and send positive vibes to all those who are undergoing, or about to undergo treatment.  The support for each other on here is fantastic.  I only wish I had found this site when I was cycling and going through the whole rollercoaster, rather than when I did (which was as a lurker in the late stages of pregnancy)

I did want to say to twinkle that I really hope you get your BFP this time.  You really have been through the mill, and the mountain of drugs and side effects you seem to be getting sound horrible.  But I hope that it will all be worth it, and you will be on here complaining about being hormonal, peeing 24/7 and feeling massive with your bump very soon x


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Just popping on to say have a good hol Tissy safe journey x

Big hello to Mrs Coops glad Kyle is doing great L was the same very long  

Gems - Sorry to hear your not keeping well grrrr to chrons and hope you feel better soon     bout the hols tho!!

Twinkle as always     you are SO brave x

Starry hope you are okay after your scare - precious cargo  

HUGE HUGS to all - so many now hard to keep up but always thinking of you esp Button    

All okay with us just glad it is Friday tomorrow as did an extra day this week at work (and I am shattered) - L stayi ng with his grandma this Sat as DP and I going to the Theatre!!  So fun all round I hope!!

Bloo x


----------



## jackabean72

Just popping on quickly ladies as I'm off down the road this weekend to see my mum   can't wait to show her the scan photo.

Got my first midwife appointment on Monday still feels very surreal.

Gems- Sorry to hear that your crohns is back, I'm sure a strong lady like you will get through this and   vibes for your next tx.

Button - Keeping thinking   and you will get your BFP

Twinkle - I think your a mega strong lady and inspire us all to keep our chin up and never give up   this will be your turn.

MRs Coops - Nice to see u back and that Kyle is doing well  

Starry - Glad to hear your upset the other night was just a growth spurt, just take it easy 

Sonia - Hope you and bump are well, any nice meals planned out this weekend??

Tissy - Have a gr8 weekend away 

Tkbear - Good luck on your 2ww  it works for you

Sorry I couldn't do personals for everyone, off to have breakie then make the long journey down the road.  Be back Sunday night to catch up on you all.  All those meeting on Sunday have a great time.

XX


----------



## button butterfly

Goodluck Roxy xx


----------



## Saffa77

Mornin ladies

Roxy foxy - All the best of luck for today you go girl!!!

Jacka and tissy - enjoy your weekends away.  Jacka bet you cant wait to show your scan pic! Tissy saw you on wed walking into the church here on Albyn place with Rory from my work window.

Gems - oh sorry you having a rough time of it all!  Hopefully it will all be gone after your hols and in time for you to start your next cycle.

Button -   

Twinkle - hope all the injections etc are going smoothly dont think about it too much just do it LOL.

Mrs coops - welcome back lurker LOL.  Wow Kyle is doing well cant wait to see him again on Sunday.

TK - all the best for your 2ww

May- Cute video on **!  that bath looks fab.

Bloo - enjoy theatre and hope you catch up on some rest.

Starry - wow I would of had a big scare too!  but at least you had a growth spurt and now should put your mind at rest a bit?  when is your scan again?

AFM - still eating like a horse LOL had a yummy huge portion of Lasagne with garlic bread and then a packet of sour cherries afterwards!! oh and 2 packets of crisps!!! MMMMMMM I reeked of garlic this morning LOL poor DP almost passed out.  TOnight is pizza night and then Sunday Frankies LOL.  Otherwise am fine - have a clinic appointment at hospital on Tuesday yay hopefully they can do the bloods they were meant to do at 11 weeks but hey ho.


----------



## starrynight

Nicky good luck for today.

Susan hope u managed the other injection ok. R u off today? Inoticed some schools are off.

Tissy enjoy ur wknd away.

Jacks you 2 bet your excited to show off you scan pic.

Button what are you and embie up2 today lol.

Sonia you make me laugh my scan is tuesday and that will be the last one tho the amount i have spent on scan i could have bought my buggy lol But i think they are worth it but dp thinks otherwise but the way i see it this could be my only baby so want to try and make the most of it (even tho my paranoia is in the way) Have you had any symptoms yet? Apart from eating all the time lol I love the fact that you have nothing and you have twins inside you!! You still listening to the hearbeats? Does dp know you are having little shots without him lol. When is your private scan? Will this be you last 1 as you get more on nhs?

Hi to everone i have missed.xx


----------



## Saffa77

LOL - Starry - yeah know what you mean about all these private scans but hey ho but if it puts your mind at ease then so be it.  I know it has put mine at ease.  Yeah mentioned it to DP that i used the doppler but because I find them quickly now i dont spend more than say 5-10 mins a time so dont feel too guilty - used it this morning actually LOL. Yeah still no symptoms apart from eating am very lucky i had NO morning sickness/nausea whatsover and nothing else really.  Think cos it being twins and your HCG levels are so high in the beginning maybe my body just dealt with it then and there.

MMMMM peeps around me here are all tucking into bacon rolls!! gutted I had a huge porridge breakfast otherwise that would be me tucking in too! must remember not to have brekkie next Friday ------- sorry food distracting me again!

Ok back to work ..... doing nothing but FBing and FFing.

Laters all

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Yoo hoo!

Starry - yes, I'm at work today.  Got some extra time today because my 4th years are on study leave.  It's their exam this afternoon so have already had a few of them to see me with last minute questions.  Feel so sorry for them because as usual, there's such a huge fuss over the exam timetable and the copies they get are always full of mistakes.  They've got the wrong rooms written down so know I'll be spending my lunch roaming the school trying to herd them all up!

Sonia - you do seem to have an obsession with food just now!!! Why not? You might as well while you've got an excuse  

Roxy - hope your meeting goes okay today. Will be thinking about you  

My computer died last night. Well, the keyboard did so now it won't go on.  Luckily I've got the laptop but everything I need to print is on word which my laptop doesn't have. So annoying because I don't have time to do it all at school. Then again, if I wasn't on here I could be doing it!  
Better go!!!
x


----------



## button butterfly

Roxy - how did you get on today   

Have been really lazy today, watched 2 films this afternoon.  Time travellers' wife - preferred the book!!!  and walk in the clouds with Keanu reaves on sky3 both emotional at times!! 

Button


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies just a quicyy as heding out to drop L off - Hope you all have a good meet tomorrow x

Bloo


----------



## abdncarol

Have a lovely meet today girls sorry we can't make it xx


----------



## fionamc

Posted on the other thread too but just wanted to say to have a lovely time today to everyone whi is going.  Looking forward to meeting lots of you next Sunday.

Relaxing in the caravan at the moment while Freya has her morning sleep and Ewan plays in the play park.  Are going to the Leisure pool in Perth when Freya wakes.  It's a great pool for toddlers.  Had a lovely day on Friday at my brother's wedding.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

just catching up, hope everyone who went enjoyed the meet today.... and have a great time at next weekends one. Ill be in town as have a big night out on saturday YIPEEEEEEEEEE cant wait!! but have to head home on sunday afternoon to rescue DP!! Oh and 2 VIFMs will be on (very important football matches), ie man u/chelsea  Im not a happy bunny over my dons... terrible display at pittodrie and i walked at 420pm  doh.

Im suffering with severe ear/jaw ache, no idea what it is, kept me awake most of last night and ive been up since 520am with the twins  its been a long day. Dreading tomorrow. I really really dont want to be 30. I must be having some sort of midlife crisis over it!! BUt in all honsetly i think its cause my mum is on hol, my dad is on hol, my auntie/uncle are on holiday, DPs folks heading out for the day....... so everyone will be away. Hope the weather is nice..... we've squeezed the twins seats into DPs 3 door car.... ill have to squash my big butt into the middle seat so DS1 can get his seat in the front, but im hoping to have a nice family day, maybe duthie park. See what tomorrow brings.

Well, thats bevs daily moan over with!!

Hope all the tx ladies are doing great and keeping positive. 
Big kisses to all beautiful mini dons fans.... ooops kyle and jamie, dont tell your folks i said that! 
Fairy dust to all growing bumps. 
and just millions of hugs to everyone


----------



## Lainsy

Bev LOL just behave yourself or Jamie wont come and visit you wearing his lovely rangers strip !!!  I was imagining how unhappy you would have been at the footie yesterday    Hope your ear/jaw ache is better


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie to say

        

Happy Birthday Bev, have a fantastic day    

Carol & Eva 
xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

BEV


----------



## Saffa77

Morning All

Bev Happy happy 30th Birthday - its great being in the 30's!!  

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY BEV
        
Hope you have a fantastic day
Susan xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Nicky dying to hear how you got on meeting BD on Friday, hope you've had a lovely weekend with your inlaws xx


----------



## jackabean72

Happy Birthday Bev  

Ladies be back later to do personals xxxxx


----------



## mommyof2

Happy Birthday Bev!!


----------



## Mummy30

awww thanks girlies xx  

Had a nice lunch at inn at the park, next to duthie park. Just putting feet up now in preperation for using all my energy for my chocolate cake later on!! diet out the window for today i think!

thanks again x


----------



## Bloofuss

Happy Birthday Bev glad you had a fab day and don't worry too much about feeling a bit low most folk I know (incl. me felt really depressed turning 30) but think it is just a hormonal thing and soon passes    

We had a fab day today been out all day meeting and greeting lol lol - was down at beach and at the carnies (o:

Hope all is well with all

Bloo x


----------



## tissyblue

Happy birthday Bev - bet it didn't hurt that much!!!


----------



## Mummy30

thanks...  why do all my posts get edited


----------



## tissyblue




----------



## Mummy30

maybe i cant spell


----------



## Bloofuss

[fly][/fly]News Flash[fly][/fly]

L walked for the first time tonight on his own - a well chuffed mummy but more trouble to come I guess 

Bloo x


----------



## Mummy30

awwww bloo - thats fantastic. clever L!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks B - hes still not right there yet but wont be long walked from living room right tho hall to me in the bathroom and has been walking around most the night wee bits - but I don't care im just a chuffed mummy


----------



## Lainsy

Clever Lyle - he can show off his new skills on Sunday !!


----------



## twinkle123

Well done L.  Clever little boy! x


----------



## fionamc

[fly]   Happy birthday Bev   [/fly]

Glad you enjoyed it. Was wondering about the editing too!

Well done to L too!

We are home from our long weekend away and the house is freezing. Temp has gone up to 13 from 10 now though. Kids have a heater in their room and are well wrapped up.


----------



## Saffa77

Oh bloo that is just fantastic! Now the trouble starts


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks guys you been so long since we have seen you all will be loadsa cuddles and showing off (from me and L tee hee  )

Bloo x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Am absolutely FUMING today!  had my clinic appointment at the maternity hospital today and saw a nurse and DR Shetty and OH MY GOSH what a waste of time!!!! they had to draw blood and couldnt find tubes didnt even know which tubes to use trying to find out from others what colour tubes to use then running from one room to the other looking for tubes then I tell them its hard to draw blood from my arms they ignore me and try twice on arms Of course no joy go to hand like I told her then I had like a file which was attached to my pregnancy book which had all my scans and they couldnt find it!!! Im like I just bought it in with me and know you have lost it! well i walked out fuming!!!!! not good appointment took almost 2 hours after all this NHS is useless and dont like that doctor and dont want to see her again.  But looks like I will be.  Also looks like I have cystitis too - have to wait for urine results to come back and HOPEFULLY someone will call me back with results.  Have been so dissappointed with my care since my 12 week scan!  totally shocking how they work and they doctors!!! AAAAAAAAAAAARGH rant over sorry no personals.

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh no Sonia, that's not good petal, can't believe they lost your file when you just brought it in with you!  We were really happy with all our appointments, think we seen the head guy at one point and he was fab at giving us extra scans because of all our worries.  Don't think I ever came across Dr Shetty.  Hope it gets better for you chummie.  I was always murder giving blood too and had to get those butterfly things to draw it out.  Hope the cystitis clears up soon too,it can be so painful.  Big hugs  
Hope everyone fine, sorry no personals as Eva sleeping and jobs to do.  Everything fine here.  Think maybe Eva's top teeth might be coming through as she is soooo grouchy which isn't like her.  Doesn't have the same appetite either and sleeping more during the day.  She is wanting to crawl but hasn't worked it out yet.  Can't leave her anywhere or she ends up on her tummy trying to move, has managed backwards a few times but not worked out front yet.  Taking her shopping in town tomorrow to look for an outfit for my niece's wedding for my mum.  The amount of things I have to bring for her, bottles, food, etc. I will be laden down  .  
Big cuddles for everyone, including all the babies and pets (dogs, cats, chickens, etc.....)
Carol
xxxx


----------



## abdncarol

[fly]Forgot to say clever clever Lyle[/fly]


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quickie while V asleep - hope everyone is well. 
Well done Lyle - soon to be running circles round mummy!!!

V and I went to Kinder Gym today for 1st time he seemed to really like it, anyway chores are beckoning so better go.

Catch ya's later xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls.

Bev     for yesterday sorry i wasn't on hope you had a fab time.

Bloo what a big boy lyle is getting.

Nicky sorry about my mum posting on your ** lol Am not sure how she did it she said she thought it was on my page!! But it was on homepage or sumink as you can guess she ain't that sure how to wrk **.

Sonia thats awful i would put in a complaint.

Sorry to everyone i have missed i ain't read back dp wanting his laptop back now lol. But got my dvd scan today it was good but baby wudnt stay still for a good picture lol But the good thing is that baby is measuring how it should..

I cant go to the meet this wknd we are busy trying to sort out baby's room etc and buy more bits and bobs. But i will come to the next one.

  to everyone i have missed xx


----------



## Mummy30

oh no sonia, please relax, i hope this is just a one off. I have to say, i was really pleased that all my antenatal appointments and classes were at peterhead, so much different. My notes were "lost" too when i was in hospital down at the scanning dept, they ended up behind reception    

Dr Shetty was lovely with me, it did take me a while to get used to her non personal ways, but i got used to her and enjoyed my time with her. I just wish she was more personal but she has lots of mums2be to see so i guess thats why. I just know if i was in that job id like it to be more "cosy" at appointments. 

My pal didnt get proper antenatal classes either, she said she was invited to attend but yet again it was so impersonal, ie not with the same ppl every week that she didnt bother. Whereas mine up in peterhead were the same day/time every week and with the same people, some of which i will still chat to if i meet them in the street. it really was so nice up in peterhead.... makes me want another baby just to experience giving birth up here!!


----------



## gmac2304

they've changed FF, so I can post from my phone! YAY...no stopping me now!  it's quite slow tho, so I mite not be here too often but at least I have the option now...

 to every1 this dreich Wednesday morning... 

not much happening at this end - Kyle has his 2nd set of imms this morning...not looking forward to that!

Gillian xx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw good luck Kyle, sure he'll be fine.  I always used to get Mike to take Eva and I was there for the cuddles    xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Yes am liking the new look more modern!!  and more discreet too.

Hope you all well.  Have calmed down a bit yesterday after they phoned me to let me know they have found my envelope with all my scans on another floor and can pick them up on Thursday!!  so have to go back just to pick them up but its all my scans from 6 weeks to the day!  and then called doctors and told him about my urine sample and he suggests antibiotics to be safe as dont want the infection to get worse so on antibiotics now which i dont like to take but hey ho am sure it will be fine. Any of you ladies had antibiotics whilst pregnant?  And to top it off my face and back is covered in excezma so had to go to doctor this mroning to get some steroid cream hope taking all these things are ok?  Think since I have come off all my concoction of drugs my body is feeling it.  Was very reliant on those steroids.  Should hopefully all calm down.

Coops - good luck with K and his immunisations bless the wee man!

Hi to all else.

See some of you on Sunday YUM YUM YUMMY!  will book today for the one on belmont street.


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls just on quickly getting ready to go out for lunch.

Sonia i have been on antibiotics a few times since i got preg!! I just actually finished some more lol. I aint sure if its coz i have strep b but i keep getting infections down below sorry tmi!! And it aint from having intercourse lol coz i am sure i have forgotten how to do that now!! The docs and midwife just said when you are preg you are more prone to things coz of hormone levels etc. How did you found out you had cystis (sorry cant spell it lol) do you just know urself if you have it?

Hi to everyone but better shot off before dp catches me lol He is on hols this wk so he said he wanted to spend it doin babys room and goin out for lunches ect as he wont be off again before baby comes.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh quick reply!! ace!!

Anyway, sonia, i was on lots of antibiotics when i was pregnant mainly for the sickness.... i was warned before hand of the most minimal slight risk, but the doc said it was procedure to warn me.  There really was no risk at all and my babies are healthy. Trust your doc, they wont give you something if its going to be a risk, and being on them is better than getting any infection.  Hope your skin clears up soon.

Im just having some time out.... put my two in seats infront of cbeebies so i can get some cleaning done before Rs social worker comes later on....  

My two are currently a nightmare (but funny tho) into everything is an understatement. C is the worst, she explores every nook and cranny in my house. Today she has discovered my pot of pens and there were pens all over the place and ink all around her mouth where she had chewed.... thats what i get for doing the dishes!!  Im forever moving her only for her to go straight back. She knows as well as when i come to get her she bounces on her knees and just laughs at me!!  Little madam, living up to her name!  A is more into all the toys in the toybox which is just perfect!!  He likes to lie underneath the tigger door bouncer and just yell at it!! He is a funny little thing, he rages all the time. And boy, can he eat! Ive never seen a baby eat so much in all my life! he eats more than R now!! 

twinkle - how are things going with you??
fiona - love the pics of the wedding on ********, Fs dress is gorgeous and E's kilt is so grown up!!

Right id better be off to sort out what lunch to give the troops today. sausage rolls sounds good!! Talk later x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Starry - I had been to the midwife on Monday and they picked up blood and protein in urine but sent it off for Culture but am worried that by the time they get back to me it will be like Monday and maybe by then infection is worse so explained that to my GP and he is like well just take the antibiotics to be safe - its 5 day course.  Oh good to see you and Mommy30 also had antibiotics makes me feel better.  Starry was meant to say your scan pictures were ace!!! So clear even though baby did move around lots so good to see its face!  Still think its a little girl dunno why.  Was these scans done at Babyscanning?  did they scan for a while or did you feel rushed?  I have my 16 week scan booked there for the 17th of May cant wait!!!

Twinkle - hows the stimming going?

mommy - yours hands are full now! LOL

Fiona - yes the pics are so cute on **

Foxy- enjoy being creative   

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Just a quickie before the bell goes to let you know how I got on today.

Looks like I've got about 20 follicles although only about 8 of them are over 10mm at the moment.  Lost count really when she was scanning me as I was more concerned about the blood trickling down my arm from the needle!  She took blood from the bit of my arm that always bruises so I've now got a huge bump and bruise!

She's going to fax my results to Glasgow this afternoon and hopefully they'll phone me.  If not, I'll give them a phone.  All looking good so far though.  Paid £150 for the pleasure!    Apparently, it only costs Aberdeen clinic £35 to get blood tested but they charge us £50.  She seemed a bit guilty for charging us when we've already paid for it all at Glasgow.

Bell's just gone.  Will read back on everyone's news tonight
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

20 follicles wowsers!  Thought the cetrocide was to cut numbers?! LOL oh well all looking good!!! lets hope Glasgow rings you back at this rate looks like you could be having your EC by the weekend - ooooh how exciting!  

Sx


----------



## peglet

It's all gone Pink!!!! loving the new look  

Just a quickie as i'm at work, and i'm pretending at being busy.....

Twinkle - THAT's FANTASTIC!! you must be so pleased at the moment, (keep growing little follies....) pants that you are having to pay twice (I've had to with the drugs, but only a prescription cost (£3))

Picked up my progynova and cyclogest from the chemist today - another sign to tell me that we're almost close to another step.  PMA PMA PMA PMA ...... will find out tomorrow as i've got a scan, but hopefully they'll tell me that we are en route to defrost my frosties....PMA PMA....

Pegs

(why are posts being edited?  )


----------



## bubblicous

peglet 


its just me ticking them so i know ive read them as i was getting a little muddled obver what i had read and what i hadnt


----------



## starrynight

Sonia yea i went to baby scanning it had moved to its own place now since i was there the last time but i wasnt rushed at all they will measure you baby to make sure everything is ok and you will get your pics A4 glossy ones. Yea i am amazed at my scan everyone says baby looks like me lol i went for the £190 package but i would say it was worth it as you get 6 pics a dvd and a cd with all the pics on it and you can find out the sex if you want!!

Twinkle thats great when will your nxt scan be? How much follies do glasgow want you to hav before you go for ec?

Mommy lol i dont suppose you took pics of little c at the time lol.

Roxy did you have a creative day then?

Pegs good luck for you tx.

Button you ok?

Mrscoops were you eating out yesterday?

Fiona your pics are fab.

Carol was eva a good girl shopping today?

Right i better go sorry to everyone i have missed time for me to look for sumink for me tea but hi to everyone.xx

Sorry for spelling mistakes it wont let me spell check lol.

Thank yo to everyone for the comments on my pics.


----------



## gmac2304

Starry - where did u spy me? Harvester or Bon Accord centre?  bet it was Bon Accord - there were LOADS of pregnant women walking about there! xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Me again.
Glasgow phoned earlier and they want me to go for another scan on Friday.  All looking good so far.  No idea how many follicles and what sizes they want so might phone them tomorrow to ask
x


----------



## button butterfly

Wooooohoooo susan - not long now!  Everything sounds positive so far.  

Not been posting for a few days sorry just been worrying a little as I have 3 more days til test time.  Have managed to get a little further this time!!  Stay away AF I dont want you!!!!  Have been busy at work and now I am off tomorrow and friday so hoping to keep myself slighty busy so I dont over analyse!!  Still poking my breasts - they are only sore at night (but can be if AF appears), Stomach becomes bloated by night time and still slightly tired.  I am not looking for specific symptoms because a normal pregnancy has symptoms (if they occur) in week 6.  

How is everyone doing then?  Sounds like you all had a great meet up!!
Mummy - it doesnt hurt being 30 does it?! x

Button


----------



## Saffa77

twinkle - whohooo all good.  Might have the scan on Friday and EC saturday sunday or Monday.  Are you just going to stay one night in Glasgow then head back home after EC?

Button - oooo not long left and glad af is still away!  are you going to be testing early?

Sx


----------



## button butterfly

Saffa - have been thinking about whether to or not!!!!  But so far I will just wait til saturday....I think    Now dont tempt me!!


----------



## starrynight

Button good luck for test day     .xx

Mrscoops it was the harvaster couldnt think where i new you from lol Then it clicked to me it was you lol.

xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

5 more days before i test. Am thinking i may do a day early as i will just be tooo tempted not too. very nerve racking. Oh shall i test early..?
lookingfor every sign going and seem to have them but are they in my head or real?. Yes i've got tender boobs, and seem to be peeing more and am tired but i've had all this many time times before !!
Oh what shall i do? wait ?/ Help please

Trace


----------



## twinkle123

tkbearlowey -  I should be saying don't test early but then I would be a hypocrite! Other clinics ask you to test a day or two earlier if that helps any.

Button - lots of luck to you too.

Sonia - the plan is to stay overnight the night before EC and head straight back up afterwards before the painkillers wear off!  GCRM don't open on Sundays.  Was hoping for EC on Saturday but after my scan on Friday, there wouldn't be enough time for the 36 hours from trigger injection to EC.  Really didn't want it on Monday because we have our Advanced Higher practical exams which I really need to be there for.  I know someone else could play for me but I've worked with them since June on this and really wanted to be there.  Have taught a few of them right through since 1st year and wanted to see it through.  I know, I know I should be thinking of myself but just so annoyed about it. 
x


----------



## Saffa77

Tk and button dont test early!! Button i was not tempting you at all was just checking - ladies stay away from the pee sticks    LOL

Susan - Oh yes see what you mean so most likely Monday then.  Forget about school this is far more important but know what you mean about wanting to see them through but just try forget about it all and think about your time remember when you on maternity leave you not going to be around either.... LOL

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Dont have a soobie how to use this new site??  Looks good but really slow at the monet.

Just nipping on to say good news Susan well done - will be keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Bloo x

Just had a stupid moment there.  Looked at the thread and thought there was someone new called Twinkle123.  Forgot that's me now!!!! Think I'm slowly cracking up!
x


----------



## button butterfly

sorry to put a dampner on this post.  AF arrived this morning - knew it was too good to be true!  DH came in from work and gone to bed for a short snooze and he doesnt know yet!! He didnt even notice that I was crying!  So so glad I have today and tomorrow off work cause I am a wee bit of a mess just now and will probably get worse over the day!!   

button


----------



## Saffa77

Button so sorry!  Can imagine how you must be feeling!!!! dont be too hard on yourself okxxx      anytime you want to rant just come on here  sending you big hugsxxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh button I am so so sorry too.  As Sonia said please be kind to yourself right now and maybe go and have an nice long bath, with lots of oils.  We are all here for you so please feel free to rant.  You have suffered a loss and that will take time to get over, so sorry and sending you lots of cuddles and   
xxx


----------



## peglet

Oh Button, I'm so so sorry to hear your news 
Please take time to grieve your loss.  Words can never express the upset of this. But know that you are surrounded by people that care, understand, and know exactly the pain......       

Why don't you go into bed and cuddle up to DH......

Pegs
x


----------



## twinkle123

So so sorry Button.     
Nothing more I can add that hasn't already been said.  Take care of yourself and take the time to grieve   
x


----------



## Lainsy

Button really sorry to hear af has arrived - it's so unfair.  Make sure you make time for yourself and to give yourself time to grieve.  Thinking of you.


----------



## fionamc

Button -    As Twinkle said, everyone else has said all that can be said really


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just want to send   to button xx


----------



## peglet

just a wee one to say that dundee called. they are defrosting my embryos monday, all thawed and well, transfer will be tuesday......will be in touch to let you know how it goes..... Pegs


----------



## jackabean72

Button - So sorry to hear about your loss   

xx


----------



## mommyof2

Big HUGS to button!! so sorry to hear! Take care!


May


----------



## Gwendy

Button ,  so so sorry  


J Xx


----------



## starrynight

Button am so sorry    xx


----------



## gmac2304

Button - so sorry! can't begin to imagine how you're feeling... <<<hugs>>>

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Oh Button, sending   Sorry it wasn't your time.


Susan - everything xxxx for your EC.


Pegs - hope those frosties are ready for action!


TKbear - almost there - hang on! 


Saffa - you stalking me now??! I was trying to find my way to the baby yoga class in the church hall. All was going well until I cut my knee (and ripped my jeans) on a piece of broken glass on the carpet in the room we were using. Scary bit was the babies had been lying on the carpet just before.....


Hi to everyone I've missed!


----------



## button butterfly

Thanks for all your kind replies!!  Think I have managed to cry myself dry ....for now and boy to I have a headache for it!!! 

Might not be on here for a while (I will see how I can survive!!)  take care.  xx

Susan I am really      that things work out for you this time xx

Button


----------



## Mummy30

sorry button..... please stay with us, its a place you can talk to us about anything xx


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh not so good Tissy.  Not that I would want you to get hurt (honestly!) but glad it was you and not one of the babies.

Off for another scan tomorrow morning.  This working between 2 clinics is getting complicated. Not everything is being passed on (Aberdeen's fault as usual!) and seem to be forever waiting for one phone call before phoning another one!

Anyhoo, feeling mega tired, emotional,  fed up sticking needles into me and sitting looking at 80 reports I've yet to start writing. They're for next week but don't know when I'm going to be at school so need to get them out of the way.  Oh so tired!!!!!!!!
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Love to you button,

Trace
xx


----------



## gmac2304

just a quick 1 from me, as i'm pretty sure (well, 99.9% sure) we have some1 testing this morning...will keep popping back on for news! 

Good luck Jacka...

Gillian xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girlies

Sending loads of gentle huggies to Button, am so sorry sweetheart xxxx

I've been having a hard time of it at the moment, as some of yooz have noticed on my ******** updates...  crohns is beginning to get a bitty better with all my medications.  Will just take time, think i'm just relly rundown at the moment.

I received my protocol from Lorraine in the post yesterday for starting my treament on the 10th June!!  She said they hoping if all goes well ET will be around 16th July ...my mum should be home then which i'm chuft about.  Trying to feel positive about it but am feeling really down and fed up with everything at the moment.  I'm back seeing my councillor to help with everything..

Sorry for no personals.  Up to my eyes with work and i cant get onto FF at home for some reason, keep getting booted!! 

Is it just me or have some of you changed your user names  Got me confussed.

Hope you all have a fantabulous weekend.
Love Gemz xxxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Mrs Coops - Is the good luck for me?? I've already tested on the 9th April and i'm over 8 weeks pg.   

T bear - When ru testing??   

Susan - Hope the scan goes well today    and you have EC on saturday   

Just on quickly so will try to do personals later xxxx


----------



## jackabean72

I have a quick question - does the midwife listen to the babys HB at any point during your pregnancy?


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Jacka - I believe they do but think its after 16 weeks they dont like to use it before in case they cant find it.  Have you ordered yourself a doppler?  I swear by mine LOL


----------



## jackabean72

I can't decide which one to get, what is yours called again?? xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi bebe, clasha got the angelsounds and couldnt find a hb then bought the hi bebe and found it straight away. 

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi Jacka, yes midwife listens to baby's heartbeat around 16 week appointment, it is amazing the first time you hear it.  Mine always checked heartbeat every appointment thereafter.


----------



## tkbearlowey

2 more days to test, been torture as am so tempted to test early but am resisting the urge.

Just hoping  and praying for a BFP,

mmmm, will see

|Trace


----------



## abdncarol

Good luck TK, will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi ladies.  
Had another scan by Hazel this morning and after lots of phone calls backwards and forwards, been told I'm going down to Glasgow for EC on Tuesday.  I've got 14 follicles between 10 and 18mm with a lot round between 14 and 16.  Another 15 smaller follicles below 10mm.

EC is 12.00 on Tuesday. Don't know how I'll cope fasting from midnight! Just booked a hotel for Monday night.  Not only that, but just booked train tickets to Glasgow and back tomorrow!!! I've run out of cetrotide injections so I've to go down tomorrow to collect more.  Tried phoning Aberdeen to see if they could lend me some until I got more delivered but couldn't get through and anyway, I don't think they deal with that drug.

Getting in a right state about everything.  Got 80 reports to write before Monday using an internet that only stays on for 10 minutes at a time, will spend most of tomorrow sitting on a train, need to prepare a week's worth of cover work for my classes and have the Advanced Higher practical exams on Monday.  Too much stress!!!!

Off to gather everything together for tomorrow and try and catch up on the rest of my water I still need for today.
Bye for now
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Ladies

Button I can't say anymore than what already has been said I am so so sorry for you please stay in touch we have all been there and are all here for you anytime     

Twinkele Bestest of luck xx

Hope everyone else is okay just a quicky as off to bed soon im pooped L doing okay bit grumpy but think it is tinky teeth some thru shame   

Bloo x


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle    that is a lot of things going on to add to stress levels - not good.  Also, that is loads of follicles again.  As someone said, I thought the drugs you were on were supposed to reduce the  number of follicles developing.

Do you have a laptop?  If so, could you buy a mobile internet thingy?  We have a PAYG one and it works fine.  Some areas are a bit patchy though.  You could then do some reports on the train (not a relaxing way to spend the journey but maybe help with the stress levels if you were getting some of them done then)?

It's a shame you couldnt get hold of anyone at Aberdeen because I am fairly confident (nearly 100%)  I have had that drug at some point.  If your train isn't too early, could you try phoning Aberdeen in the morning?  A waste of money on the train ticket if they could give you some but you would gain some time for reports.  Maybe get Glasgow to take the price of the train ticket off their fees for not giving you enough in the first place!!!

Really hope you get on well on Tuesday!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Fiona.  Sitting here crying surrounded by reports trying to decide if I should write some or just to go bed.  My train's at 8.42 so will have to leave about 8am.  The Glasgow clinic closes at 1pm on a saturday so have to get down there early.  Don't understand why I didn't get enough to start with. We checked everything when they were delivered and everything was there. Oh I don't know!!!  I've got a laptop but it would mean trailing lots of extra bits of paper, assessments etc with me so won't bother.  Will use the day as a relaxation day in preparation for Sunday madness!
x


----------



## fionamc

That's a shame not enough time to check with Aberdeen first.    again.  Totally understand how you are feeling - been there with the whole work stress, reports, treatment etc.  Have everything crossed for your BFP this time and a countdown to maternity leave!!!  

Take a good magazine and try hard to relax on the way up and down.  Is there anytime for a wee bit of retail therapy while you are there?    Hope you arenow snuggled up in bed!


----------



## abdncarol

Oh twinkle wish there was a magic way we could all make your job less stressful for you.  It's just the last thing you need and hate that you have to do so much outwith your normal working hours, especially with everything you're going through right now.        it will be worth it though for you.  Please try to have a relaxing time on the train and try to just switch off like you said.  Those celeb mag things are great for that   .  big   
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

good morning... i just wanted to come on here and give twinkle a MASSIVE    We struggled with all the travelling just from peterhead to aberdeen all the time, so goodness knows how you do it girl. I wish so much that this is your and DH's "time", and if that was my only wish in my life it would be to you....      

Having met you (and everyone) at the meets,  it makes it all the more special for us on this journey, no matter what stage we are all at and it makes it very personal. I constantly think of you and your journey to become parents and cant say how much i want this to work for you.  Its so so frustrating how you have to go to these lengths to achieve your lifes dream/desire its just so so unfair. but you do it. cause you have to.  

I will be thinking of you on Tuesday........        

Hi to everyone else..... just getting ready for DS1's swimming lessons (where im not allowed to watch anymore so i should have typed "getting ready to isit staring at walls for half an hour) and then getting my hair cut and straightened for my night out tonight. Heading into town, not been in aberdeen on a saturday night for years, and heading back to the travel lodge with my girls.  Its supposed to be a celebration of my 30th but id rather forget that    

Wednesday is the twins first birthday... im so excited for them. So many lovely presents and lots of balloons, cake etc.

Talking of cake, A isnt allowed any, he is being referred to dermatlolgy at aberdeen to get tested for his egg allergy.  Why dont the doctors have the power of actually testing themselves rather than waiting months for an appointment to aberdeen. 

Does anyone know if this is something i should be telling my travel insurance provider?? He hasnt had it confimed yet tho.. but if he has a reaction while we are away (6weeks and 5 days to go  yipeeeee) and ive not said, then i wont be inusred    I dunno! lol 

right id better go, A smells    and DS1 is needing breakfast, cant sit here all day  

Twinkle, one last


----------



## abdncarol

Aw mummy what lovely words to Twinkle.  Have a fab time tonight, don't ask me about town as I don't have a clue!!!  Hope we see some photos on ********.  Can't believe that's the twins a year old, aaaww the time goes past too quickly.
Eva yapping away to Baby Tv so better get her breakfast ready too, she's finished her dairylea she has every morning.  
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle - oh no having to go all the way to Glasgow for the drugs could you  not have got them to send you a prescription to pick them up from a pharmacy and pity they hadnt given you extra drugs.  Wow that is a lot of follies you have there I also thought the cetrocide was to minimize follies... Anyways guess you  on the train now so chill out and forget about those reports!! this is your time.  Take the day to relax... pity you not coming on Sunday but i totally understand you want to get all organised for Tuesday - I do really really really hope this is your turn!!!!  That means ET could be Friday or Sunday if they go to blast either way you will be on your 2ww next weekend        

Twinkle - twins 1 year old already UNREAL.  You enjoy tonight and hope hangover isnt too bad in the morning    i enjoy babylon but it gets so packed!! am sure you will find a good place to have a party!!  bet it feels like ages ago hey!

Have a delicious themed dinner party at mates tonight and its chinese so one has to make a starter the other main and other dessert im making the mains this time.  Making chicken fried rice and bbq chinese ribs YUM LOl then its pizza express tomorrow LOL.

Chat laters all and have a good day.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Thanks for all your kind words.  Really means a lot to me.   That's me home with my 2 last cetrocide injections.  5 hours on a train - what a complete waste of a day.  Read lots of magazines though and did feel semi-relaxed.

Going to give Saturday night TV a miss tonight and finish at least 1 class of reports. Lots to get done tomorrow.  Sonia - GCRM don't open on a Sunday so won't get ET then.  Never managed to get blasts before but hopefully this time.

Enjoy lunch tomorrow.  Sorry I can't be there.   
x


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry ladies had a read over but no personals i'm so tired 2nite.

Only one good luck and   vibes wish to twinkle

See most of u 2moro at pizza express xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Twinke just want to say relax take it easy and got everything crossed for you         

HUgs to all other ladies and see some of you later today - I might be bit later as Sunday Service Buses but will be there just start without me if you are famished (o:

Bloo x


----------



## Mummy30

hello, hope you are all enjoying your lunch.

I had a great night last night... did feel a bit old in liquid tho!!  all teeny boppers!  

Bit of a panick now as my mum and her fiance are stranded in paris, their flight home today was cancelled due to the ash and the insureres wont cover for flight cancellation.  Not much i can do as cant get a hold of her just now, i would call her airline to find out more but ive no idea what her airline was. They have no where to stay either.  Not quite sure what i can do.


----------



## Lainsy

Bev glad you had a great night - seen some photos on ******** !  Not so good about your mum though.  Hope she gets home soon.

Enjoyed a great lunch today, thanks girls.


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi girls,

very very bad start to day,,  BFN,,,
my 1st IUI and 1st BFN and wasnt sure how i'd feel but is sure isn't great, AF certainly on way cruelly.
DH been great, though he not great feeling himsel. feel awful, failure.

_I just been in tears all day, and any time Dh looks at me i get worse.Know it will get better nd i know i only have about 15 days and will get another go but doesnt help me much at this mo _

_Trace_
_xx_


----------



## abdncarol

Trace I am so so sorry to hear your news, sending you big cuddles.  You and your hubby just take care of one another xx


----------



## tissyblue

Oh Trace, don't be too hard on yourselves.    Its a very emotional process and you will have been thinking of little else. It becomes all consuming. 


Its early days and I'm sure your time will come. Big hugs to you and your DH.


----------



## fionamc

Sorry to read about your result Trace - it is sooo disappointing when you get your hopes up but wow, not long to wait before you are able to give it another shot.  Hope you get the long fored  result next time.  Take care.


----------



## Saffa77

Trace - so sorry    and echo what others have said you lucky though that you can have another try so soon.  All the best and its true your time will come.

Foxy - poor S how the croup gets better.  

Susan - hope you relaxed!!! and not letting the reports get to you too much.  All the best for EC tomorrow at 12.

Mommy - Looks like you had fun for your bday!! how was the hangover?

Hi to all else! 
AFM been getting lots of AF type pains and lots of stretching/stitch pain think its all stretching and because of my endo and scar tissue i feel it more.  OUCH especially last night when I move position its so sore!

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Trace just to echo what as been said so so sorry this time didnt work but chin up look after yourself and focus on the next time sending you loadsa cuddles xx   

Roxy - Hope S feels better soon we had a broken nights sleep with L think it is just his teeth coming - shame.

Sonia - Nots so good bout you nae feeling great hope you feel more comfy soon 

Susan - EVERYTHING still crossed for you       

Hello to all others you know how poop I am at personal but always thinking of you 

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi ladies.

Need to be mega quick.  Finished writing all my reports today and got my advanced highers through their practical exams.
Just about to leave school and we're travelling straight down to Glasgow to stay overnight before tomorrow's EC.  Seem to be dreading this one more than normal but keep all your fingers crossed for me.  Feeling very tearful for some reason! Also got such a sore throat and what seems to be a cold coming on.  Typical!
Will let you know tomorrow night how I got on.
Susan
x


----------



## jackabean72

Hello

It was so nice to meet some of you ladies yesterday, I am a little shy to begin with when I meet people however I'm sure that over the coming months that will be a different story.

Trace - I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work out for you  

Twinkle - I have everything crossed that I can possibly cross for your EC 2moro and also your ET. I'm sure you're probably more emotional because your body know that this is your time and a little bubba will be growing very soon.  

Saffa - It sounds like those babies are doing lots of growing so that when you have your scan next week they will be big and beautiful for mummy and daddy to see.  

Roxy - S was just so cute yesterday, I did hear her little cough so hopefully she will be better in no time with lots of TLC.

Mummy - How are the preparations going for the twin's bday on Wednesday? Is that right it is Wednesday isn't it? Lol

Tissy - I love your new pic so cute

Bloo - How is L with his teeth today?

Starry - How are your keeping? How many weeks now? So exciting

Elaine - I loved getting cuddles from Jamie yesterday he is just so gorgeous, can't get over the way he sleeps though very strange as long as he's comfy that's all that matters.

Mrscoops - Kyle is such a sweetie I couldn't believe how alert and awake he was the entire time yesterday, I bet he slept well last night?

Hello to all those I have missed.

AFM - I suspect I might have a urine infection I phoned my midwife this morning and she said to get a sample pack from the GP surgery and send it away. I have been getting strange pain in my stomach it kept moving from side to side then the middle; I was a little worried last night however the midwife didn't seem too concerned said it could be by bowel if I'm having problems with the loo. Not been feeling as sick today, touch wood it continues the rest of the week. I'm 9 weeks today it's very exciting and I'm on the countdown 3 weeks till the big scan!!  

Jxx


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle best of luck for tomorrow petal, be thinking about you and hope you feel better too.
Big hiya to everyone else, sorry for no personals.
Carol
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

As per usual just a quick one from me to say good luck to twinkle for tomorrow got my fingers crossed for ya, anyway busy making tea for everyone so better go hugs to all!!!

xx


----------



## mommyof2

hello all!
sorry to hear tkbear!   
twinkle, am keeping everything crossed for you my dear!!! All the best!!


afm, we are all down with a stinking cold! No fun! Nothing else up though!


sorry no other personals! 


-may-


----------



## Gwendy

Hi girls,


glad you had lovely lunch on Sunday. Sorry to have missed it . Had my starter and main meal picked out for days but could not have managed Sunday,


Sonia - sorry to hear about your AF pains last couple of days, but sure that wee doppler will help put your mind to rest.
          Thank you for your thoughtful P.M. to me Sunday evening - meant a lot - thank you !!!


Twinkle - good luck for tomorrow   


Trace  - sorry about your recent Tx . Hope next I.U.I comes round quickly for you


May - are you still selling your doppler as we would be interested in buying . Excited that me almost 10 weeks so think I should be able to use one soon.


Does anyone attend NCT ( childcare trust ) meetings at Queens cross church thurs afternoons ( Bumps and Babies club).... thinkin of going along thurs if well enough


Hope everyone else is keeping well  J x


----------



## mommyof2

Hi Gwendy, Yup still am selling it. Will pm you the details.




May


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi girls,

well i am feeling a wee bit better today, as am looking forward to my next IUI next week so know its not long to wait. 
Take tiny steps at a time,

Thanks for all you kind words

Trace
xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi May,


don't know if you recieved my P.M with my details as thought I had responded but nothing in my sent items' . Sonia wozn'y being rude not sending you a P.M.response  on Sunday . . .  I am simply pants at this  


May, yes will meet this week - wotever suits you is fine by me,


Jacqueline xx


----------



## fionamc

Peglet - hope the thaw went well and you are now in Dundee having had/about to have transfer.

Twinkle - really hope that EC goes well today and that you get lots of lovely follies (but not too many!!!).  Are you staying down in Glasgow to wait for transfer or coming home in between?

Roxy - glad to hear you 'only' have to spend one night in hospital.  Not at all would have been better of course - it must have been so frightening for you all.

Button/TK - hope you are both doing ok?

Jacka - glad you are not feeling so sick.  Did you turn out to have a UTI?

Carol - hope you had a lovely time at Mike's work BBQ and that he is keeping fine again.

Saffa - hope the stretching pains have died down for now.  Your nice slim body will have much more stretching to do than my body ever did    ,especially with two!

Bloo - hope too that Lyle's teeth are feeling better.

Gemz - hope the cold is a bit better today?

Mrs. Coops/Lainsy - how are your gorgeous boys today?

Gwendy - hope you are feeling a bit better too.

Mummy30 - well done on surviving the 1st year   

Tissy/Mommyof2/Starry/Little Pea/Chuckle/Clasha/Angelina/SNS

I know that is probably not everyone but it's a fair stab at personals!  Hello and sorry if I have missed you! 

AFM - busy day yesterday with hospital appts for both kids.  Left home at 10am and not home till 5pm.  Appts were 4 hours apart but got nothing done between the appts.  Trying to drag E away from the toys at RACH is a nightmare.  We did go and have lunch at the Cocket Hat in between as I suspected they had a play area.  I nearly didn't stay as didn't much like the smell in the place but the food was reasonable and good value and a good soft play place for free!

Off to do a wee bit off painting for a game for playgroup fundraising activities.  Just a shame I'm not artistic!


----------



## Lainsy

Morning girls.

Roxy so glad to hear S is on the mend - big    to you both, you must have got such a scare.

Fiona hope Freya and Ewen got on ok at their appointments yesterday.  Typical having to wait 4 hours in between appointments!

Twinkle hope all is going well for your EC today.  Here's hoping this is the one    

TK sorry to hear things didn't work out for you this time.  Not long now until you try again though, so fingers crossed    

Bev, can't believe the twins will be 1 tomorrow.  Where has the year gone?  Laughed at your story on ** re Caitlyn finding your box of chocs   

Saffa, Jacka, Starry, Gwendy hope babies are growing nicely and all happy and snug.

Tissy, Bloo, Mrs Coops, Carol, Fiona, May, SNS - hope you and babies are all doing well and babies keeping you on your toes   

Button, Peglet - how are you both doing - hopefully your time soon.

Little Pea - how are you doing - not sure when you were testing?

Right that's my attempt at personals - not bad even if I do say so myself but no doubt still managed to miss someone out   

AFM Jamie doing really well.  He went to bed last night at 8.30pm and that was him until 6am when he had a bottle and then went back to sleep until 8am!!!  What a good little boy he is.  Looks like he will be sleeping right through in another few weeks.  Right off to take Jamie's hand and foot prints.  DH is getting me a lovely necklace for my birthday with Jamie's prints on them and the pack came through this morning so need to get it done and sent back so it arrives in time.  Can't wait to see what it will be like.

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Awww Lainsy I wanted a necklace like that any chance you could let me know how to go about it?  Thanks (or is L to big now?) - Jamie SUCH a good boy must be like L likes his sleep. altho he has been off past few nights again I am just puttin it down to teething       

Roxy - Hope S much much better L sending cuddles x

Mummy30 WOW twins the big 1 are you thinking like me quickets year of my life   

Hugs to all - off to scoop up L for some lunch altho he hasn't been eating as well as I say hoping it is just teeth coming thru going to clinic later for a chat with HV.

Bloo x


----------



## tissyblue

Just a quickie - Bloo, I got a charm made with R's handprint on it and cufflinks for DH's first fathers day. To be honest, there is no way of telling whether it is R's or not as it is so tiny! Most of the companies offer hand/footprint or fingerprints. I used a company called Tiny Trinkets. Took about 4 weeks in total. Shop around as some are dearer than others.


Roxy - sorry to hear about S - hope she is getting better now. 


Susan -   for you. 


Off to Portugal on Thursday am and only got Rory's bag packed. Mind you, not that there is space left for us to take anything!!


Look after yourselves ladies (and gents)!
T x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Just a quick one again... finally gave in and called NHS24 this morning with all the horrendous cold symptoms i've been having... I've got a massive coldsore (never had one before) a ZIT(too traumatised to talk about that..lol)... earache, sore throat to the point i cant eat properly, pounding headache and sensitive to light.
The nurse i spoke to this morning thought i had the flu... so faxed my doctors surgery for an emergency appointment as they were worried.
Well...i have been diagnosed as having TONSILITIS!! (weird as i have no tonsils, was told 10 years ago they shrivelled up and died on their own..lol.. apparently i have tonsil stumps thought..LOL)
She also thinks with the blisters and swollen gums etc...i also have a viral infection..YAY!!
On penecilin a mingin mouthwash and painkillers... been signed off the rest of the week! I'm going to get the sack at this rate!!  

Sending out loads of huggies to all that needs them.  Struggling to concentrate on the computer screen  

xxxxx


----------



## fionamc

We are just back from seeing the nurse at the surgery.  Ewan just cut his finger badly   .  I stupidly let him 'help' me open his tin of Thomas spaghetti at lunch time and the result was a very bloody finger.  Already have one child without a hand, didn't want the other one losing a finger   !  It wasn't quite as bad as I thought but he is now suitably steri stripped and bandaged and fast asleep having had no lunch.  Think he was in shock  .  I had a fall after playgroup too - was getting the buggy out of the boot and got the bottom of my jeans stuck round the tow ball of the car, couldn't get my balance and went flying backwards.  Sure it looked funny (thankfully no one was around to see though    but got a bit of a sore backside and both wrists are sore.  Now just need to take extra care with Freya (sleeping at the moment too - yay), as don't they say these things come in threes?

Gemz - hope the antibiotics work quickly and you feel much better soon.

Tissy - have a great holiday in Portugal, you lucky thing.


----------



## Saffa77

hi all no time for personals today but just a quick one to say that Twinkle texted me and she got 7 eggs from 7 decent follies!! YAY!      Heres to hoping she gets her long awaited and deserved BFP!!!

Sx


----------



## fionamc

That seems like areally good number but not too many!


----------



## Mummy30

Oh My, it certainly is a day for hospitals and doctors isnt it. 

gems/fiona/nicky - hope all tonsil stumps, fingers and S's are ok!!  And everyone starts to get better very very soon. 

twinkle - 7 and 7, fantastic lucky numbers for you.          relax now until ET.... Lets hope they work their magic down there and fingers crossed for DH's swimmers getting stuck in.       

ohhh tissy - have a super holiday, you'll have to give me tips on what you packed etc....

trace  - so sorry for not posting earlier.. sorry that it was a bfn honey.... but keep positive for the next tx 

jack - hope the 3 weeks flies by for you.... 

gwendy - 2 weeks or so til 12 week scan for you too.... hope it flies by x

may - hope your cold gets better... how is little M doing?

sonia - any more symptoms yet?? even if you did get MS it would be going soon hopefully lol.  any kicks yet?

bloo - hi yeah, it certainly has been a quick year, feels like the end of an era as the sterlilser is being packed up tonight. 

lainsy - awwww what a clever wee man you have there sleeping for his mummy, thats great.  Yeah little madam loved my chocs, the first thing she did today was head over to the box again!!

button/peg/pea/carol/starry/gillian/SNS/chuckle/clasha/ang hi!!

Right hope thats everyone... if not blame lainsy and fiona as i copied their list!!! haha

AFM - twins passports arrived today... yee haa.  Getting organised for their birthday tomorrow... not wrapped much, just a few things... cant believe they will be 1.  Just having an open house for family tomorrow evening, im doing a buffet, its not a party as such.  Not much else happening with me.  C is up on her feet a lot now. im sure she will be walking soon but im not helping her as i dont want her walking before the holiday but im sure she will be!!  haha. A is onto his knees so not far behind.


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls am just on quickly once again lol

Mummy30    for the twins 2moro hope they have a fab day.

Twinkle thats a good number      for you phonecall 2moro.

Roxy what a nite you had hope s is a bit better now.

Fiona poor e hope he feels better after a nap must say loved your new pics on ** of the wedding.

Lainsy what a good boy jamie is given his mummy a good sleep.

Jacks did you book a private scan or you just waiting?

Sonia not long till your scan bet you cant wait.

Gems hope you feel better soon.

Bloo hope you get on ok with hv.

tissy enjoy ur holiday.

gwendy hope your feeling better.

Tkbear how you doing?

Button hope your ok.

Carol hows eva the diva doing i noticed on ** that she goes to anyone for cuddles now thats good.

Mrscoops hows you little man doing?

May how you doing? I like your new pic. I cant remeber if its on here or ** i saw it lol. Also quick question did you say you had strep b? Am just wondering if you had to go straight up to hospital when you went in to labour ect and you went over due 2 didnt you? I wish i never googled it its made me so paranoid now.

Sns hows the ttc going?

Peg how did you get on today?

Right am sorry to everyone i have missed my mind gone blank now  but    to everyone.

Sorry for any spelling mistakes but everytime i use spell check now i lose my posts!!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks Tissy will check onling for necklace - have a fab holiday hope Rory has loadsa fun.

Mummy30 - HOW excting getting passports bet twins look so cute in them 

Fiona - OUCH what a day you have had poor Ewan hope he is okay _ I hate opening tins always scared of cutting myself hence why ive an electric tin openener     to you both

Twinkle - Lucky Number 7 - everything crossed       

Roxy - What a scare you must have got - glad all okay now with S    from both of us xx


Gems - Yuck nae fine - penicillin will kick in soon x   

AFM - Well HV said that L probably just teething but could still be after effects of MMR as can be 10-14 days afterwards so doing all the right things just loads of cuddles let him eat what he can.

HI to those ive missed

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi lovely ladies
I've been banned from spending all my time on here so better be quick! 

As Sonia said, I got 7 eggs from 7 follicles.  There were lots of other follicles but they weren't the right size so just left them.  What a difference from Aberdeen! We had our own private room with toilet, TV, various kinds of chairs, dressing table, pictures.... I know it's private but so much better.  Had endless doctors, nurses, aneasthetists etc milling in and out beforehand and every single one of them was lovely.  If you can imagine the nicest nurse at Aberdeen - they were all like that!

Had my own nightie on during EC, sedation was given as soon as my legs were in stirrups and I don't remember a think afterwards.  Woke up being asked if I wanted tea and toast.

Such a good experience and I would recommend them to everyone.  Only problem was trying to get the line into my hand.  Didn't work so now have the hugest bruise you've ever seen on my hand.  Eventually went in the other hand though.  Also didn't get to wear my glasses during EC because they put an oxygen mask on you.  The embryologist came through afterwards and spoke for so long about what happens and when.  Knew a lot of it from research but had never officially been told all this before.

Anyway, enough rambling.  Just to wait for the phone call tomorrow
Sorry no personals.  Not being rude - just need to go back and flop in front of TV!
Susan
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Evening all ladies,

lots of chat going on at the mo. Some ver good stuff and lots of happiness.

i am felling much much more positive. went back to work today which really did the trick as was very busy and had little time to dwell on my BFN,

anyway as it happens now i only have 7 days ( i think) before i head back to Aberdeen for our 2nd IUI and on 27th may we have our 1st group meeting for IVf so got  a lot happening and its all happening fast after the every slow journey so far. So chin up and liik forward to nxt week,

Love and hugs to alll

Trace


----------



## tissyblue

Just a quickie from me 


Susan - I'm so glad that EC was a pleasant experience for you - even just getting so much info must have been reassuring for you. Everything crossed for you m'dear


Dons - Happy birthdays to the twins for tomorrow. Can't believe they are a year old!!


Fiona - break a match - that sorts out the third thing apparently!


TKBear - you have the right attitude - good luck with 2nd go.


Gems/Lyle/S/Ewan - get well soon all of you!


All you bumpeteers - look after those bumps!
Big waves to everyone else - sorry, have to go and play with the doggy.....


T x


----------



## tissyblue

Just noticed Rory's ticker    where did those last 6 months go?


Any excuse for some cake!!!


----------



## mommyof2

hey all! Twinkle! Fantastic news! 7 is a fabulous number! Praying for you!!!    

yep! Starry it was me who had strep b! I did pretty much go up to the hospital as soon as active labor started....ie: every 5 mins or so i think! Phone them as soon as you think you are in active labor and not having bh and then tell them you have been tested +ve for strep b. They will tell you what you need to do! Yup i so did wish i had not googled about it at all! It drove me crazy worried!! But everything is fine and was fine! I was only one day over....btw, thanks for the comment on little M's pic...was taken at the pool somewhat illegally i think....   Apparently they dont allow you to take piccies Privacy thing i think!

Mummy30, happy birthday to the twins tomorrow!!! Have loads of fun and cake!!! YUM YUM!!! we are slowly on the mend too thanks! Little M is still stuffed up with the cough now though.... nose has stopped runing so that's a good thing...just waiting on the cough to go now!!!

 Big hellos to Lainsy, Mrs Coops, Peglet, Tissy, fiona, tkbear, Bloo, Button, Roxy, Jacks, Sons, Carol, Gwendy and to all others if i have missed you!!! Sorry!! Mummy brain fails me!!! Big hugs to everyone including all the little ones!!!  

-May-


----------



## twinkle123

Happy birthday A & C         Can't believe they're 1 already!   

Just had the phone call..... 6 out of my 7 eggs have fertilised.  They'll phone again tomorrow morning with another update.  They're still quite keen on a 5 day transfer but will decide nearer the time.  If it's a 5 day, then they recommend just 1 put back.  Still not convinced though and will probably tell them to put 2 back.  Such a lovely man that phoned - spoke for about 10 minutes about all the details!

Sonia and whoever else has had clexane (I know there's someone but can't remember - sorry!) Any tips for injecting?  The nurse did it for me yesterday.  Also with the steroids, did you take them all at the same time? I'm on 20mg daily and 40mg clexane.

Back to relaxing.  Ahh this is the life!
x


----------



## abdncarol

Fab fab fab news Twinkle, so so so    this is your time and it sounds like you're getting far better treatment than you've ever done before.  
Happy Birthday A & C again, hope they have a lovely day.
Sorry for not personals, Eva sitting with her jacket on as we're away to Tescos.  What an exciting life I lead 
Big hellos and cuddles to everyone
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Happy Birthday A & C!!!!! 1 year already!!!!!  Hope you having a good day with them mommy!

Susan- that is awesome news that you have 6 fertilised and plenty for the freezer too!! fantastic!  Yeah i would try go for 2 too guess just see how it goes.  If its a 5 day transfer wont it fall on a Sunday? 

Clexane - do it really slowly!  steroids how many you on?  Best advice is to take them in the morning after your breakfast so it dosent interrupt your sleeping patterns but if you on them for a short period it wont affect you.  I did both clexane and steroids in the morning. 

Hi to all else.

Sx


----------



## fionamc

_*HAVE A GREAT 1ST BIRTHDAY A & C *_  

That is a brilliant fertilisation rate Twinkle! So does that make transfer Sat or Mon if they go for 5 day transfer?  they continue to grow really well for you.


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Twinkle,




absolutely fantastic news - 6 fertilised - wow!!! fantastic result  
I know what you mean i would be tempted to ask them to put 2 blasts back also.
I am administering Daltepirin injections daily Susan. It is Heparin drug same as clexane. We have to administer them subcutaneously rather than intra muscularly which is great.  I always give my injection on my stomach. Despite being a registered nurse I cant face giving it to myself on my leg but everyone is different. Honestly there is less palava with these little needles as we are not going into the muscle. I rotate my injections daily around abdomen. I pucker the skin up between two fingers then inject needle, with the skin still puckered I inject dug slowly. Once given, I remove needle then release puckered skin. It will cause a lot of bruising but don't worry about that - its normal.


Re Steroids : I f there was any advice I would  give it would be to take your steroids in the morning only . Aberdeen presribed me 20 mg prednisilone 10mg morning + 10 mg at night ant it was hellish Susan . Due to their recommended dosage I had terrible insomnia . It wasn't until my DH and I went to collect my drugs from Boots that the pharmacist insisted that hellish side effects inc insomnia would subside if I took all my dose in the morning - and he was completely right . The insomnia is gone. H e explained taking steroids too late in day affects our natural body clock and mood etc. Hope tis is helpful. Again fantastic news and fingers crossed  Jacqueline  x


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for your advice about the clexane and steroid.  Sonia - I'm on 4 x 5mg a day.  Think I'll take them in the morning.  Not too happy with the clexane as the nurse said not to stab it in like other injections.  Just push it against the skin until itfinally goes in!

ET will either be Friday (day 3) or Sunday (day 5).  They told me they don't open on Sunday but it must just be for appointments because they're happy to do ET then.
x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Littlepea,


thinkin bout how your doing also - think you were testing today - best of luck  


J x


----------



## peglet

There has been so much going on since I was last hear......

Button - sorry you have left us, hopefully you will still lurk and dip your toe once more when you are ready!!!

Twinkle - Fantastic news for you - thinking of your embies and hope they are sucessfully growing.

M30 - Happy birthday to the Twins, things should get easier from now......and the nice weather (cough cough splutter splutter) is supposed to be upon us, nothing like fresh air and gardens....

TKBear -sorry to hear you result, but good luck for next round of IUI....

Sorry if i've missed anyone, just so much going on.

Well..... AFM..... All 3 embryos survived the thaw, so headed to Dundee yesterday, when we go there we were told the 4cell embryo that they hoped would developed hadn't grown, so we transferred a 5cell and 8cell.  OTD 28th.

Signed off work until 25th, giving myself the best chance possible.

currently sitting on the sofa, watching crap daytime tv..... away to have some fruit.

Will dip in now and then, but please don't be offended if i'm not around.... 

Good luck Twinkle, really hope your transfer is smooth 

Pegs


----------



## abdncarol

Pegs just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world and hope your 2WW goes past really quickly.   
Just a quickie as busy ironing whilst madam sleeping.  Took forever at Tescos as everyone stops to yap to us, Eva was in the big girl bit of the pushchair and I felt really choked up about it, she is growing far too fast, it's scary.  She just wants to crawl but can't quite work it out yet, changing her bum is a nightmare as she just turns over and wants to get off the changing mat, be worse once she can manage crawling. 
Hope everyone is having a nice day, especially those precious twins   .
Carol
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - That's fantastic news, 7 is a magic number   , I don't usual    but will make an exception tonight i think   

Peg - I hope your embies are snuggling in and this time it's gonna be a   

A question to all the ladies who have kids or are pregnant - when did you start to buy things and tell people that your were pregnant??  There is a disscussion at the moment on the bun in the oven theard I post on and some people are saying they are going to wait until 7 months!!!! I don't think I could wait that long!!!! 

Sorry no other personals - I'll be back on later tonight as DH is off to play golf   

xx


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle what a fab number you have and thats good they will try for them to go to blast.

Jacks i never bought big things till about 3wks ago but have all the nursery stuff now am just waiting to order my pram and baby swing then its just clothes ect but am buying them when ever i see something now.  I only bought one thing before my 20wk scan. And didnt tell anyone i was preggers till 12wk scan.

May thank you il try not to worry to much now am just glad i got swabs done or i would never have known.

I still havent gave the clinic anything to say thank you for helping me get my bfp so think il just get them chocs and a card and chocs for the people upstairs that check on embies ect do u think i have left it 2 late now? I was gonna pop up nxt wk.

Right am heading off got stotting sore head and bad heartburn never had it before till the last few days does anyone know if i cn take anything?

xx


----------



## peglet

Starry - Gaviscon was my best friend from about 26wks onwards, you can get it free from the chemist as part of minor ailments card.  If not, get your GP to write a precscription....


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies
Happy Birthday to A & C hope you had a fab day with your mummy, daddy and big bro - such a milestone - what a quick year its been you will be joining L for a pint in no time!!     

Susan - FAB news about the follies thats great so chuffed for you - best of luck for ET   

Roxy - Hos S hope she is feeling better   

Peg - Good luck will be thinking about you rest up take it easy xx

Jacbean - I told folk after my 13 week scan but didn't buy anything until a few weeks before and even then just basic stuff didn't want to tempt fate!!  You do what you feel is best for you x

We are doing okay apart from L had a bump to day at his Mamas so nice black eye to match the bust lip from the other day - so attractive - watch out ladies you have all this to come     

Bloo x


----------



## Lainsy

Happy 1st Birthday Aiden and Caitlyn

Also fantastic news Susan on your eggs,  for this being your positive result this time round.

Also Pegs  for your 2ww!

Hi to everyone else - had a whole day shopping in Aberdeen on my own today spending lots of money  . I did miss Jamie though !! Now off to put my feet up and relax for the evening.


----------



## Mummy30

hi lovely ladies 

thanks for all the twins birthday messages... im exhausted and they were spoiled.  Cards all over the place, not enough room for any more    I will shed a wee tear later as its like the end of the first era really... knowing ill never see another 1st birthday ever again is getting to me a bit!!  Very selfish as some special ppl wont even get that chance sorry.   

pegs - great news... good luck on your 2ww and hope it goes quickly with that special outcome...

twinkle - you are amazing ... what a success 6 fertilized, well done to you and DH... keep positive honey


----------



## twinkle123

Wow!!! These clexane injections sure do bruise! They're huge!  Ah well, needs must.

Buy anything exciting today Lainsy?   

Aww, poor little L.    Hope his black eye goes quickly.  He must be a typical wee boy!

Carol - won't be long until Eva is crawling and into everything!   

Glad to hear the twins had a good birthday.  Must be emotional though.    

Will report back tomorrow once the embryologist phones with an update in the morning.
x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Sonia ,


need advice re steroid reduction. I reduced from 15 mg to 10 mg on Sunday. Suppose to wait a full week before going down to 5 mg but would like to go down quicker. Did you go down 5mg evey week or every few days ,


ta Jacq x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Jacs

I was told by Dr Gorgy to reduce my steroids by 5mg every 3 days and if not feeling that great then to reduce 5mg every 5 days you dont want to rush yourself off them as they will make you feel worse then being on them if you know what I mean.  Hope this helps.

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Fingers and toes crossed for good news today Twinkle (still find these new names strange   )
Hiya to everyone, glad the twins birthday went well mummy.  Bloo poor Lyle, sounds like a typical little boy. Nicky hope S feeling much better now.
Big hugs to everyone.
Eva having a wee snooze so rushing around tidying for my cleaning lassie coming.  I even clean the toilets before she comes, you know what like   .  Meeting my antenatal girls for lunch today, so nice to see all the babies and how far they're coming along.  Will try to feed Eva before we go as she wears most of her meals, not a good look meeting the girls for lunch and stinking of fish    (her lunch today).  Will have a wander around Ellon too if the weather is nice.
Have a nice day everyone
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning.  Still no phone call.  They said they'd phone between 9 and 10 with an update on my embies.  Come on phone..........ring!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle hope they have phoned you by now, we're all waiting for the news too !!

Bloo the website I ordered my necklace from is called Fingerprint Jewellery, they have already sent out the pack to me to take Jamie's hand / foot prints and they keep you well informed by email.  They were advertised in the Mother & Baby magazine and Carol said that is where she got her one from and was pleased with it.  It isn't too late to get Lyle's done, they can do any sizes apparently.

Enjoyed my days shopping yesterday, bought myself a nice top for a wedding dance I am going to in a couple of weeks.  Other than just bought lots of things for Jamie with his vouchers / money he got.  Bought a lovely book of nursery rhymes/stories, sat reading it last night when Jamie was in bed, reliving my childhood   , also a few clothes and a Baby Einstein Connect & Play Zone 5 in 1 toy for him but is for 6 months old - sure it wont be long before he will be playing it though - scary thought


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Glasgow phoned to say we've got 2 good embies, 2 average and 2 bad.  They're not going to take them to blasts now so I've to go in for ET tomorrow at 11.45.  Been rushing around organising a hotel for tonight and the train.  Decided to stay overnight instead of rushing down and back up again.

Still feeling quite crampy.  Just hope it's gone for ET tomorrow as hate having to lie in a certain position if I'm sore.

Will be back on tomorrow evening when I'm home....
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle - was waiting for an update!! Wow so ET tomorrow eeeek how exciting.  Looks like you have 2 really good ones there am guessing you gonna put 2 back then.  Yeah staying overnight is a good idea so you can chill and rest and not rush back.  Did you take this whole week off work then?  All the best of luck for tomorrow will be thinking about you    Are you excited?

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

Twinkle - massive massive positive vibes coming your way for tomorrow ...


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - I took the whole of this week off. Couldn't have gone back anyway because I'm stil quite sore.  We're getting the 4.30pm train down today, ET tomorrow and train back up at 1.30pm.  Would like to have stayed tomorrow night too but DH is working on Saturday.
Speak soon
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Oooooh Twinkel HOW exciting great news        vibes for tomorrow xx

Lainsy - Thanks for the website will have a look

Yup girls L is a right "loon" just into and climbing on EVERYTHING - hate to think whats gonna happen next    but guess I would rather he be like that and know I am lucky to have my bousterous boy!!!


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle we are all behind you petal and all sending you the biggest            ever. 
I love my necklace girls and Eva plays with it all the time so will always have memories of me snuggling her and her playing with her hand and footprints, sure she'll snap the chain one day though   
xx


----------



## jackabean72

for Twinkle hope ET goes well and they let you put 2 embies back     

xxxx


----------



## mommyof2

for twinkle!!          All the best for tomorrow! Hope you get two put back in!!!!


----------



## gmac2304

good luck Twinkle! will be thinking & praying for you tomoro... xxxxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Lots of Luck for tomorrow Twinkle


----------



## twinkle123

I'm home!!!!!!!!
ET went well and now have 2 x grade 1 embies back on board - an 8 cell and a 10 cell!
They had suddenly improved since yesterday's phone call and we've also got 2 x 8 cells to freeze, although one of them is apparently slightly oval.

I know I keep harping on and on about how good GCRM is but really compared to Aberdeen, they're just amazing.  Even today, we were in our own private room. Embryologist came through for a chat beforehand and spent so long explaining it all.  Again, it was mainly stuff I knew from finding out myself but it was nice to just be told for once.  They did a dummy run first to check everything was okay which is was.  However, there was a problem with the real one because an identical kind of catheter didn't seem to work. Embies were put back into the lab and reloaded again.  That's the only bit I'm slightly concerned about but the embryologist said it won't have affected them.  Seeing as we had another 2 8 cells I'm sure they would have said if it had been a problem and used them instead.

Anyway, a cup of tea later, lots of shaking hands and pats of arms (they all seem to be obsess with patting my leg or arm!!!) we came away with lots more clexane, steroids and crinone gel. They want me to keep taking clexane etc until test date and then see what I want to do after that.

OTD is 26th May so not a full 2 weeks. Yeah!!!

Sorry all me, me me!
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

You're allowed to be all me me me after what you've been through honey.  Aw sounds like it was fantastic at Glasgow and never heard of a 10 cell, we all want this for you sooooo much     .  Hope you can relax a little on this 2ww and work isn't too bad for you, hate that it stresses you so much as you're so dedicated. 
xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi all

Twinkle - fantastico!!! never heard of a 10 cell either but sounds superb!!  GCRM definately sound so much better that is the way aberdeen should be especially when someone is paying!  So glad you were treated like a queen, and dont worry about that catheter no working happens to lots of people and embies dont get damaged by drawing them up again in another catheter.  Rest up take it easy relax cos yes you right it has to be your turn now NUMBER 6 on 26 may - note all those lucky number 6's in there, its my DPs goodluck number!  

Hi to all else.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle ...... great news. thinking of you xx


----------



## fionamc

Excellent news Twinkle -when I was reading I was thinking, 10 cells sounds great!

Also great that you were able to get two frozen ones this time (a little brother or sister for this one maybe!)  Hoping and praying that it works for you this time   

Hopefully be a good time of year for you to be on your (less than) 2ww as maybe a bit less stressful at school with exam leave?  Feet up and relax, it's the weekend!

  to everyone else.  Hope you are all well.


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks girls.  
Sonia, did you take aspirin during your 2ww.  Got a box sitting here in front of me but can't decide whether to take one or not.  Thanks for your quick reply to me earlier today too.  That was some scary nose bleed.  Wasn't even doing anything - it just randomly starting pouring 10 minutes before we were due to leave for the clinic.  Obviously the clexane is doing it's blood thinning job!
x


----------



## Saffa77

twinkle - I took my aspirin in my 2ww but then after when I had my spotting etc I stopped as thought it was the aspirin that could be causing it so now only take it when I remember LOL so maybe every 2nd third day.  Think just taking the clexane is enough for you from what I can remember from your results with Dr G you didnt have any thrombosis issues so am sure you fine with not taking it so really up to you really.  PS i can imagine how scary that nose bleed must of been!

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia and Twinkle so glad you two have each other for advice, a lot of it goes over my head.  I took junior asprin when pregnant with Eva if that helps.
Hugs to everyone xx
Away to watch Ashes to Ashes with hubby.  Had a couple of gin and tonics so he might even get a snuggle.  
xx


----------



## Mummy30

lol a snuggle... whats that??!!!  ive forgotten what snuggles etc are!


----------



## Saffa77

LOL mummy!!!


----------



## mommyof2

Great news twinkle!!! All the best for 26th!


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Twinkle that is fantastic news, make sure you are relaxing lots for your 2ww and have hubby running around after you   

So Carol did dh get a snuggle then   

Let's hope this gorgeous day remains.  I love getting out for a walk with Jamie when it's nice like this.


----------



## abdncarol

A snuggle is all he got Lainsy!  He has sent me a meeting request for a date night tonight though, he is cooking, I had to chose my selection of food....now I wonder what that is for   .  As long as I get to watch my looking for Dorothy, Britains Got Talent first (have I got my priorities wrong)   
I know re the weather, so nice outside.  We're going through to Inverurie (again) to look at flooring (again) but hopefully go to the Italian there for lunch and then going to visit my mum this afternoon.  Going to see my chum in elrick tomorrow, her baby is only 2 weeks old so can't wait to get a snuggle, will make me broody!
Everyone have lovely weekends and Twinkle hope you have your feet up all weekend.
xx


----------



## Amazing Grace

I hope you don't mind me joining in....... I am not from Aberdeen as such, but Aberdeen is my closest city, although its kinda complicated as I am living in Norway just now!  I am new to this site, but not new to fertility issues.  My DH and I have been trying to concieve for a long time! I have had 9 months of clomid, lap and dye, all the testing and everything looks "perfect".  DH's sperm is good.  We have had 1 fresh IVF cycle and just finised a FET cycle which both resulted in a BFN.  Now we want answers.............

I just don't know where to turn to or what to do.......  But I am now on the thyroid and auto immune band wagon and just wondered if any of you had experienced this sort of testing through any of the major clinics at ARGC, DR Gorgy or CARE?  

I have thyroid issues, not seriously issues, but i do have raised FSH levels (were 4.96 in November - 5.95 last July) and I have a presence of thyroid antibodies in my body.  (496 in November, this had doubled from July)  No-one is listening to me and at the moment I am not even being treated! My GP and the clinic here don't think this is impacting on my fertility, but I have read a lot of stuff from Dr Beer, ARGC and Thyroid UK that would indicate differently.  

I have been in touch with ARGC and thyroid UK and I am going to go to my DR next week and beg for them to put me on thyroid medication to reduce my FSH.  What i don't know is if that is enough for us to go for another cycle or if the presence of antibodies automatically makes this so much more complicated.  

If anyone knows about thyroid issues and fertility, please, please, please get in touch as i need as much help as i can get just now.  xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome Amazing Grace. Have just replied to you on the other Aberdeenshire thread
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Well done twinkle glad all went well and that you were treated great EVERYTHING crossed that this is YOUR time xx

LOL Carol glad you got your snuggle ours is a 3 way snuggle nowadays but still nice     

Hoping this weather stays good as DP in the process of putting up L's trampoline ha ha ha and L trying to "help"

HUGS to all

Bloo x


----------



## fionamc

Welcome Amazing Grace.  I'm sorry, I don't know anything about auto immune or thyroid issues but hopefully someone on here will be able to give you some advice.  There's a wealth of experience on both this thread and on FF in general.  It's good to talk to people who know the kind of feelings you are experiencing.

Also, there's a few of us who don't live in Aberdeen itself.  Are you in Norway at the moment because of work or are you having treatment there?


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Hi ladies, just a quickie on the fingerprint necklaces.  Ceramic Experience on Broomhill Road do them too, and cufflinks.  You take the baby and they take the print then phone you when ready to collect.  I saw them when I took DD to get her hand/foot prints done in clay


----------



## twinkle123

Why oh why have I come back to work? Stressed enough with this 2ww before I came back to this hell-hole.  Have some stupid, waste of time 'theme week' next week where I'm in a group with someone who probably won't turn up and someone who's only going to be in on the Monday.  They were supposed to have a meeting with our group of pupils of Friday to come up with ideas but neither of the other 2 turned up.  I've got no interest in preparing a presentation all about the Ivory coast!!!  More important things to worry about.

I'll get no free time at all because one of the useless teachers is only in on the Monday.  Test date is next Wednesday and half thinking of not coming in on the Monday and Tuesday.  Have just emailed the senior management waste of space in charge of this carry on to say there's a high chance I might have 'medical appointments' next week and got a snippy reply!  So mad!!!! They've put me down to go on a stupid sponsored walk next Wednesday - not a chance.  I'll either be pregnant or depressed that day but oh no, no, no that doesn't matter.  Anyway, will have to be at home waiting for the phone call from Glasgow.  Should have stayed at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle - f*** that, just walk out of the building, dont look back, put on a girly CD in the car and HEAD HOME. Or better still, come to mine for a cuppa!!

Actually, scrap the last bit as i think C has chicken pox!! But i do urge you to go home. NOW. 

Called the docs but they dont want to see her ... ive to wait for a phone consultation from the nurse.... like im sure she can tell what her rash is by not looking eh.  I hate the NHS.  I know there isnt anything i can do for c pox but id like it fully comfirmed. but they just keep telling me if its CP they dont need to see her.... arrrrrggghhhhhhh.  

Hoping to get my car back on wednesday... and i hope my compensation cheque arrives today.  I made a formal complaint and a few threats. Our neighbours seem to have got the hint... came back from thainstone yesterday to their car half in our space, but not enough room for our car to fit in.
So DP left about 1cm room (bumper to bumper) when he pulled up in our space, if a car had parked the other side they would have been jammed in. No sooner had we unloaded the car when the snooty cow got in her car and moved it back up the EMPTY DRIVEWAY.  Where it should have been in the first frigging place.  So thats what im going to do from now on if i see them in my space.

Ive clicked on the quick reply bitty and can only see twinkles post as its at the top of the page so i cant scroll down to see everyones news..... loving all the photos on ** of the babies........

Better go get some of these clothes hung up... its never ending.  Still 5 weeks and 3 days til my hols!!


----------



## abdncarol

Quick reply here too.  Mummy hope C is okay, poor thing with chicken pox, you'll have a fun few weeks chum but they do say the younger they get it the better it is.  
Twinkle, how I wish I could do something about your  job, hate that you have all that stress as you just don't need it, in the slightest and it's bad enough in normal times but not when you're going through your very stressful 2ww.  Is there no way you can be signed off by the doctor for 2 weeks as if ever there is a time you need it I think it's now.  It's not your problem if they don't have enough staff although I really do understand that you're dedicated to your job and especially your pupils.  Sending you big big hugs.  
Waiting on madam to waken up before heading to Mothercare, have to take back a couple of things and want to get Eva some new sleep suits for the wedding we have in a couple of weeks.  It's murder as everything has to revolve around her lunch time, hopefully be home before 1 but she isn't even dressed yet.  Had toast today and didn't choke, I'm a nervous wreck though when she has it.  Just hope we get to the wedding with all this ash problems, definitely not driving down if the flights are cancelled.
Big hello to everyone.
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Carol - just a wee tip for giving eva apple when the time comes. I dreaded lumps of apple and choking. The best way ive found is peeling an apple and just taking out the top and bottom bits and giving it whole for them to hold. Its better when they can bite their own wee bitty off rather than chopping it into lumps which they put into their mouths and are chokeable! I found that out myself and it works a treat, great for their teeth too.
Eva is still a lot younger than my two but when you feel ready for apples, try it that way. 

Im very wary of grapes... bought a box of them this week and will try them. My two really do eat everything. today they had pasta and veg in a cheese sauce... A then had some garlic bread!!  Jelly for pudding.  They love to eat plums too, whole. 

Oh and C DOES have the pox!!!  But ive to take her to nurse tomorrow if the spots from last night havent gone hard... just incase.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Mummy - oh poor C that means A is going to get it too but its best for them to catch it now then later!

As for me had my 16 week private scan today and can almost say that one of them is definately a boy as could see third leg flapping away!  Was so nice to see them again and they measuring 4 days ahead wee thumpers!  one was sucking his thumb and other was opening and closing the mouth!  they were really nice at the babyscanning place and were thorough and really scanned for a while and didnt feel rushed got 2 A4 sized photos brilliant!  Next scan at 20 weeks. Have to have another drip when am back from Portugal aaargh but hey anything to protect the guys!  

Susan - oh no about work!!!! I wish you could just tell them to bugger off! how tempting you dont need this stress maybe you should have the same attitude as the other teachers and not care LOL.  How you holding up?  

Im off on Thursday to Portugal Yippee hope ash has blown away!

Hi to all else!

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle, I can't believe the crap you have to put up with at your work.  So unfair.  I would just get signed off sick, everyone else probably does it for far less reasons and you deserve it.  Need to look after yourself and not worry about anything else.   

Sonia, great news about your scan.

Mummy - poor C having chicken pox.  Was going to text you to see about popping round to see you but seen your ** page and thought better not.  Will definately arrange something once the twins are better though.

Not much happening with me, Jamie has Hospital on Wednesday for a scan for his hips.  They were checked when he was born and they said he was fine but I was born with clicking hips so they have to do a scan as a precaution but the way he kicks his legs about, especially when trying to get a nappy on   , nothing wrong with him.  He is 8 weeks tomorrow, can't believe where the time has gone.  Off for our first holidays on Thursday up to Inverness to see the family for a few days.

Hope all babies, bumps and everyone are good.  Loving this nice weather, long may it continue.


----------



## Mummy30

lol elaine - yes it is best not to come here for a while!! but sure, as soon as we are all clear then you are more then welcome to pop over... plenty of toys here haha!


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i havent been on in a while.

Susan ya on your embies good luck for the 2ww this will be ur turn.

Sonia woohoo a BOY did the lady tell you or did you guess? They are fab there i i want to go back for another 4d scan but better not dp would kill me.

Mummy30 glad the twins had a good bday hope c isnt feeling to bad with the pox.

Lainsy jamie is growing up to quick lol

Carol hope you got some sleep suits for eva.

Hi to everyone i have missed.

Not much from me waiting for new cot to come 2moro what a carry on i have had 1st one came with broken base 2nd base i got sent didnt fit cot so hopefully 3rd time lucky!! But i do have half the cot set up cudnt help myself and nursery looks good. Any1 know of a good baby swing? There is alot out but cant decide on what 1. Also have 2 names picked out but cant decide on what one to go for.

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oooohh Starry you must be getting excited, I loved picking out the nursery furniture.  I bought a swing thing for Eva and she didn't hardly use it but we used the beanbag we got from Mothercare all the time.  My friend has just had a baby and she bought a beanbag too and her little one was in it most of the day yesterday.  You can secure the baby in and Eva used hers til she was at least 6 months old.  She is now in an older bouncer chair (which is covered in Dairylea so gets washed frequently).
I did get some nice sleepsuits from Next for her and then a little telephone, stacking cups and a caterpillar toy thing with balls from Mothercare.  She is spoilt rotten but she's worth it   , didn't get a thing for me, changed days!
Hope everyone else is well, hope your day got better Twinkle.  Saffa how exciting re your scan, it must be fab when you see tehm both healthy and great that they're ahead in size.  Foxy hope you're well as you've been quiet petal, Mike said he met you again at the weekend, looks like Saturday mornings are swimming days in our households   .  It was nice for me to get an hour to myself, just wandered around Markies, the Poundshop and that clothes shop and then we went to the Italian for lunch.
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Nope my day didn't get any better Carol.  Got more and more uptight as they day went on and then came home to a phone call from my mum to say that dad was taken into hospital today with internal bleeding.

Other than that, trying to keep relaxed and stress-free during my 2ww!!!!!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Twinkle - sorry to hear about your dad hope he is ok!!  As for your work i agree with Mummy I would pull either a sickie or get yourself booked off by your GP or even the clinic ask them to write a letter.  You have to think about yourself and right now you cant get stressed about your work that stresses you out far too much...  I know you dedicated but if it were me right now I would say sorry I need this time off for medical reasons or something.  Sounds like the other teachers are always off and obviously think oh well Twinkle will sort it out time for you to get them back!  LOL sorry I just get mad if I had a stressful job.

Starry - hi - LOL no i just guessed its a boy as could definately see its third leg!    couldnt miss it!! If im wrong and its a girl then poor girl.......... LOL


Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle so sorry to hear about your dad, I hope he is okay petal.  x


----------



## twinkle123

Must write reports! Must write reports! Must write reports! 
Must stop playing on here!!!!!!!
x


----------



## Mummy30

YAY its NOT chicken pox!!! phew.


----------



## twinkle123

Having a panic and need someone to calm me down!!!!!! Either that or just tell me how it is and be honest.
Been thinking about passive smoking because since November, I've been travelling to work and back with a smoker.  She smokes 1 on the way to work, and 1 on the way back but I'm the car with her for 2 hours a day. Now really really worried that I've ruined it all.  Been doing a bit of googling and apparently the rate of implantation isn't much better as a passive smoker than an actual smoker.  The statistics are worked out from someone inhaling 10 cigarattes a day so it's not that bad but still really worried.  Had a very tearful evening.  Not travelling with her again until after test day now although she'll wonder why!

Why didn't I think of this earlier? 
On the plus side, been to visit dad in hospital tonight and he's okay.
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

am so excited, am 99.9 % sure i will test  positive for my surge and will be o my way to aberdeen  tomorrow for IUI on thursday.
oh hope so much thats it my turn this time for a positive.                
will let you all know how i get on....

love trace xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh twink, i hope at least she had the windows open.......

Whats done is done.... stop worrying about it, you cant do anything about the past but by changing the future, which you have done, you can sort the situation.  If she questions you could always say your asthma is bad just now and the doc has adivsed you to avoid smokers?? Dunno, just a thought. If she says that she wont smoke in the car again, then tell her but its already stinking!!  

Please, dont panick too much......  and stop googling.... i googled measles last night and it caused me a night of worry and tears thinking C had it, when all she has is a viral rash!  Google is evil. 

Glad you dad is on the mend x


----------



## fionamc

Hi everyone!!

Just wanted to say to Twinkle that those sound like wise words from M30 and asthma playing up sounds like a good excuse to me!  Can't really see the keyboard well as it is dark in the room and DH is busy bouncing her in her bouncy chair.  She has really struggled to settle tonight, think because she is overtired.  She didn't have a great day sleep wise.  She fell asleep at 7.20 on the boob and wakened 10 mins later.  Has been screaming most of the night since.  Had Calprofen in case teething pain.

Good luck TK

Night all X


----------



## mommyof2

Hey Twinkle,
just to echo what m30 said, i think using asthma as an excuse sounds good to me! Take care and have a chillaxing 2ww!


M30, yay! no pox!!!! but boo to viral infection!


Afm, have been lurking around alot but not posting....just been really tired out lately! brought it on myself!    Running about too much! got dd party to plan for this weekend! So lots to do and with a runny nose baby, that is no easy feat! just got to take it easy sometimes i think!


Big hellos to all!!! Sorry i dont have much for personals today!


May


----------



## fionamc

F seems to have settled at long last without being bounced!  She is in our bed though, so hope we can manage to transfer her to her cot ok when we go to bed.

Thought I would do a few personals but only going back a page, so if you are not on there, sorry and hello!

M30 - Did you get the compensation cheque?  Dare I ask but are you getting your car back tomorrow?  Glad to hear (I think), that C doesn't have CP.  E had it at 18 months and possibly best to get it over and done with when they are young.  Is she poorly with the viral thingy or does she just have a rash and seem to be ok in herself?  The washing is never ending isn't it?  Seems to be so much more with four of us rather than three!

Carol - glad to hear Eva got on ok with the toast.  I am like M30 and a bit nervous with grapes (I cut them in half).  Also gave her an orange fruit for the 1st time yesterday - satsuma, minneola or something and was nervous with that.  She managed to sook out all the orange flesh and then I pulled out the skin stuff that goes round each segment.  Sounds like a good tip for apple.  So far, I have given it in segments.  Hope you manage to get to your wedding ok.  Would be such a shame to miss it.

Saffa - glad you had such a lovely scan.  We had the same person at the Broomhill Clinic as I had for a couple of NHS scans and she was so much nicer than the usual soor faced woman I got!  Almost time for your holidays.  I'm rubbish at watching the news but airspace is open again, isn't it?

Lainsy - hope you get on finr at your appt for Jamie's hips tomorrow.  We are heading in to Woodend Hospital for Freya's prosthetics appt tomorrow to see how she is getting on with her hand.  Woops, she has only had it on a handful of times.  Enjoy your time visiting your family.

Starry - hope you got the fully intact cot today.  We have got a swing (passed on from a friend), I think it is the Fisher Price Aquarium take-a-long swing.  F didn't take to it much and it is a bit temperamental (maybe stored for too long).  Glad I didn't spend money on one.  Do you know anyone you could borrow one from once baby is here to see if he/she likes it?  I could give you a shot of the one we have but couldn't give it to you, as the person who it is borrowed from is undecided about having another baby.  Some babies apparently love them and it is a great way of settling some.  The teacher my DH shares a lift to work with raved about them for her kids.  BTW, do you know the sex of your baby then?  You said you had 2 names picked out but couldn't decide which one!  I'm reckoning you know!  Are you sharing?   

Mommyof2 - lovely video on **.  It is pretty difficult to get a bit of relaxation in with 2 little ones, isn't it?  Wouldn't have it any othe way though!

Glad that S recovered quickly Roxy and pleased to hear your dad is fine Twinkle.  Hope you are having a good holiday Tissy.

Hope the 2ww is going ok Peglet.  Hope you are doing ok Button?  Lovely photos of Lyle on ** Bloo.  Hope you are still feeling less queasy Jackie.  Hope you too are still feeling better Gwendy.  Ooohh, my mind is blank now but hello to everyone. 

Not much out of the ordinary happening here.  Ewan has an ear infection in both ears yet again (he gets loads).  He says they are not sore but he is not hearing very well, he is clumsier than normal and eating less than usual too.  Also his behaviour is suffering.  Has been on antibiotics since Friday but don't think they are working.  Hospital with Freya tomorrow, then round to a friend's for afternoon tea.  

Hope you are all well.  Night X


----------



## Mummy30

morning

twink - how r u today?
fiona - yeah she had a fever thursday to sunday, then the rash came... thankfully now its vanished just little traces left and i have my bouncy little girl back.  Yeah, hoping to get car back today, they did say it would be "delivered" today.... no phone call yet tho, im stuck in waiting for it. I got my cheque yesterday, so hoping sometime today or tomorrow to get the twins new BIG car seats in by the men at halfords so i can get to the back to cash it!  Mind you, house insurance and tv license have claimed the money already. grrrrrrrrrr. We moved in here in May so its a horrid month for us!

How was your night with F? Hope the hospital goes ok.. is she still enojying her new hand?

Saffa - i never did say WOOOOO HOOOOO little mannie!!!  

Gotta rush, breakfast time!


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning lovely ladies.  Feeling a bit calmer today but still can't believe how stupid I've been!  All the statistics I've found (yes I've been googling again!!!) say passive smoking is classed as living with a partner who smokes an average of 10 a day.  I've been exposed to 2 a day, Monday to Friday in a car with the window open for 2 hours a day.

Was just hysterical last night, poor DH didn't know what to do with me.  This is day 8 after EC so must be around implantation day.  Can't quite remember when it is.  Anyone remember?

Being really bad and phoning in sick on Monday and Tuesday.  Can't face the extra hassle of this stupid 'Theme Week' next week. Oh just want test day to arrive........

Still putting off writing reports but they've to be finished today so better get to it.
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Has to be a quicky from me as have a toddler driving me up the wall!!  Just wanted to say Twinkle you just phone in sick quine need to look after no1 just now and I know your profession isnt easy but it is "just a job" sending you loadsa     and hope you dad on the mend - everything still crossed for you xx

Sonia - Way the boys (well boy) CUTE!!!

Mommy30 - Glad C ok - altho CP is good for them to have at a young age L was no probs when he got them - but hope she gets better soon.

Fiona - Hope Euan better soon   

Right gotta go peel L away from something he shouldnt be in again!!  he is well on the go now and into everything!!!  ahhhhhhhhh

Bloo x


----------



## starrynight

A bit of a me post here am really worried had the midwife today and my bump hasnt grown in 3wks!! Am still measuring 25wks when should be 28 am so scared something is wrong! I have to go and see consultant on monday and get a scan at the hospital to check the size of baby am so worried this means something is wrong or something goin to happen to baby.


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Twinkle,


glad you feelin bit better. Really don't believe the driver's 2 cigs a day will have any impact on your chances of implantation - i honestly don't believe it will have any adverse effect. Can totally empathise tho, as we all scrutinise everything we ate, drank did etc. Think it is human nature.


I know googling can be evil but sometimes a necessay evil. Try googling  '3dpt implantation rate' as this will reveal sites which tell you from day of embryo transfer what happens every day during 2ww. I found this reassuring, I bookmarked and referred to it all the time. Hope you find it useful. Wish I could put a link to it on here but not sure how to,


J x


----------



## Mummy30

oh starry - hope its just that you have a small bump but a growing baby......


----------



## fionamc

Starry    - I can imagine it is worrying but you are nice and slim, so probably just measuring a wee bit small because of that.  I was the opposite, measured big for dates but then there is a lot of me to start with!  Hope the next 5 days fly past for you but know they probably won't - it will seem like forever.  I know that feeling, climbing the walls waiting for the next scan.  I had 5 weeks to wait and felt totally unsupported by medical staff.  Freya potentially had major problems and a wee chat to a counsellor wouldn't have gone amiss.   again and roll on Monday!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for that Gwendy.  Have not managed to waste 1/2 hour googling again! Thank goodness for study leave and not having many classes today!!!

Starry - I'm afraid I don't have any words of wisom as anything past a BFN is unknown and another world to me!  

Have just made an appointment with my GP for Monday.  Need to speak to him about getting prescriptions for clexane and prednisolone for when I'm pregnant (notice the positive talk there!!!) and also to make an appointment for my blood test for Wednesday.  Not sure if he's to take the blood and send it to Glasgow or just send the results there.  Of course my next panic is I haven't left enough time to get a prescription organised and will run out of clexane!  Steroids isn't a problem - got plenty of them (thanks Sonia!)

Still plodding through writing 3rd year reports.  Getting a bit urgent now so speak later
x


----------



## Saffa77

Morning ladies

Twinkle - no more googling!!!    LOL seriously dont read too much into statistics etc I seriously dont think that those ciggies are going to make any difference to embies implanting. just look at all those ladies who stand outside the maternity ward they all fat, smokers and probably drinkers and they got pregnant LOL.  Just you relax and you are damn right for not going into work next week bugger them LOL.  this is you time!!  glad your dad is on the mendx  if you really stuck re: clexane phone Dr Gorgys office and get them to fax to your pharmacy where you can pick some stock up.

Starry - oh bless ya really hope Monday comes by quick for you for the scan but remember this  happenend last time and you had a growth spurt a few days later - maybe same thing could happen now?  have you been dopplering?  just try to relax am sure all is ok but can imagine the worry.   

Just a quick one so hi to all else hope all sick babies get well soon.

Off to edinburgh this evening for our flight to portugal thursday yippee will be on internet at my folks no doubt.

Sx


----------



## chucklemuch

Hi Ladies

Was wondering if anyone has any experience of Nulfield Clinic and the Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine and any views on whether either is better than the other??

Aberdeen have told us theres a 2 year wait for donor sperm, cant wait that long - wannabump!

C


----------



## Lainsy

Evening all.

Starry   , you are nice and slim so that is probably why you are measuring small - I hope the next few days go past quickly for you and everything will be fine on Monday    

Twinkle please don't worry, am sure everything will be fine.  My sister smoked through all 3 pregnancies (I hated her for it !!!) but she still had 3 healthy babies.  Google is an evil thing sometimes   

Big    to everyone else!

Just spend the afternoon packing everything for going to Inverness tomorrow - omg I am sure I will have forgotten something   .  I had Jamie weighed today at clinic and he is now weighing 9lb 11oz.  Also had his hip scan at the Hospital today where everything was fine, yippee   .


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Chuckle.  Yes, I'm with GCRM now.  Gave up on Aberdeen and just wish I'd done it sooner.  They're so much nicer, friendlier, caring than Aberdeen.  Could go on and on about how good they are (still don't know if it's worked for me but felt so much happier there!) but will be here all day.  

You're not treated as a number at GCRM.  It's much more personal.  They've given me clexand and steroids which Aberdeen refused to even look at.

Any particular questions, just ask.  Don't have any knowledge of Nulfield.  Is that the one in Glasgow?  If so, go on to the Lanarkshire thread and ask there.
x


----------



## fionamc

M30 - so glad C is back to her normal bouncy self!  And that you got your car back!  Looking forward to getting the next stage car seats for F as she can be be quite unsettled at times in the car.  Think if she could see, it would make all the difference.  Saying that, she was good as gold in the car in and out of Aberdeen today.  I got to Ellon and had a panic that I had left her in the trolley at Tesco as she was so quiet!    Last night didn't get much better, so gave in and let her sleep in our bed all night.  Wakened with a sore hip from being in the same position all night.

Appointment went fine but I just can't decide if we want a hand for her.  We don't put it on that much.  They are going to make her another one to try and get it a bit shorter because the one she has makes her arm longer than the other one.  The 'problem' is, is her arm is quite long compared to other people with a missing hand, so it's a struggle to get a short enough hand attached.

Chuckle - don't have any experience of the Glasgow clinics but GCRM seem to get good results.

Lainsy - glad to hear Jamie's hips are fine.  Those are lovely new photos of him on **.  Enjoy Inverness and remember to pack stuff for you as well as Jamie!

Twinkle - glad you are feeling calmer.  Did you make your own way today?  Hope you got all your reports finished.  DH actually finished them the day before they were due for a change - most unlike him!  He gets a whole lot of crap at school too from a certain person.  Any ideas??!!

Had a lovely afternoon at friends, 8 adults and 11 kids all running around wildly in the sunshine (well the kids were and not F obviously!).  The only downside was, I had taken E's antibiotics and then lost the medecine bottle, so kept worrying where it was.  Had a child safe cap on so wasn't worried about the kids, just E missing his medecine.  Never turned up yet!


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry this is going to be a me post as I need to vent my frustration somewhere!!!!! Got my scan date is for the 16th June!!!!! What the hell i'll be 14 weeks by then almost 15!!!!!  Tell me why do we pay our National Insurance for this stupid excuse for an NHS!!!    

Going to try and phone 2moro to see what they are playing my referal was sent on the 3rd May.  If I can get any use from them I'll need to book a private scan as I simply can't wait! Sooooo mad! xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Jacka,


that does seem to be a wee bit long to wait for your first scan. Just wondering when you had your first antenatal clinic appoint as I assume they made the referral for your scan that day . The reason I ask is that I attended for my first antenatal apoint 2 days ago. She told me I would get scan in 2-3 weeks but then said later I should expect scan letter appoint in 2-3 weeks time. I am 11 wks today so not sure. I have had scans which I have had to pay for though. They will take you earlier if you have any problems eg. pain /bleeding. If you calling  tell them how you are feelng anxious about the length of time you having to wait is causing you stress. Good luck  


Chuckles - Re the Nuffield - sorry ,only been for a consultation myself a few years ago.Turned out the Cons was an old neighbour of Mark Hamilotn when he worked in Glasgow -  small world! Got great advice from Consultant to stop the useless IUI treatment at ARI and go straight for IVF which is what dh and I thought all along. Didn't end up having treatment there though as decided to try abroad. Dr Low retired Cons from NHS went to work there and he had great reputation. Think it is a good clinic although much more excitement around GCRM and their results. I attended a CRADLE meeting in the Nuffield coincidentally where a Spanish Cons Dr Raul Oliviares who had treated me, was visiting to give at talk. Some of the Cons from GCRM and their patients attended the meeting and I was very impressed with how passionate the docs were about fertility treatments etc. If I had a choice it would be GCRM.I a from Glasgow and hear lots success stories about it. Good luck with your decision  
Jacqueline


----------



## twinkle123

Don't know what to do with myself today.  At work but doing lots of project work with my classes.  Makes life much easier as I'm just leaving them to it!  Feel really light-headed, sweating, dithery and spaced-out!  Hoping and praying that it's implantation but could also be the steroids playing havoc with me.  Didn't even notice that 2 boys were sitting sticking pins into eachother.  Usually I would notice those sort of things!!!
x


----------



## fionamc

Jackie - that is a long time to wait for your scan.  Mine was close to 14 weeks I think and as Freya was a natural BFP, it was my 1st scan.  I was climbing the walls and had real trouble sleeping, so know how you feel.

Hope you feel better tomorrow Twinkle (and it is Friday - yeah!).  The next time you are at work after tomorrow you will hopefully have your long awaited BFP!

Horrendous evening with F again - screaming and not settling.  2 of the last 4 have been bad and 2 hideous.  Had her at GP today and she thought her ear might be a bit red but small earholes made it difficult to see, so gave her antibiotics in case.  E's ears are still really bad and he got another course of antibiotics.  Days are fun with him, as it is affecting his behaviour and nights fun with her!  Roll on them being back to better health.

Starry - how are you doing?  Feeling any calmer?  The other thing I was thinking - was it the same midwife who did the previous measurement?  If it was a different person, I think that they all tend to measure from slightly different points and some seem to pull the measuring tape tighter than others.

Hi and goodnight to everyone.


----------



## chucklemuch

Hi ladies, thanks to all who posted views about the two clinics, all really helpful. Will post later and let you know what we decide and where we go etc. 

Cheers

C


----------



## leighf72

Hi all,

First time on the daily chat after recommendations from many of you! Really nice to get so much support for a newbie! Anyhoo, just finished 2nd cycle of Clomid - 1st cycle of 50mg didn't do the trick and my cycle was 39 days :-( Taking 100mg this time and not sure if it's the side effects but I'm absolutely exhausted. I am busy at work but I've really struggled to get out of bed in the mornings which is not like me. 
Going back to clinic on June 4th for scan and bloods so keeping our fingers crossed that it'll work this time. In the meantime, just have to enjoy oursleves trying!
Leigh x


----------



## fionamc

Welcome Leigh and good luck for this cycle!

Roxy - have a lovely time away!  Hope you are getting closer to getting packed and maybe celebrating the fact with some more wine!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome Leigh    Lots of luck for this cycle   

Enjoy your time away Roxy. Make sure you get up early tomorrow morning.   
5 more sleeps until test day. Had quite a few AF niggles today.  Don't know if that's a good sign or a bad sign.  Just want Wednesday to hurry up!!!
x


----------



## fionamc

Don't know either Twinkle - I got AF pains with both results - so that is of absolutely no help whatsoever, so sorry!

Had a couple of Morgan's and coke tonight myself - celebrating the fact that Freya went down just after 7.30 and not a peep since.  Shame Ewan 'couldn't sleep' and was up til just after 10pm but he was an absolute delight - think these antibiotics are working and he is feeling better.  

Also developed a horrible cold today, so thought rum might have medicinal properties!


----------



## fionamc

Just me again - thanks for the bubbles whoever sent them and for the nice comments on photos (I know it is a while ago but kept meaning to say it).

Also, where do credits come from?  Just noticed them a couple of days ago.


----------



## gmac2304

only one thing to say - i'm ******...my friends are evil, but i'm celebrating!  XX


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

had my 2nd IUI yesterday so here we go aain, the pain and torture of the 2ww.

Grrr, not looling forward to this however am very postitive and do feel this 1 was just that wee bit closer to when i thought i ovulated with the knicker test. this is the drawback of natuaral IUI, you never actaully know wen you ovulating to ensurebetter chances.

anyway will drink some pineapple juice and am drinking an alcohol free pear cider which is very nice 

Trace
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Where is everyone?  3 days until test day.......
x


----------



## fionamc

Good luck for tomorrow Starry.  Hope everything is perfect.

TK - good luck for your 2ww.

Twinkle - I was wondering where everyone was too - been very quiet.  Not long to go now!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hey all sorry have been awol Vincent has been poorly so been occupying all my time, anyway hope everyone is well, goodluck to those testing etc and hope everyone is doin fine.

Speak later hugs xx


----------



## Mummy30

hello, im here.

3 days twink... wow thats gone quick.  

tk - massives of good luck wishes for you. Thats very quick after your last tx... fingers crossed.

AFM - been out and about quite a lot recently so not had much time to come on here and trying to cut down on ** too.  Bought 2 single buggies today for my two mainly for majorca but will also come in handy getting out and about in town with a buggy each rather then hump the big one. Half the time i have to wait for lifts as they are always too full for the double buggy to fit in. (and no one offers to get out, even when they are able to walk grrrrr)    both twins are fine. C has gotten over her throat and skin infection and i plan to take them to my childminding group on wednesday. Will do her the world of good as she is so clingy to me its getting silly.  She often wont go to anyone but me so getting her mixing with other children and adults will be good for her.  Chuffed to have my car back but shock horror, its still not right.  TBH ive given up with them now.  Gonna get my local garage to look at it for another opinion and possibly send a statement off to his insurers and try to get them to pay up.  or ill be DIYing it. 

Watched that BB awards... well im half way through it on sky+... cant wait til BB in june!!! last one though :-(


----------



## fionamc

SNS - hope that Vincent is better now.  Was it that sickness/diarrhoea bug that seems to be doing the rounds?

M30 - glad you got your car back but rubbish it still isn't right.  It is nice to start with when they just want you but it can get a bit tiring.  Freya is going through a bit of a phase of crying nearly every time I leave the room.  Ewan was never really clingy - well only when he was unwell.  He barely looked back his 1st day at playgroup    but it does make it easier to leave them   .  Glad C is over her throar and skin infection too.

Peglet - you must be getting towards your OTD too?


----------



## tissyblue

Evening everyone - back from my military campaign - I mean, holiday! 


Fab weather but exhausting. R didn't sleep very well in the heat and kept waking up with his feet stuck through the bars in the cot.....


Piles and piles of laundry and only a week till I have to go back to work. Boo!


Catch up with you all soon.
T x


----------



## Mummy30

oh no, im not liking the military part of that statement tissy!!!

I was hoping you would come and tell me its not that bad!

4 weeks 4 days til my military campaign. lol.

So, when you have time..... what did you put on little R for sleeping? Im thinking just a cotton babygro with no sheets....  all in one would keep mozzies away.  How was the flight? any tips? PLEASE SHARE!!! haha


----------



## Saffa77

Morning all!

How are you all - have heard that you have had a good day or 2 in Aberdeen always happens when we away! Hope that we have more days like that.  Still in Portugal loving the heat but havent been out to the beach a lot this time as dont want to over do it on the sun!  Oh my gosh my mom has bought me about 8 outfits each and they so so so cute!!  and booties etc - just feel guilty cos I am only 17 weeks but have to enjoy the pregnancy I guess.  I also have bought 2 pramsuits for them that is the only think I have bought (got them half price) from daisy tots on Holburn as they closing soon.

Twinkle - oh my gosh things are looking promising - am sure on other cycles you would of had your AF by now?  Looking good!!!!     Are you testing at home first then go for a blood test as I remember it took about 3 days to get those blood results back.

Tissy - hope holiday wasnt too tiring am sure you now have the baby/travelling experience now.

Mummy - your holidays are coming soon!! yay - lovely pics on ** on twins they getting so big and wow they have the most gorgeous blue eyes!  Sorry about your car and glad C is better now.

Roxy - am sure you having a good holiday!

Lainsy - cute pics too or J he already looks bigger since I have last seen him.  love his facial expressions.

Starry - Really do hope all went well today and do let us know how you got on!   

Fionamc- hope all is well!

SNS - sorry V has been sick hope you well.

TKbear - all the best for this cycle!  it came round rather quick.

MRscoops - LOL about being pished and having a good time you go girl!  how did you feel the next day??

Leigh - welcome and good luck

Gwendy - how you and the steroid weaning feeling any better?  you must have your 12 week scan coming up soon  - bet you cant wait!!!

Jacka - man I would be fuming if my 12 week scan was later then expected!!!! GRRRRRRRRR did you manage to get it any sooner? how you feeling re sickness?  also is bump growing nicely?

AFM - my bump is definately getting big now and getting so spoilt here by family! could stay here for a while longer dont feel like going back to work and sitting there doing nothing wish i would pick up a bit there but its always so quiet!

Hi to all else!
Happy Monday.
Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Glad you're being spoilt rotten Sonia. Yes, we had a lovely weekend here but back to drizzle again today.  I'm off work and not going back until after Wednesday.  Don't feel guilty for a change!  If this goes like any other cycles, AF would be appearing any time now and don't want to be at work it that's going to happen.

Been looking back at my last few cycle.  I would have started spotting yesterday and today and AF would arrive tomorrow.  Going to my GP today to see about getting a pregnancy test done on Wednesday morning.  Plan is to get that done in the morning and then do my own test when I get home.  Did it really take 3 days to get the result Sonia?  Was that a blood or urine test?

Just can't settle!!!!!!
x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, I've been rubbish at posting lately but just always lurking.  Twinkle we are all behind you petal and keeping everything crossed that you get fabulous news this week, you sooooo deserve it.  
Busy trying to get organised for our wedding this weekend, flying Friday and back Sunday.  So worried I'll forget something for Eva the Diva 
Sonia enjoy the rest of your holiday xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi everyone hope all is well,


Twinkle - hiya, hope this is your week!! Not long to go now and so far so good. See that you seeing your GP re test Wednesday and that it may take 3 days for result- seems an awful long time to wait. Another option is to book yourself in for blood test at the Albyn Hosp . Tel Phlebotomy dept and ask for Keith or Jackie. They will take blood sample in the morning and you will have the results telephoned to you the same afternoon. It costs 50 pounds which is a lot of money but I think well worth it. They need referral from your GP but that should'nt be a prob. Get them to fax each other. Good luck  


Saffa - feeling soooo much back to my normal self . Stopped steroids on Saturday and the difference is amazing already. Glad you having a wonderful holiday in Portugal . All that sun will be v theraputic for you and your wee beanies. Be great being with your mum . My mum dad visiting this w/e - doesn't matter how old we are still need our mums .  Should hear this week when I get my scan . Thats me 12 weeks and feeling nothing - absoluely no pregnancy symptoms. So don't know what to make of it!!


Hi to everyone else J XX


----------



## abdncarol

Gwendy I didn't have any symptoms either, more tired than normal but that was all.  You'll be dying for your scan though, totally understandable.    xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Carol,


thanks for that info as it has put my mind at ease. Have to admit I been googling and sending myself stir crazy. Just have to content myself. Spoke to the midwife today when asking about my scan date and she said scan is only good for the day it is done.. in other words could have my scan done today and all well, but nothing to say something bad could happen tomorrow. I kind of get that now, however a pos scan does help you get through til next one,


thanx again  J XX


----------



## starrynight

Thanks fiona and sonia today went ok got scan and baby is measuring over a wk behind but nothing to worry about yet. Need to go back for a scan in 4wks to double check or if my bump hasnt grown between now and 31wks i have to go then. The guy was going to tell me the sex of the baby aswell. Had 3 different things in my urine so that needs sent away.

Gwendy i lost all my symptoms round about that point aswell am sure everything is fine.

Hi to everyone else.

x


----------



## abdncarol

Gwendy I remember my midwife saying exactly the same to me.  I used to get so so nervous beforehand and wouldn't even look at the screen until Mike would confirm that everything was fine.  As for the doppler, I was    with it.  I look back now and wish I had relaxed more through my pregnancy but that's easier said than done as all you want is a healthy baby.  I was lucky as got lots of extra scans and one lady took good care of me and made appointments so it was mainly her doing the scanning.  xx


----------



## abdncarol

Starry so glad your scan was okay, must be a load off your mind. My friend was always listed as behind ehr dates and she got a few extra scans but everything was fine, she just has small babies.  xx


----------



## starrynight

Thanks carol yeah everyone is saying am small anyway so am just goin to have a little baby i was stressing all wknd over it lol Thinking i have not been eating enough and it was my fault but i eat all the time. Enjoy your wknd away to newcastle.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Starry - so glad all is ok and its just that baby is small ! bet you are way more relaxed!! Do you know waht you had in your urine in my last one I had protein in it which worries me as that can mean pre eclampsia further down the line!!  Am seeing my midwife on Thursday so will ask her to test urine again, hope the protein is gone otherwise it is a worry.

Twinkle - yes the blood results took 2 to max 3 days.  I did a HPT first at home in morning then went and had bloods done.  I agree with Gwendy maybe get your GP to refer you to Albyn and you pay the 50 for it.

Gwendy - seriously do not worry about feeling nothing i still feel nothing!! I usually dont feel pregnant at all!!!! If its not for the scans I would never beleive I was preggies!  

I have to have another drip on Friday!  will have to pull another sickie at work.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

just quickly, i had protein in my urine as well, dont worry about it, it may be that you are a bit dehydrated, i had 3 keytones due to dehydration.  Did u find out the sex? 

With my DS1 i had extra scans as i too had a little bump, everyone told me i was going to have a small baby, hence the extra growth scans but he ended up 7lbs 1 1/4 oz!


----------



## starrynight

Sonia i had protein ketones and leukocytes in my urine!! When i was there they said i only had protein but on my book it had the other 2 but am not sure if they are sending the sample away or not was wondering if i should got to docs coz i must have some kind of infection. I has all 3 in my urine when i 1st got pregnant 2 but cant remember if i got anti-biotics or not. I just had a look at my book and i have had protein every time apart from 24wk check up but i think protein is a sign of pre clampsia but it has something to do with your blood presure 2 before they worry i  think.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Starry - glad to hear your scan was okay.  Hope you manage to relax slightly!

Spent the entire day in and out of the toilet checking what's going on.  TMI coming up! - the mess from the crinone gel is freaking me out tonight.  Sometimes very orange, sometimes pinkish and sometimes cream.  What does it all mean?!?


----------



## starrynight

Thanks mummy i always thought once i got my bfp everything would be perfect lol But its such a worry sometimes lol.

I didnt find out the sex because i already know it but did get him to double check     

xx


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle things are looking good for you this time am sure it will be your turn.    Have you been tempted to test early?

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just back from my GP and he says there's no problem prescribing me prednisolone and clexane if I need them.  Can't get an appointment with them on Wednesday morning though for a blood test.  Took one for 2.50pm on Wednesday but don't want to wait until then.  Asked about how long it would take for results and he said a few days.  Also asked about Albyn but apparently they use the same labs so it takes just as long.  Don't believe him - will phone them tomorrow anyway.


Crinone gel gunk is now alternating between orange and pink.  Hope it's not the start of AF
x


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - hang in there!


Starry - good to hear your scan went ok today. Its all stressful isn't it


Bev - have started a new thread with holiday stuff on it for you!


Sonia - hows the weather in Portugal - it was fab when we were there


Greetings everyone else. Got to go do ironing. It wont do itself apparently....


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - the nurse at the gcrm told me not to worry if the crinone gel started to come out in colours she said it could be pink or brown or just horrid looking she said that was pretty normal 

stay away af vibes coming your way


----------



## fionamc

Starry - glad to hear baby is measuring just a little bit small. That seems fair enought to me when you are small! My friend has a perfectly healthy 3 year old and the HV always was saying he was underweight but both his mum and dad are petite, so it is hardly surprising he is quite small too. So I take it you are keeping baby's sex under wraps?  . We did too with Ewan, even though we knew his sex. Might have done with Freya too but for the emotional ride we had with all the doubts over her health. I just wanted to speak about her as a girl to people because I didn't know how things were going to turn out, if you know what I mean?

Gwendy - glad to hear you are feeling better after coming off oyur meds.

Twinkle - I assume you will be testing yourself first thing on Wed morning too?  I was once given the wrong result from the sisters at the clinic when I phoned for my result. The lab had got my results mixed up with someone elses!!?? One of the worst days of my life I have to say  and I vowed then that I would always test myself too.

Glad to hear that you enjoyed your holiday Tissy (well, I *think* you did!  )

How is the packing going Carol and Mrs Coops?

Hi to everyone.


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Twinkle, 


Albyn hospital use ARI labs thats true , however thats why you pay 50 pounds as you get results back in the afternoon.

I have used them so many times in the past it was getting embarrassing. Ask them to do the quantative beta test which


will give you beta hcg no.s as other test is qualitative and just gives definitive yes or no . Hope this is helpful


All the best J x


----------



## fionamc

Oh, good luck to you too Bubblicious on your 2ww.  Hope you get your long awaited BFP so you can add to your family.


----------



## fionamc

Meant to say, that worst day of my life day, I just had the blood taken at the clinic in the morning and got the result (ok, so the wrong one), that afternoon.  It didn't take the clinic long to realise that a mistake may have been made and to phone me back to warn me it might be wrong.  That hysterical woman in PC World was me!  Drove from PC World (beside Mothercare at that point), to the road behind the Northern Hotel and cried my eyes out - not knowing one way or the other.  In a more rational moment, I might have considered going to POAS.  The 2 hours or so it took them to retest the bloods were the longest of my life.  I'll stop rambling now and I know you are not at Aberdeen Clinic now but they can do it the same day too.  That was meant to be a quick post.

PS DH says today was a complete and utter waste of time!!


----------



## twinkle123

Oh too confused now!!! Didn't realise Aberdeen clinic did blood tests too.  I'm sure they said they didn't when I asked them a few cycles ago.
What to do - phone Albyn, phone Aberdeen or wait until my 2.50pm appointment at GP?


----------



## fionamc

Maybe they have stopped?  That was a few years ago now (last time I had a blood test at Aberdeen Clinic was Feb 06).


----------



## starrynight

Thank you fiona i know everyone was saying am small so that will be why il try not to worry now lol. Omg thats mad that the clinic got it wrong!! How horrible to go thro something like that. Yeah i know the sex i found out last min at my 4d scan we werent goin to but i couldnt help myself. I understand you sitution with freya i am tempted to tell but i have managed to keep it quiet so far lol.

Susan the clinic do bloods!! I had from the clomid nurses both times i got my bfp and also i know someone that got bloods done when i was doing my cycle and if your paying for it i dont see why they cant do them?

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning Ladies

So sorry I have been AWOl but just have NO time to myself nowadays what with a toddler running around oh me he fair keeps me busy!!  Go back to work for a rest lol

Anyhoo just a quicky as he is up to no good again causing havo (take note ladies you have all this to look forward too     )

Good luck Twinkle for tomorrow will be thinking of you.  Hope all preggie ladies are looking after yourselves and HUGE good luck to other on the 2ww - sorry no personals as my brain is mush but always thinking fo you all and trying to keep up with all the news

Righ must go     

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Morning.  
Just phoned Albyn and they'll do my blood test for me any time after 9.15 tomorrow for £55.  They need some paperwork so just about to phone GCRM to fax them through something.

Still no AF but lots of wierd stuff happening down there (sorry TMI!) If it's not the crinone gel with it's multi-colours is slight tinges of blood although it hasn't come to anything yet!  Can't decide what I'm feeling.  AF would normally arrive today so might know more by tonight.  So scared!!!

Sorry it's all me, me, me at the moment!
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quickie to wish twinkle good luck, thanks for the well wishes for V he has had some kind virus making him feel generally off and covered in rash, on the mend now though - leaving me even less time, not walking yet but certainly keeps me busy!!!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Get well soon V, poor lad x
Oh Twinkle your head will be      and we're all behind you petal.  Great that you've got a blood test tomorrow morning, today will be difficult for you, remember the knicker watching soooo well.  Good luck chummie and here routing for you     
xxx


----------



## peglet

Morning everyone
Back to work today after having 2 weeks off, resting, hoping and praying that my wee embyro's have been growing.  Had transfer exactly two weeks ago, and following Dundees protocol, won't test til Friday.

Having a very blue day today, convinced it hasn't worked  

Just want to say a HUGE GOOD LUCK to Twinkle, hope the next 24hrs bring good news!!!

Pegs x


----------



## abdncarol

Pegs keep your chin up, Friday seems a long time to wait but      it is worth the wait for you.  Good luck    xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hiya everyone,


Twinkle - glad you got it sorted with Albyn as it too stressful a time to be waiting days for results!!!


Peglet - what an excruciating time for you too. You could really be testing today. I had forgotten Dundee do this....gosh I 


            hope the time flies in for you ,


            J x


----------



## Lainsy

So much been happening since I've been away!

Twinkle got everything crossed for you and your BFP tomorrow, really really hope this is it for you     
Pegs the same to you too, lots of luck for your BFP on Friday     

Starry so so glad to hear everything ok with baby, hope you are relaxing a bit more now.

Hope all babies, bumps and ladies are doing fine xxx

AFM had a great time in Inverness, spoilt rotten by mum & dad and so was Jamie.  He slept really well in travel cot, never phased him at all.  Going to bed around 7.30pm and that is him now until around 6am - he is a little champ   .  Busy day tomorrow, heading into work to see if I still have a job as they are doing redundancies so we all have appointments to be told who is getting made redundant and who is being kept on.  Really really hope my job is ok.  Then Jamie and I have doctors for our check-ups and Jamie gets his first jabs, not looking forward to that as I have injections myself so don't know how I will cope when he gets them


----------



## mommyof2

Just a quickie today to wish twinkle lots of luck for tomorrow!! Keeping everything crossed for you! And also pegs for friday!                    




-May-


----------



## Stretch

Thought you might like to post here tomorrow :0)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237594.new#new


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh twinkle..... im so nervous for you.  Please please let this time be yours. 

Lainsy - hi, welcome home, 730-6am... arrrrr how did u manage that... thats fantastic! well done little man. Really hope your job is safe.

Im taking my two to my local childminding group tomorrow. be interesting to see how they get on, A needs to not bite anyone and C needs to play without screaming for me.  im looking forward to going, not been since twins were ickle babes!


----------



## jackabean72

good luck for 2moro twinkle i've got everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## gmac2304

for tomoro Twinkle - NOT that u need it, coz i'm sure it'll be a big, fat BFP...   

hi to everyone else 

xxxxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Good luck Twinkle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gmac2304

yeah, good luck! we're all hoping & praying for you this morning... xx


----------



## twinkle123

2 faint lines according to my 5.30am test!  Looks like a positive but not getting too excited yet.....................


----------



## gmac2304

o my god Susan - get excited! A line is a line...    chuffed to bits for ya! xxxxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  I'm getting excited Twinkle          Got tears in my eyes here xxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Heading off to Albyn for a blood test this morning. It's going to be a long day!  Wasn't getting too excited because had quite a lot of spotting yesterday and the crinone gel applicator was definitely reddish after being used last night.
x


----------



## mommyof2

Looking good twinkle! a line is a line!!! Take care!!!


----------



## gmac2304

can understand how wary you'll be feeling Twinkle, but PMA is what you need today...

good luck 4 ur blood test later! xx


----------



## Saffa77

my gosh!!!!! I am getting so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just got back last night and wnted to wish you luck and here you posting your two lines susan you go girl!! When do you get blood results back today? Oooooooooooo so happy!! Don't worry about spotting all sounds normal how u feeling??


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Twinkle, it's got to be this time, hope you get your blood results soon, think we are almost as nervous as you      .  I think this board is going to be busy today with everyone waiting to hear


----------



## gmac2304

Message from Nicky for Twinkle - she can read, but not post from her iPhone......

Just tell her that I'm mega excited for them both and hope and pray all works out x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Twinkle - wow!!!!!  2 lines is all you need - wonderful. Your head must be all over the place with excitement and anxiety. Roll on blood results!!!!


        Jacq x


----------



## peglet

All sounding good twinkle...!!!!!! Good luck with the bloods today, hope the waiting is relatively quick!!!

Pegs


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle a line is a line     . Cant wait for blood results xx


----------



## starrynight

May    xx

Peg good luck for friday xx


----------



## button butterfly

Just a goodluck and sounds positive to Twinkle message!!!



Have been on just a few times in the background watching your posts twinkle and praying that this is your turn!! You so deserve this!!     .

Sorry girls for not being on for a few weeks - have been lurking (not often tho as I hav tried to stay away from computer on my lonely nights when hubby is out working). Everyone sounds well anyway!! Will be back on later to see how you get on twinkle but so far I think it's sounding really good. 

Button


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - everything is sounding so *positive *so far. Really excellent news!!! Bet the results of the blood test can't come soon enough. Hope DH is with yoo to hold your hand!


----------



## Gwendy

May - Happy Birthday -   is it your daughter Miks 9 th   birthday today also?


Pegs -  hang in there, not long to go  


Hiya to buttons- hope you doin ok... been thinkin of you    Sonia hope you had a fab hols in Portugal.Thats me 12 weeks today and still no joy with the doppler .  Hope twinkle doin ok. She will have had bloods withdrawn by now. Been to Albyn many times for hcg bloods - at least 6. Afraid they are at the mercy of ARI labs where samples are sent so won't hear anything till afternoon.  


    Jacq x


----------



## starrynight

Gwendy i think i was over 12wks before i could hear anything with doppler do you start really low down near the pubic line thats where i found it.

Sonia just noticed ur ticker 17wks and 2days wow its goin really quick for you.

Jacks hope you got scan date sorted.

I know am a bit early but does anyone want to be my text buddy for when i have baby?

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - I think a line is a line too no matter if it's faint    

Peg -    for Friday   

Sorry I haven't been on for ages just so tired and can't be bothered with the computer.  Got those wrist bands to help with sickness and I think they are actually working.  Had them on for the past couple of days and feeling better.  Managed to get my scan date changed to the 3rd June which is a week on Thursday.  Thank god otherwise I would be going out my mind!!!!  Starting to feel really really hungry all the time, I haven't put on any weight since finding out i'm pregnant so maybe this could be the start of it!!  Getting a little bump low down so struggling with trousers and stuff.....i just want to live in my joggers all the time  

Hope everyone is well sorry not many personals.

  May

Jxx


----------



## fionamc

May - have a lovely day   

Peg - hope you and Twinkle can compare symptoms!

Starry - not that early, when time can pass so quickly. Like you say, Sonia is 17 weeks already and you only have 11 weeks left! Happy to be your text buddy but if anyone else wants to do it, also happy. I'm not up to doing fancy pictures in a post!!!


----------



## fionamc

Not up to a decent birthday message either, by the looks of things!

Better go, Freya is asleep but Ewan needing some company!


----------



## Saffa77

Happy birthday may - have sent you a ** message too!  Hope its a lovely day!

Pegs - not long now  -      

yeah twinkle must of had her bloods by now roll on this PM i wanna know now!!

Starry - LOL 17 weeks have gone by very slowly for me though LOL.  Roll on 20 week scan - what do they do exactly in this scan?  Happy to be your text buddy too so am easy....

Gwendy - yeah dont worry if you havent managed to find babas HB yet it can take time to find it.  Like starry said start right down by your bikini line and move to the sides you likely to find it either on the left side or right i have one on each side.  

Does anyone know if the midwife uses the doppler at your 16 week midwife appointment?  Have my tomorrow one week late but better later then never.  

Had a lovely time in Portugal and mom has bought so many cute outfits!!!!!!! got so so spoilt!  Almost feel bad getting all these clothes so early but my excuse is that my mom is far away and hence why I got it all now.

Jacka - yeah hunger pains are bad!  LOL mine are under control now think it was my steroids etc.  Glad you changed your appointment bet you cant wait!!


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Starry,  thanks for that -will give it a go - can't help thinkin it's because I am overweight tho since stopping steroids

the bloatedness has subsided a lot. YIPEE just had call from ARI. To have my scan done next Wednesday 2nd June first thing - amazing wot pester power can achieve   tho will be 13 weeks anyway   To have a consultant appoint with a 


Dr. Chrighton - anyone met her  


Jacka  - hope your sickness subsides - mines did 2 weeks ago which they say can happen as placenta takes over about now and hormones begin to settle. 


      Jacq x


----------



## starrynight

LOL sonia its dragging for me too but just feels like your pregnancy is goin so quick lol. At my 20wk scan they checked everything with the baby like things in the head the kidneys the bladder ect i was in the scanning room for over 30mins but there was a student that was doing it 2 so they both had turns. So you will prob be in a while with twins. I heard the heartbeat at 16wks but i asked to hear it my sister never got to hear hers they say they dont always check coz they mite not find it. Are u feeling movements yet? Will you get told the sex at your scan since your having twins?

Gwendy am sure in the next few days you will hear the heartbeat i had to use heaps of the gel. I dont often use mine now but i just use baby lotion coz i run out of gel lol.

Sonia il pm you and fiona my mobile number and text you both.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

LOL Starry totally agree it feels like the time drags hey! 

Oh well i will ask the midwife then if she can hear mine then LOL.  Oh good re:  20 weeks scan as long it is better and more thorough then my 12 week scan thats all that matters.  I believe I will be seeing the same Dr though but this time will be prepared with all my questions and will not care if she gets irritated with me!  Really didnt like her.  LOL - Im feeling something down there but cant describe it only on one side next to my belly button - the left side but dont know what i should be feeling yet.  What and when did you feel?  Yes apparently with twins they can tell you the sexes at the 20 week scan - can't wait!

Gwendy  - LOL about the weight and steroids - Mine has also dropped a bit but now getting bigger again.  Steroids definately make you eat and BLOAT you up big time!  I remember my face was much rounder with them and my tummy and thighs felt huge - its more water retention as others may not notice it.


----------



## Saffa77

PS Twinkle hurry up now!!!!!!


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Sonia ,


I totally agree about the water retention. I had the classic moon face symptom and think I developed the buffalo hump too. I told my family re my weight gain and think they thought I was exaggerating till they saw me for the first time last weekin Glasgow . They fell about laughing and I tried to laugh too but burst into tears instead - what a palava lol.  Just as well I can laugh now. Gosh think I may have same lady doc as you for scan -is she that bad?? Just done doppler again at pubic bone and can only pick up my blood vessels. Can't wait till scan . Need to know this baby is still alive and well,


J x


----------



## starrynight

Yea its alot better then 12wks scan. I never felt proper movement till 25wks!!! But i was feeling something before then but didnt know what it was lol so you are prob feeling something and plus you have 2 in there!! 

Twinkle where are you?


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy - seriously dont get panicky about hte doppler that is why midwifes dont like us using it as some ladies pick them up early and others not so early.  When you use it you will pick up lots of sounds which is the placenta etc and it is hard to know what is what but once you hear the hb then you will know what to look for.  No need to worry seriously.  I am finding it harder and harder to pick up the one on my right side as its lying behind the other one so it makes it harder.  Also you could have an anterior placenta which means it could be really difficult to pick it up.  Dont worry lots of ladies have anterior placentas!  LOL

You made me laugh about your weight story know what you mean about not finding it funny etc but it will all be gone in no time!  then you will start noticing the proper bump.

Twinkle twinkle little star... how I wonder where you are............ LOL LOL


----------



## fionamc

Haha Sonia. Both kids on  the goat the moment but will post later.  Just checking if news!


----------



## starrynight

LOL the thread is busy today!!

Gwendy it could be coz of your placenta i have a anterior placenta and couldnt pick heartbeat up as early as others and thats also prob the reason  couldnt feel kicks straight away.

Yum just had  a twix thinking about having another one now.

Fiona saw ur holidays pics on ** they are so cute i love the one of freya with her dinner every where lol.


----------



## twinkle123

Aaaarggghhhh!!! Not getting the blood results until tomorrow.  Just done another test and there's a faint cross.  Still too faint for me to be happy with though.  Thinking back to my test date from Aberdeen though this is really early.  Think I would probably still have had another 4 days to go.  Want to jump around and scream but too scared.

Had a traumatic morning.  Was awake from 4am but managed to hold off testing until 5.30am.  Couldn't look at the result so DH read it for me and said there was only 1 line.  1/2 hour of tears then followed before I checked myself.  Poor DH is feeling really guilty now - not his fault as I had just woken him up and it was dark.

Just hope the line gets darker tomorrow.


----------



## twinkle123

Sorry forgot to say Happy Birthday May.  Just thinking a bit me, me, me today!!!


----------



## fionamc

As you say Twinkle, it WAS less than a 2ww this time, so I'm sure 2 different types of test wouldn't both be wrong!  Woohoo!!!  Dashing, as still playing Chief Entertainer!


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle both tests had 2 lines so there is hcg in your system it wouldnt show 2 lines otherwise!! Am so happy for you i would defo say it was a bfp!! Wot test have you been using? I think i tested 4days early and i had faint postives but didnt belive it till i bought a clear blue with the words.

x


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Twinkle can't believe you have to wait until tomorrow for your bloods.  I was just saying to DH this is torture for us, never mind you   

Just checked the date of your ET it was less than 2 weeks ago so I just think it is faint line as so early.  Normally it would be at least 2 weeks after ET so this is looking good girl.

AFM just got back from work and my job is safe!  So happy, I really didn't think I would be made redundant but always a niggle in the back of your mind until told otherwise.  Of to Dr this afternoon with Jamie for our checkups and his injections.


----------



## Mummy30

Firstly, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MAY, hope you have a lovely day and get spoilt by your gorgeous children. xx

Now i need to compose myself for the next message.............. it deserves to be in a seperate one....


----------



## starrynight

Lainsy glad your job is safe aww jamie's injections hope he is  brave little boy for mummy it must be hard taken your little one for there jabs i think it would make me wanna cry.

Twinkle i agree with wot lainsy is saying as when i tested it would have be when you tested now and it was faint positves i was getting till a couple of days after.  Hope today passes really quick for you.


----------



## Mummy30

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

TWINKLE - aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr a BFP!!!!!! aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr how amazing. 
BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!!! yes, a line is a line!!! im so so delighted. arrrrrrrrrr i cant stop smiling for you!! It is early by aberdeen standards yes, but im sure that line will get darker as time goes on. OMG!!!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks everyone.  This is such a surreal day! Can't quite believe what's happening.
Starry - I've used 2 x first response this morning and a boots one this afternoon.  Have a Pregnant, Not Pregnant one in the cupboard but scared to use it if it's too early and shows the wrong answer!  Too wierd a day for me to cope with!


----------



## Saffa77

Oh my gosh!!! just back from lunch and yes twinkle like everyone says a line is a line!!!! and am sure it can only get darker!!!! I know exactly how you must be feeling like right now!! Pity you cant get those results sooner surely if you paid for them you would get them this pm?  aaaaaaaargh useless all these labs!  anyways who cares its a   !! those drugs must have done the trick!!!!

Sx

PS lainsly so glad you still have your job and hope Jamie is good for the injections poor wee mite!


----------



## fionamc

I'm sure if you have used two different brands - and not all with first morning pee when HcG is most concentrated - it is a definate        !!!  Pants having to wait until tomorrow for blood test results though!

Lainsy, so glad your job is safe.  Must be a relief to have it confirmed even though you thought you would be ok.

Thanks Starry - that mess is a regular occurence every mealtime!  OK, with baby led weaning you save time on making pureed baby food but you need that time for the clear up operation!  Got your pm - will text you to make sure I store it right and that will give you my number.


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah. A bit annoyed I can't get the blood results today but at least it's not taking 3-4 days like it would have at my GP surgery.

Quick question - do I carry on with my pregnacare conception or change to pregnacare plus straight away?  Been taking various vitamins etc too so not sure what to do with them!

Here I come google.......!!!


----------



## starrynight

susan i was waiting for everyone else to do it before me since you didnt feel so confident but i was confident it was a bfp but il join in now wth the pics lol 

xx


----------



## Gwendy

Yep - no doubt about it - 2 lines means prescence of pregnancy hormone HCG  


    don't worry , the line is faint only because it early days. If you weren't pregnant you would not have a line (faint or otherwise ) AT ALL!!!


People can get false negatives( ie. testing too early) but you don't get false positives!!!!


Roll on tomorrow to put your mind at rest ( never known Albyn not to give result same day - prob lab at ARI fault  


  Congratulations on your BFP  J x


----------



## Gwendy

Oops have I said something wrong . What does edit by bubbilicious mean ? or am I being a paranoid android again - maybe steroids not out my system afterall !!!


    Jacq x


----------



## bubblicous

gwendy - its just me i add a wee tick to the post so i know where ive read up too when checkingover the boards


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Bubilicious ,


                    ta for explaining that as I  fairly new to posting and learning posting etiquete as I go along.
                    All the best to you too as you also on your 2ww. It's all happening here  


                    good luck  Jacq x


----------



## jackabean72

congrads Twinkle, it's all sounds so good!! xx


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle - if it was me i would continue to take the conception pregnacare until you finish them, then swap over. Im sure if you compare the vitamins they are very similar...


----------



## abdncarol

Susan I am just over the moon for you, just on cloud 9.  Sorry it's a quickie as Eva screaming but first thing I did when coming home was check to see if there was more news from you.  Soooooooooooooooooooo delighted xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

Soz been running after L in the morning he is SUCH a wee monkey now am full of the cold (which he doesn know of or care about and seems to make more noise) came in to work and totally forgot about twinkle so sorry hunni - but I remembered      and had to dive on hree for the news - so so so chuffed for you and really hope that line is a line as everyone has been saying and that blood test confirms it for you - this is your time - you deserve it - everything crossed - and sending megga hugs to you and DP xxx     

Sorry no personals - at work but know im always reading up on you all even tho I have mum brain and forget most of it - doh!!! - off home to see ma wee money 

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Me again!  Having a panic tonight. Still testing positive but have had quite a bit of red blood tonight.  I know bleeding can happen but I don't want it!  Feel quite crampy as it AF will be starting soon.  If I hadn't been testing today I could swear it's the start of AF.  So worried!!!


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Twinkle, hope everything is okay.  I thought my periods had started when I first fell pregnant with Eva, wearing a pad etc but then it wore off, it was more dark red blood, like you get at the start/end of a period.    xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Twinkle,


I think this could be result of implantation as embie still burrowing so try not to worry but easier said than done . Remember you are on heparin blood thinner which makes your blood flow more readily. Remember your nose bleed. I am taking heparin and had nose bleed few weeks ago and its as if someone tuns a tap on . What i am saying is that spotting can look far more than it is due to blood thinner. All I would recommend is to rest up with your legs elevated. I had implantation bleed too and it is weird when it happens but it is a good thing as it is a sign and symptom of pregnancy  


Really hope Albyn phone you pronto tomorrow to give you peace of mind    Jacqx


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - sorry, can't really help, other than to say that I felt as if AF was going to arrive every time it was due (so every 4 weeks) during my pregnancy with Freya.  Didn't bleed at all with her but that was a natural pregnancy.  Did bleed a bit with Ewan though and I think that can be due to all the drugs which build up the lining more than it would be in a natural pregnancy.  Hope that helps.  Will you get the blood results first thing, do you know?

Sonia - as Starry said, the 20 week scan is really detailed and checks all the major organs such as the brain, kidneys, heart (including the blood flow around the heart and valves etc) and the stomach and limbs (which I know only too well!).  It is called an anomaly scan because they are looking to see that everything looks as it should.  My midwife listened to the heartbeat at 16 weeks too and it was the first time I had heard it and cried!

Gwendy - I saw Dr Crighton twice during my 2nd pregnancy due to the local sonographer being unable to find a stomach in my baby and her only having one hand.  She scanned me at 23 and 28 weeks.  She was really quite nice and very professional.  Was able to answer our questions as well as anyone could have (we opted not to have an amnio).  She gave us time and space to consider our options and to think of more questions.  The only issue I had around the whole thing was lack of any counselling support and I felt she was maybe a bit matter-of-fact, not the kind to offer her shoulder to cry on.  Why do you need to see her, if you don't mind me asking?

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle am not sure either i did have a little bit of brown blood but i think it was actually old gel coming out sorry tmi i also had af pains up untill 12wks. Is it alot of blood or just spotting ? Have you done anymore tests? I hope you get your results 1st thing am sure everyting will be fine tho and its prob old blood and alot of people have bleeding at the start.

Tmi warning here i think i have another infection down below!!! Ever since i got preg i have had them but i dont understand why coz i aint had sex for months and this is part of the reason i wont. Did anyone else have ths problem or am i the only one?    I never had any problems before i got preg. Am not sure if i should go back to docs or not that is all that has been on my records the last 6 months. Thnk i will just get a phone consultant appointment 2moro see if they can give me anything again!!

x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Fiona, 


I attended 1st antenatal appoint last week with midwife who thought I should see consultant because of ''my history"? for my first scan. Don't know if it because I had bleed at 5 wks and other pregnancy sac was found and then lost. Maybe it to make sure other preg sac absorbed properly. Thought also because I on heparin therapy. Not sure really but got the impression from the midwife that if 12 wk scan appoint ok then I would then be seen by midwifes thereafter. Did you see her for all your scans Fiona.They said it will take about 2 hours. Guess I need to think about what I am asking . Just rememberd baby measuring 4 days smaller at 8 week scan so don't know if that significant. I think steroids can cause low weight babies so hoping it ok, 
                        thanks  Jacq x


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - you know that we are all praying that this tx works out for you and that little embie is snuggling down. You have been so supportive of everyone else on this site and so generous and unselfish with your congratulations whenever one of us has announced a long awaited BFP. You deserve this and no one will cheer more loudly when you get your official BFP tomorrow than your FF pals!


Starry - go see your GP. Infections aren't uncommon when you think of all the changes that are going on in your system right now. Make sure you ask why it keeps coming back!


T


----------



## fionamc

Starry - did you say you had group B strep?  I think that can cause a bit more than the ususal amount of pregnancy discharge.  I had GBS but wasn't aware of any other infection than that.  Is it sore/itchy because I didn't have that.

Gwendy - I suppose it might be for any of those reasons, although I wouldn't have thought a measurement of 4 days behind would have been too significant.  From what I read, there is a fair variation in what is normal re size.  I only had her for the two scans after possible and actual problems found.  It was the person who works out of Peterhead and Fraserburgh who did the other scans (though I once had a different person in Peterhead who was lovely).  That same person did my private sexing scan at the Broomhill Clinic too.  Had to see a consultant to be rescanned  and who knew more about anomalies.  For instance, there was a lot of statistics discussed around the probability of Freya having a syndrome and more problems than scans could identify.  That was because they thought she had two major things wrong.  Thankfully, at the 28 week scan they found her stomach (what a joyous moment!) and she was born with no other difficulties other than an absent left hand.  Two hours is a long time, don't think we were there for quite that long, including all our discussions.  All the best for Wednesday!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Twinkle - really hope it is implantation bleeding!  I sure have learnt that bleeding/spotting can be very common in early pregnancy.  Is it very heavy and are you in pain etc?  Hope it stops and means nothing.  When do you get your results?  Hope its in the morning.     

Hi to all else - I am suffering from chronic heartburn!! have been for the last few weeks i have days were i dont have any then another few days where its constantly there!  Milk, heartburn and gaviscon only help for a short bit then its back again.

PS starry - I would also go to the GP and try find out why you keep getting it.  I am sure it has something to do with your strep b maybe.  Must be so annoying taking antibiotics all the time.  
Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Think AF is here      Don't understand how.  Have done 5 tests today and they've all been positive.  Feels exactly like AF, getting heavier red blood and have cramps. Don't understand


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle -     hang in there - Just really hope its not proper AF!

I really wished you had gotten those results today.  Are you getting them in the morning?


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Fiona,


gosh you and dh were put through the mill between scans waiting for them to locate baby's stomach Quite unbearable. Now you have a beautiful daughter Freya - how did you come by her name -its lovely -was she named after a family member. Now a gentleman's family a boy and a girl. 




                      Jacq x x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Twinkle,


I am so sorry you having this blood. As Sonia and I said it could be implantation but also heard people can bleed heavy and all ok. You are having positive tests - please hang on to this sweetheart till tomorrow  


                      Jacq x x


----------



## mommyof2

Hi Twinkle! Hang in there sweetheart!!!                


-May-


----------



## fionamc

Thanks Gwendy - it was a _really _tough time but all is well that ends well (hope she sees it that way too, despite just having one hand). We didn't finally decide on her name until after she was born. It has various meanings in Norwegian, South African and Gaelic, most of which seemed appropriate including to do with fertility and love! Think it is a fairly popular name now as you can buy ready made 'personalised' stuff with the name (more so than Ewan surprisingly). We spent hours on name websites and books! Have you got to the discussing names stage yet? Will you find out the sex or wait for a surprise?

Twinkle - as people have said, there are lots of people who bleed and _are _still pregnant. One of my friends had her period like clockwork until she was five months pregnant (she didn't even know she was pg)! It must be really worrying though, I can understand that


----------



## Mummy30

oh goodness...... twinkle... could it be that the bleeding is down to one embie that didnt make it.... and the positive tests could be the other one that did make it.? i dunno....  its going to be a long night for you.. actually for all of us too. xx


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle I just don't know the right words to say to you as I don't understand it at all and hope you get some reassurance today.  Thinking about you petal xx


----------



## Gwendy

Morning girls,


starry - just noticed the 3 or 4 D photo of your beautiful baby. Wow - don't think I have seen such a clear photo of a babies face. Must be an amazing feeling to see his/her face. Not long to go now. I hope you get something sorted today for those recurring infections - bound to be getting you down.


Fiona - I plan to find out the sex of the baby as they say that it helps you to bond more with the baby and I think I need to do this given we used DE. When I had my 8 week scan we got a clear scan photo. I was blown away by how clear facial features at that stage were - it was a person . I remember feeling relieved after bleeding episode that the baby was ok . Noticed however my mood plummeting for no apparent reason until I told my dh I felt so detached as the baby had nothing belonging to me. I just sobbed uncontrollably as I was confused with what I was feeling. Dh then turned to me and said I would be a good mum. That it would be my blood nourishing and coursing through the baby's veins and that I was his /her mum. Very strange emotions to reconcile but we are getting there by talking about it.........wow!!! don't know where all this came from this morning. 


Susan - thought about you first thing this morning and can't imagine the night you must have put in You must be exhausted .I am really cross with Albyn for putting you through this wait. Hope they are in touch very very soon.


----------



## button butterfly

Twinkle - read back posts from yesterday. I hope you are alright and everything goes well today.  I am so praying for you  xxx


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle..... ill be on here quite a lot today waiting on news... hope you got as much sleep as you could manage last night.  xx


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle, really hope you get good news nice and early this morning.  Heading into town today but will be keeping an eye on the site via my mobile for news.  Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## peglet

Just read what's going on......

  Twinkle........


----------



## gmac2304

Twinkle - am praying for good news today!   

Lainsy - am in town 2day too, will keep an eye out 4 U!  xx


----------



## Saffa77

to Twinkle!

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle 

xx


----------



## fionamc

I need to head out for a while but Twinkle, thinking of you and will check back as soon as I can.   

Gwendy -   .  I know there are at least 2 others here who have used DE.  Have you had a chance to chat to them?


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle     for good news today    xx

Gwendy thank you yeah it was amazing to see all babys features.

Cant get docs appointment not impressed.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Morning
No news here.  Bleeding has stopped for just now - lasted about 4 hours altogether last night along with the AF cramps.
Spoke to one of the nurses from GCRM this morning.  She was lovely. Very honest - said she can't promise everything will be okay and said there's nothing really she can suggest until she sees my blood test result from yesterday and then get it repeated on Saturday.

Can't believe how excited I got yesterday.  All those tests said positive.  Never had that once in 7 years and it didn't even last a day.

Central homecare left a message for me to phone yesterday about some drugs delivery.  Can't bear to phone them back as I don't know if I need anything.

Need to phone Albyn and ask why it's taking so long. Thanks for all your kind words.  Sorry to be taking over the board just now
xxx


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle thats good the bleeding has stopped as someone said it could just be one of your embies that didnt make and the other is still goin strong!! Its horrible you haven to wait this long to get your blood results. Did u do another test this morning?


----------



## peglet

And who says life is simple.......

Good to here the bleeding has stopped!!!
I know that this is sh!t, hang in there......and keep positive... unless someone or something tells you otherwise you still have a positive result...      

Pegs


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle don't you dare apologise, just like Tissy said you have been there for each and every one of us when we've been through good and bad times so we are all right here behind you, wanting and praying for good news for you.  You don't deserve to be going through this but all we can do is offer our support and send enormous virtual hugs.
xxxxx


----------



## mommyof2

hi Twinkle, dont worry about it all being all about you!! We are all here for you!!! GOod to know that the bleed has stopped! Hope you get your answer soon!!!! Take care! Are you back at work or have you just taken the whole week off?
-May-


----------



## twinkle123

Just phoned Albyn.  Still no result because apparently it gets sent to London!!!! How difficult is it to test a level in some blood?  So no further on.  Did the pregnant, not pregnant test this morning.  Shouldn't have but I just wanted to see it incase it disappears.
Hate all this crying. My face is too blotchy to describe
x


----------



## Saffa77

Oh Twinkle must be so frustrating!!! you right cannot believe they are taking so long for the results!!!! ridiculous if you ask me.  Are they guaranteing results today though?  So glad the bleeding it stops could just be the other embie that didnt make it?  Lots of women get bleeds etc - what did this mornings pregnancy test say?

Hang in there and please do not think you just posting me me me posts!!! dont be daft!  we are all here for you!

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle did it come up Pregnant?  That's the one I used when found out with Eva, said 1-2 weeks or something xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yes it came up 1-2 weeks pregnant but reading the small print, it says you can still get that reading if you've recently been pregnant (even if it wasn't to full term)  Just want to know one way or the other.  Albyn did say they should get the results this afternoon.  Still feel that blood test will be good though because the bleeding happened after that.
Did another test this morning and could swear the little cross was fainter than yesterdays


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - really glad the bleeding didn't last long and I _really _hope you are wrong and that the cross was not fainter today. Would they not repeat the blood test tomorrow rather than Sat? I thought the level was supposed to double every couple of days or so if I remember right? Then you would hopefully know definitely by Sat, since the one result in isolation is maybe not enough.


----------



## Mummy30

no news yet?


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

At work but HAD to jump on and say to Twinkle stay positive        really hard I know but we are all here for you hoping that it is your time as you deserve it girl - I beld while I had Lyle it was bright red and thought it was all over and look at me now...... never give up hope - rely on your body as the other girls said we put our body through a lot via IVF drugs etc - it may be implantation bleed or your body rejecting one of the embies??

Keep you chin up - here for you       

Gwendy - didn't realise your pregnancy was DE - mine was as well - feel free to get in touch always good to have a fellow DE mum to chat to about thoughts/feeling emotions etc.  All I can advise is that I fell in love with l as soon as he was placed on my chest and I am sure you will feel the same - it does cross your mind of course it does and I still fear he will reject me but I AM his mum and he is mine (I grew him/protected him and 3 days of labour having him lol lol) 

Bloo xx


----------



## twinkle123

No news. No phone call. Nothing.................


----------



## Mummy30

Thats ridiculous... id be calling to say you paid for the privelage...


----------



## Saffa77

Phone and complain Twinkle!  You paid for it to get to you sooner they said yesterday afternoon you would have your results its now a whole day later!!!!! demand your money back !


----------



## peglet

Have to agree with M30.....and saffa.....

I'd be asking for some kind of refund, there doing it no quicker than the nhs really (2 full days)
Could you try and phone aberdeen to see what they say, know they are not your point of contact but i'm sure they'd help or at least advise....do they do bloods at all now?? See if they can help you and get something done tomorrow?....or your GP.....

No news is good news.....??


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle i agree with the girls but as peg says no news is good news!!    

Mummy love your new pics c is your double!! Sonia you have all that to look forward 2.

Peg good luck for 2moro have you been tempted to test?


----------



## peglet

Thanks Starry....

No, not tempted, busy sh!tting myself for testing tomorrow.....not feeling too positive, but hey ho... 
hubby around for a while in the morning so that's good...

will try and post on here using my new phone.... 

Pegs


----------



## Saffa77

oooooooooo good luck Peglet!! cant believe you not tempted!!! LOL

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

for 2moro peg

Thinking of you Twinkle    xx


----------



## abdncarol

Best of luck for tomorrow Peg, be thinking about you x


----------



## mommyof2

Good luck for tomorrow Peglet!!


----------



## Gwendy

Peglet - good luck for tomorrow - you must be 16/17 days post transfer and no AF or HPT yet . You must be very disciplined. All the best  


Twinkle  - Girls are right - no news is good news. Albyn have clearly changed their lab arrangements as they always always gave same day results charging 50 pounds. Wonder why they moved to London - prob cheaper for them  


Bloo - what a lovely way of putting it. Will prob have lots questions if that ok  


May - hope you + Max had lovely swim today . I got as far as the jymn cafe


Jacq x


----------



## twinkle123

What a carry on! Finally got my results through from Albyn after about 3 phone calls throughout the day.  GCRM just phoned and yes, I was definitely pregnant although because I've been bleeding, it doesn't look promising.  Got to go back for another blood test tomorrow to confirm that it's not progressing.  AF cramps again tonight and back to light red blood so pretty sure it's all over.

Lots of luck for tomorrow Peglet.  Promise not to hog the board tomorrow. 
x


----------



## starrynight

Aww twinkle you dont know if its over lots of people bleed in pregnancy and everything is ok. Did they not tell you the hcg number?


----------



## tracey p

hi 
sorry not been postin  for a while but still been snooping,  really wanted to post just to say to twinkle that i am really hopin and prayin that everything works out for you its been a very long road for you and you deserve it to be your time, hopefully is just some spotting, maybe its your body telling you to take it easy . sending you positive vibes    xx
  hello to all the mummys bumps and those going through treatment .


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle - clinic staff are always very very cautious I find anyway, They always err on the side of caution so please don't read too much into what they say. Even when you get a pos they still say congrats but lets not get too carried away until we see your numbers doubling. It's just their way I guess . Did they give you your HCG number? I  bled few weeks ago and it was due to 2nd preg sac not developing so it may still be ok . This is torture for you - I am so sorry you have to go through this


----------



## fionamc

I think it was M30 that first suggested that it may be that the bleeding is from one of the embies that didn't make it. I think that is a sensible suggestion and it may be that you are still getting positives because one _has _implanted. I always wondered if that happened with me because my hcg was pretty high (880, I think) with Ewan and I bled a bit. Hope that is what it is.

Peglet, all the best for tomorrow and good that DH will be with you.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Twinkle just nipped onto say don't give up    I remember phoning Aberdeen when I had my bleed and the DE co-ordinator being very negative saying she thought it was all over for me and that it looked like I was miscarrying but hey ho went in for HGC tests and they started to rise and look at me now have a pest that at the moment  is eating the computer lead ahhhhhhhhhh   

Good luck Peg for tomorrow try to nip on at work again see how you got on 

Gwendy -anytime xx as I say good to have others in the same boat don'e feel such a loner   

Bloo x


----------



## gmac2304

don't know what to say Twinkle - i'm just hoping & praying that its not all over for you! good luck for tomoro... xx


----------



## abdncarol

I'm going to be away from early tomorrow til Sunday night but just want to wish Pegs all the best for tomorrow       
Twinkle I am just hoping with all my heart that everything is fine for you and by Sunday it's all fantastic news, thinking about you lots and lots
Have lovely weekends everyone 
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hey twinkle     hoping its a different story after your second beta result and that the levels are rising.  Did the clinic give you a number?  if not ask them tomorrow so you can compare with your next beta. Hang in therex     

Pegs - goodluck for tomorrow cant believe you havent tested yet thats good going!

Carol - enjoy your break!

Had my midwife today and no protein in urine this time just blood +2 have always had a trace of blood in my urine - know one can tell me why - Starry - did you get your urine results back?  

Sx


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Twinkle, just wanted to come on and let you know I had bright red bleeding and cramps with my pregnancy and it was 2nd embie being discarded as such. I phoned nhs 24, I went up and had examination with doc. They then sent me to rubislaw ward for check up (I was 2 weeks further on). Scanning only done during day so they did internal to check my cervix was still closed. Maybe give them a phone and see if they can help you. The staff at Rubislaw are so nice. Good luck, and hope everything works out x


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle I agree that the staff at Rubislaw Ward are just fantastic, definitely worth thinking about as I couldn't fault them at all   .  Great advice from Jo xx


----------



## Mummy30

yeah, what a great idea, id give them a phone too....... wont do any harm to phone and get some advice over the phone. 

I do really think that its the 2nd embie leaving.... you took that test today, after bleeding and it still came up with pregnant.  Why on earth didnt the clinic give you the levels??  

(((twinkle)))


----------



## Mummy30

peg - you have done well not to test early.  how did u manage to last!
I think its going to be good news for you, no sign of AF is great.  

so thats another day im going to be refreshing my new replies page!!  

Good luck and hope you get some sleep tonight


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle, I so so hope you get the answers you are looking for tomorrow.  As M30 says, hopefully the bleeding is 2nd embie just not emplanting and you still have the other embie all snuggled up.

Pegs lots of luck for tomorrow.  I was like you and always managed to wait until test day to test!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies,

well today we had our 1st intro open info day for IVF and now i am absolutely washed out and very very drained. it was a very well worthwhile day and now we have a better idea of what is to come. I really didn't realise the whole process was so long however we don't care how long it is, just as long as we get a BFP...
And now i have a much better understanding of what you all are talking about!! and the words you use i can now relate to..

That said i am on day 7 of my 2ww for last IUI, so we may not even need it and we have another IUI if needed in 3 weeks so we have a lot to be excited about. It works out we go stright on to IVF from IUI but only because the IUI is natuaral and no drugs etc taken. Just simple IUI.

Am very very tired.

Trace
xx


----------



## gmac2304

good luck for today Peglet...

same goes to u Twinkle...

xxxx


----------



## mommyof2

Good Luck Pegs!!!

And Twinkle, All the best!!! 

Keeping you both in my thoughts today!!!

-May-


----------



## Mummy30

another big day in the world of aberdeen  girlies.... thinking of you both xxx  

oh talking about girlies.... who was the mannie again?? how is he doing? i forget whos who now ....


----------



## peglet

Morning Ladies

well the fat lady has sung in peglets household.  got a BFN this morning.  although somewhat bruised, we're feeling OK at the moment.  Going to take some time out, regroup and decide if we are going to carry on with this or give up.  We'd love a big family, more than anything in this world, but nature is perhaps telling me differently, something we just need to work out.

Twinkle sending you all the love and luck in the world, hope that you get good news.

Pegs
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Pegs, so sorry to hear yoru news, sending you big big   .
Thinking of you too Twinkle xx


----------



## Saffa77

Pegs -    sorry to hear about your news!  You right by taking some time off and building your confidence up again for next time.  Maybe another fresh cycle would up your chances more?  have you got any more frosties left?

Sx


----------



## fionamc

Peglet -   So, so sorry to hear that it hasn't worked this time.  Hopefully by taking a wee bit of time out, you will decide what is the next step for you (and to save up if you are going to have another IVF)


----------



## Lainsy

Peglet sorry to hear your news.  Lots of    to you.

Twinkle hope there's news for you today.   

Thinking of you both today xxx


----------



## Mummy30

peg - so sorry that it didnt work out this time xx
twinkle - sending positive vibes your way. xx


----------



## starrynight

Pegs sorry it didnt wrk.   xx

Sonia never got results back yet. Did you get to hear heartbeats yesterday?

Twinkle hope your ok.

x


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry Peg, good idea to take some time out.  If you do decided to try again we will all be here to support you   

 Twinkle - Thinking about you today hope all goes well.

Hope everyone is well today xxxx


----------



## angelina1976

Hi there

How are you all? Sorry I have not been on for yonks and yonks but I am lurking from my phone and cant post. Wish I could.

Sorry just on quick - not enough time for personals for everyone. But hope you are all fine and dandy.

Pegs -







sorry to hear about your news! Maybe another fresh cycle would up your chances? Take some time out and when you are strong enough maybe another fresh cycle?

Twinkle - Hoping and praying for some good news for you.  Hope you are okay and the days are not dragging. Hope you get some news soon. Maybe the bleed was some left over from last month. My friend had AF cramps and some blood and she was pregnant. Her daughter is almost 2. Even more wierd she never got a positive test til she was weeks late...

A
xxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
So sorry to hear your news Pegs.  Take care of yourself

Had another blood test this morning but won't get the result until Monday.  Did another HPT today and it's definitely a fainter line now.  Have accepted it's all over but so angry and sad about eveything.  Just feel like I've been waiting and waiting with such a heavy feeling for the past 7 years.  Can't see a positive end to it all....
xxx


----------



## fionamc

Don't know what to say really - jut    and    that Monday does bring good news.


----------



## Mummy30

awwww twink, im a bit stuck with words too just now. its gutting. if it was me id keep going with the HPTs, id rather know before the blood results.  Can u call GCRM to find out what your hgc levels were? or are you fed up with calling them....  HUGS xx


----------



## Di39

Hi Girls,    

Quick post for Twinkle, I know you didnt have treatment at Aberdeen this time but maybe you could phone them and see if they will do a blood test tomorrow that way you would get the results back tomorrow save you an agonising wait over the weekend, they dont do bloods as routine but I got done a couple of times on my last cycle cause I developed OHSS so they can do them and you normally get results within a few hours even at weekends.  Really hope you do get a positive result.    

Hi to everyone else and hope your all well.    

Diane x


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - I really feel for you right now   ,    that monday brings good news.  PMA

Peg - I hope your doing alright too   

Have a relaxing weekend girls, i'm off down the road this weekend so be back on next week

xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies just umping ob to say sorry pegs that it didnt work for you guys this time sending     

Twinkle - dont know whyat to say other than hope it is good news for you on Monday will be thinking of you and as always      from both L and me xxx

Hi to all others


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Oh Twinkle -    dont know what to say - can just imagine how you  must be feeling like right now.  Lets just hope that Monday catches you by surprise and that it was just the second beanie causing bleeding and that the HCG is rising!!

Starry - Yes midwife heard the hbs she found them so so quick.  Let me know what they say about your urine results interesting to know.

AFM - had my drip today - dont know how many more of these i will have maybe 1 every month until almost the end!  I keep pulling sickies at work once a month hope they dont start thinking something fishy.

Hope you all have a good weekend we not doing much this weekend to Carol and Jacka have a good holiday.

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Started to feel very odd today and thought it was because I stopped progesterone supps two days ago. Started spotting and called antenatal clinic thinking I just needed to start back supps,, After being referred to Rubislaw ward  who then referred me to various clinics inc the fertility and IVF I was referred back to Rubislaw ward. Clearly not very convenient of me to start having probs on a Friday afternoon. Arrived with dh and started to pass dark blood. Scanned by Dr Shetty . Immediately I saw there was no heartbeat. She said it not looking good then did internal scan. Said would expect to see movement of baby at this stage= there was nothing . She measured baby at 10 weeks so died 2 weeks ago .  Feel completely numb - again. Can't do this anymore


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Gwendy I am so so sorry to hear your news.  I never know what to say at a time like this, sometimes there is nothing you can say.  Sending you all our love and thoughts xxx


----------



## mommyof2

Oh Gwendy! Am so sorry to hear your news!!! Sending you hugs and love and thoughts!!! Take care!


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy I am so so so sorry to have read your news!!!! I can't even begin to imagine what you must be going through right now!!! I am sending you one huge virtual hug (((((((((((hug)))))))))))))) life can be so cruel sometimes! You take care of yourself and your hubby thinking of you.

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

so, so sorry Gwendy...can't think of anything to say that would help, but just wanted to send you & DH a huge hug! I can't even begin to imagine what ur going thru just now...

xxxxxx


----------



## tissyblue

Gwendy - I am so sorry to hear your news. After all you have been through to get to this stage. Life is so cruel sometimes, especially it seems to decent, kind people. Thinking of you and your DH.


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry to hear your news Gwendy.      Like everyone else, can't think of anything helpful to say but just want you to know I'm thinking about the 2 of you. So, so cruel and unfair.
x


----------



## fionamc

Gwendy, I cannot believe what has happened after all you have been through to get here.  I am sitting here in shock and so, so sad for you and DH.  Don't know what else to say, sitting here in tears.  I hope you can heal in time.


----------



## tkbearlowey

Gwendy,

so so sorry to hear your news. Am thinking of you at this awful time. You do not deserve this/. Why does this happen to such special people.

  
Trace


----------



## Mummy30

oh gwendy - so so sorry this has happened. Its not fair. Take it easy.. xx


----------



## Gwendy

Thank you all for your kind words and support as they really mean a lot to us .My husband and I have been in tears reading some of them We are still in shock as we don't know what happened. I have to return to Rubislaw ward if bleeding gets heavy this w/e . Its stopped though and only mild cramps . Failing this I have to go in first thing on Monday morning. Dr Shetty said they will give me pills which I assume will bring on contractions. I have done this naturally in the past at home and it has taken over a week to miscarry. Can't face that again as dont think I can cope . Other option would be a D&C. I know its a morbid subject but would appreciate anyones advice +sharing if this is best option . It also seems so brutal.


----------



## Saffa77

Oh gwendy Reading this just makes me only imagine what you must be feeling! It must be torture!! I personally would defn go for a d&c just to get it over with if you know what Mean - really can't believe this is happening! So so so unfair.

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Think your right Sonia. Been out for fresh air and thinking more clearly. Cramping but nothing else. Want it to come on and get it over with but scared too.  Will call Rubislaw tomorrow and ask what procedures involve. Dr Shetty, I have to say was really good and hope you have better experience with her. When she confirmed the bad news I let out what I can only describe as a primal scream. Bit embarrased now as think it came up from my toes . She's obviously seen it all before. As we were leaving building distraught yesterday the first thing I inhaled was the passive smoke of a heavily pregnant woman and her partner. I'm afraid I told her off that she was lucky to be able to keep her baby while smoking . Think I lost the plot so I wasn't a very decent person yesterday


Twinkle -our thoughts are still very much with you. Hang in there  
                                                          Jacq x


----------



## Mummy30

oh gwendy, dont blame you for having a go at that stupid bint... am i allowed to say bint on here?!!  Ive no idea what a d&c is really...... but if it means getting it over with sooner then sounds like the best way, if there is ever a best way.  Please look after yourself, hope DH and U are spending some time together. Thinking of you xx


----------



## starrynight

Oh gwendy am so sorry to hear your sad news am thinking of you and ur dh    xx


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy    sorry another hug!  Sounds like Dr Shetty was really nice and maybe i did just catch her on a bad day.  Makes me feel better though that you find her good etc as will be seeing her next time.  I have heard she is good so must of been a bad day.

Yes I would be so MAD to if i had to see that chick smoking outside and pregnant does my head IN!!! and actually totally think they should never have the IVF/ Rubislaw ward anywhere near the maternity unit never mind the same entrance very wrong that!!! 

Hope the ward can help you tomorrow and you look after yourself and no being to hard on yourself!  I know easier said then done.

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Gwendy I am so so sorry to hear your sad news like the others I am in shock and devastated that this has happened to you - why o why does sh*t things like this happen to good people it is so bl**dy unfair all I can say is take care of yourself, here if you need to rant, rave, cry and sending you hugs is all I can do feel so useless at time like these xx

Hope whatever you decided to do goes pain free and smoothly and you have no more hurt (if thats possible) and yeah I agree with the other re the Maty enterence it has been a BIG bug bear of ours for years and I am proud of you saying something I have always wanted too but would prob end up getting lifted!!

Hi to all other girlies we are off to collect L from garndmas - nice to have a night out but miss him xx


----------



## Lainsy

Gwendy still in shock at your news.  Life is so cruel.  I had a D&C both times when I miscarried, personally I couldn't bear the thought of having to wait for nature to takes it's course so to speak.  It was bad enough when I passed a little bit before I went down for the operation but at least with a D&C it's over and done with.  I so don't blame you for getting on at that girl for smoking - they get pregnant and don't even do all they can to help their babies.  And I totally agree about the fertility clinic / rubislaw being at the maternity entrance - I just found that so cruel to all us girls.   

Had a night out last night with dh at a wedding dance in Aberdeen.  Mum and Dad came through to babysit, it was strange the 2 of us being out without Jamie but we had a great night, didn't get home until 2.30am!  I did miss Jamie though.  He was so good for granny & granda, went to bed at 7.40pm and that was him until 7am this morning


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, came online to see of news from Twinkle and then read the shocking news about you Gwendy, I am just devastated for you and sending you big big   .  Firstly Twinkle I so so so hope that you get good news this week and that your levels are increasing as they should, you so deserve this BFP and we're all right behind you.
Oh Gwendy, what can I say to you petal.  Having had 2 miscarriages, one at 15 weeks after IVF I just know exactly that horrible horrible scan when you see no heartbeat and my heart just goes out to you, it's the most horrible thing ever.  I never had a D&C, was booked into get one for the last baby, even though it's unusual at that late stage but unfortunately I went into labour before I could have it.  I definitely would go down the D&C route if I had an option as it's horrible to go through it naturally, as you know from going through it before.  You and your husband have been through so much already and it's heartbreaking that you're facing this now.  We are all here to listen to you.  I know when I lost the last baby I just wanted to be glued to Mike's side as I felt like he was the only one who truly understood that terrible feeling of loss.  Again I'm so so sorry you're having to go through this. 
Carol
x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Just wanted to nip on to give Gwendy another virtual hug     I don't have any knowledge of what you're going through so can't really offer any advice.  What Carol and Lainsy have just said though makes sense.  I really do feel for you just now.   

Don't blame you for having a go at that girl.  I get so annoyed myself having to walk through all that smoke.  Get annoyed going through the same door and really think they should do something about it.  I'm sure there's a door just on the left before you go up the stairs that could be used.  At least at the clinic in Glasgow it is just a fertility clinic so don't have that problem.

Going back to work tomorrow.  Don't really feel I can justify being off any longer.  My mind's just not on work though as will be waiting my phone call from GCRM.  Just want to know one way or the other.

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Hope you all had a good weekend... All this rain was so annoying this morning got sopping wet doing the weekly grocery shopping!  So glad tomorrow is a holiday too!  Yippee!!  Another short week I love it.

Twinkle - oh no to having to go back to work tomorrow - hope they phone you early tomorrow morning so you dont have to wait the whole day!  Are you still bleeding or has it stopped?  you still on all your meds am i right?

Gwendy - Hope you doing ok   thinking about you.

AFM - Been trying to help DP with cleaning the house and throwing away old stuff etc as we will be moving on the 25th so really only have 2 weekends to get organised oh how i hate moving!  Mrs Coops hows your packing going?

Hi to all else.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - bleeding has stopped.  Had a bit of spotting earlier on today but nothing like it has been.  Yes, have been told to carry on with my steroids.  Took my last clexane tonight.  Feel really jittery today which I'm guessing are the steroids.  Do I remember you saying you felt like that at one point.  Feel like a mixture of nerves/excitement (although I'm not!), jittery and restless.  Hope it's normal!


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle - well that is good that the bleeding has stopped then,  dosen't sound like proper af!  Are you still on the progesterone too im guessing.  Yes I must of been on the steroids for about 2-3 weeks and started feeling like I was high on too much coffee and restless and that took about 2 weeks to calm down a bit but my sleep was really disturbed for the 12 weeks i was on it only when i got off them that i can now sleep through thank goodness.  How you finding your sleep?

Sx


----------



## fionamc

Gwendy, more   

Twinkle - sooo hoping to hear good news from you tomorrow.

Lainsy - glad you had a good night out last night and also that Jamie was a good boy for granny and granda.

Carol - hope you all had a lovely time away for your wedding.  Looking forward to seeing photos on **.

Saffa and Mrs Coops - hope the packing is going ok.

Been doing some painting the last couple of days and had an ok but uninteresting weekend.  Hall has been waiting to be decorated for far too long and Freya slept well today and even Ewan had a sleep (he still has sore ears, poor lad), so we both got a chance to do some painting.


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - so glad it's not just me who feels restless and overdosed on coffee.  I'm awake so many times during the night just now.  Doesn't help that the sun comes streaming through our very cheap and thin curtains so early!  The clinic told me to stop taking my crinone gel but I cheated and have been taking a few extra left over from other cycles.  They only come in boxes of 12.

Wide awake now but need to go to bed.  Back to school tomorrow!


----------



## abdncarol

Gwendy hope today isn't too traumatic, thinking about you x


----------



## starrynight

Gwendy just to let you know am thinking of you today    xx


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle  - any news hon??


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh my brain!!!!!!  Got my blood test results back today and they have doubled.  17.6 on Wednesday and 29.8 on Friday.  They want me to get another blood test later this week and carry on taking my clexane and prednisolone.  In total shock! Had expected it to have gone down.  Still doesn't seem very high to me but what do I know.  Don't have any clexane left so DH is taking a train trip down to Glasgow tomorrow to pick some up.  Will have to go without tonight so hope it doesn't make a difference.

Still really concerned about the bleeding I had.  It was on Wednesday and Thursday and really was quite heavy with cramps. But then my blood was taken on Friday after the heavy bleeding!!! 

Just rambling now................

Sending huge hugs to Gwendy. Have been thinking about you today.  Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle what a rollercoaster ride you have been on let me tell you!!!!!!! your brain must be fryed!  this is good news! 

What did GCRM say about the levels.  Everyones levels can vary so so so much basically over 5 means you pregnant and the fact they have doubled is a good sign the next bloods will be able to tell you for definate.  Sounds like maybe it was the other embie?  Im worried about the fact you not back on Progesterone though?  Just checking Dr Sonia here LOL.  Dont worry about not having clexane for one night you will be fine.  I could spare you one or two but Im on 60mg what strength you on? 


OOOOOOOOOOOOOO im excited for you!!!

Gwendy - hope you ok.....


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - I'm on 40mg clexane so no good. I did actually text you earlier in a mad panic thinking how I could get some!  I'm sure 1 night without it won't make much difference.  Will make sure I take aspirin tonight as a back up!  I asked about progesterone and she said I didn't need any but need to carry on with steroids and clexane.  Not much was said about the levels other than they've doubled which is good.  My brain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saffa77

http://www.fertilinet.com/hcg_%20levels_in_%20pregnancy.htm twinkle a read about HCG levels yours seems fine.

Sorry didnt pick text up phone in car! must go get it.

Pity about my dose being higher but yeah dont stress and yes an aspirin will cover you.

Good man DP driving through to get more tomorrow. Could you not get GRCM to give you a prescription and pick some up from pharmacy? I did that with boots ordered them before then when I got script went to pick them up the next day. Just a thought for next time.

Sx

/links


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - the gcrm told me too that i wont need progesterone if i get a bfp either i found it a bit weird too as from what i gather most people use it until they are 12 weeks are more i wonder why they say we wont need it


----------



## Mummy30

oh twinkle.... wow, so is that a bfp dont want to congrat incase its not if you see what i mean... but if your levels are rising then surely that is great news. I  must say, you sound so so relaxed about everything!


----------



## gmac2304

Twinkle - sounding good! here's hoping ur levels have risen again when u get ur next bloods taken... xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

I'm anything but relaxed! Think I've got a BFP but still not sure!!!  Roll on next blood test.....


----------



## Mummy30

ive never known anything like it!!  STILL KEEPING EVERYTHING CROSSED. Im sure the bleeding was the other embie.  It has to be.  Have you taken any more HPTs??


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle      for next blood test i always thought as long as levels doubled it was ok so am guessing this is a bfp!! When is your nxt blood test? There is a thread on here somewhere about levels am not sure what they should be at this stage as i never got my levels done this time. Have you done anymore tests? That was my only way of checking levels lol as it had moved form the 1-2 to 2-3 ect.

xx


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - your head is bound to be all over the place at the moment but that is sounding _really _positive. Hang on in there, you will know for definite very soon and it is looking good.

How are you doing Gwendy? I really can't imagine how you are feeling. Still thinking of you and DH.


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Twinkle, talk about an emotional rollercoaster!  When are you getting your next blood test?  The bleeding has to be the 2nd embie, got to try and keep positive.  Really, really hope you get your blood test and results soon.  Keeping everything crossed as usual    

Gwendy thinking of you today.  Hope everything went as well as can be expected.


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle it is so sounding good, I soooo hope so for you as you deserve it so much.  I don't know anything about the levels but if they're doubling that has to be a good sign.  Your head really must be all over the shop, keep your chin up and keep up that positive thinking.
Gwendy been thinking about you.
Hiya to everyone else, watching Britains Got Talent and then away for an early night as the weekend away was hectic but Eva was as good as gold, even the fireworks didn't scare her.  
xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies,

2 more days for me of the 2ww but dont hold out much hope with the way my body is acting

Will   

Trace
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Just back from a weekend down the road, to read about Gwendy's awful news    I'm so sorry to hear   I hope you and your DH are comforting each other.

Twinkle - HCG levels sound good    

   for Trace

xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Jacka - how was the weekend away?  How you feeling?  When is your next scan?

Hi to all else, cant believe the weather today after a glorious day yesterday so happy we had the day off.  How is everyone else had good weekends?

Twinkle - has DH managed to get more clexane then?  when you thinking of going for your next blood test?

Trace - hope you feeling more positive today!     

Hi to all else.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

DH took a train journey down to Glasgow and has picked up more clexane and steroids so all good there. Phoned Aberdeen clinic about getting another HCG blood test so am going on Friday at 10am and they say I'll get the results the same day.  

Just had an email from our line manager senior management who needs to officially speak to me about my absences.  It should be my principal teacher who does it but he hasn't been trained yet.  Don't mind speaking to him as he knows everything that's been going.  He'll be in during the talk but really don't feel comfortable telling senoir managemet what's been going on.  He's quite new and I'm not really sure if I trust him yet.  Can be done without this just now.

Sending lots of positive vibes to Trace and lots of hugs to Gwendy
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

What is the deal with this weather no much wonder me and the wee man cant shrug off this cold   

Trace good luck   

Twinke - that is sounding positive when I got my HGC blood test after my bleed my levels had risen and then on 2nd blood test had risen again so keeping everything crossed for you    hope everything at you work goes ok    know how it feels 

Gwendy still thinkng of you xx

Hugs to all other ladies

Bloo x


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle - can u not say its personal. Surely you dont have to give him a reason as such.    From what you have said im sure you work a lot harder than some at that school.  Dont let it stress you though.


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - Weekend away was good, was at a friends wedding on Sunday so that was nice.  Very tired though we ended up going back to our room about 9pm lol.  Still feeling sick as well so that doesn't help.  I bought those wrist bands and I thought that they were working however their magic powers seem to be wearing off now!!!    Scan is on Thursday and i'm feeling very nervous...there has been a few ppl on my other thread with bad news and also poor Gwendy on here...it just makes you worry even more.   How's things with you 18 weeks I can't believe it, it's just flew in well for you it's probably draggin lol 

Twinkle - I hope your offical talk goes ok, hopefully the Senior Management person will be sympathetic   .  

Hope everyone else is well?

Roll on the weekend again   
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Jacka - yeah i know what you mean!  there has been a bit of bad news lately on here and some of my other threads and it definately makes you worry  - i still worry lots dont you worry and yes the 18 weeks has gone slowly LOL- but am sure you will be finexx  Good luck for Thursday in a way bet you cant wait.

Twinkle - I totally agree with Mummy - tell them its personal and even say like 'im sure you know what I am talking about' so the one understands and leave it at that you dont have to explain nothing!! and yes bet you work way harder then others!  I would mention that too !! LOL - good on the clexane batch! where there is a will there is a way.  LOL.

Roll on 5pm. 

Ive been getting such bad hip pains especially at night think I need to go back to doing some exercise body is craving it - think I will start aqua aerobics tomorrow.

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia don't think my body has ever ever craved exercise....hence why you're lovely and slim and I'm not!


----------



## Gwendy

Hiya
just thought I would let you all know where we are at. Attended Rubislaw Ward yesterday morning. Had further scans which confirmed what we knew already. Baby looked very peaceful . Midwife and doctor were very sensitive and offered us 2 wee scan photos which we find comforting. 
They discussed our 4 options as to how we proceed. Only hitch for us was that we wanted baby's remains for burial which they said was not legal to release remains to me. This morning I called Miscarriage Assoc. and S.A.N.D.S who were both unanimous in their opinion that it was my baby and had rights to its remains.
After lots of calls between ward and the above assoc we managed albeit with some debate to try and find some solution. We can now have our baby buried at the baby cemetery at Hazelhead with hospital chaplain and our friend and priest Fr Chris to do wee blessing .Undertakers will do everything for us free of charge inc provide tiny coffin that we can put in little personals. It will rest in a baby room full of toys where it will rest overnight. It is within short walkng distance of our home and we were told we can go round and sit as long as we want.
I started medical tx today and anticipate it will be over on Thursday.


My hubby and I want to thank you all for your kind words You have no idea the strength we have drawn from them.


On a lighter note - Twinkle your no.s are doubling hun and thats great. I hope you get results soon when you can finally sigh a relief and start to enjoy your BFP  
Jacka - don't worry -not long to Thurs and you will be just fine  
Trace - and bubbilicious  - fingers crossed   
Everyone else = thanx girls  


Jacq  x x


----------



## fionamc

Jacq - I am in awe of the strength that you and DH have and I pray that the two of you are able to hold your baby in your arms one day.  I am sure the next few days are going to be extremely difficult and emotional for you but it sounds as though you have a very strong relationship and will be a great support to each other.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Bloofuss

Gwendy your post bringing a tear to my eye all I can say is you and DP are very brave I hope all goes smoothly for you both and I am sending the biggest hugs to get you through the next few days/weeks etc        always here for you - I have been fortunate never to have experince such a loss but have suffered loss and know HOW precious life is and how lucky I am having L even tho he sneezed Mince all over me tonight      take care thinking of you xxx

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Gwendy. You are so brave    It must be such a difficult thing to have to go through and really my thoughts are with the two of you.
Take care
Susan
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Gwendy - oh honey, im so glad you decided to call others regarding your baby. How dare aberdeen say that you cant have them.  praying for you. x


----------



## tissyblue

Gwendy - sending you lots of   We are all here for you and your DH.


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy -


----------



## Lainsy

Gwendy sitting here in floods of tears reading your post.  My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## mommyof2

Gwendy,   Thinking of you and your dh at this difficult time!! Take care!


May


----------



## abdncarol

OH Gwendy sitting here reading in tears, you are both so brave and I admire you both very much for fighting for what you want for your little baby and laying him or her to rest.  You will have somewhere to go to be with your little one which I hope gives you and your husband some comfort.  This week will be the hardest of your life and I am thinking about you both so much, I'm going to say a little prayer for your baby, just as I did for  mine.  Sending you the biggest   
Carol
xx


----------



## peglet

I've come on the board for the first time since Friday and I am completely lost for words....

Gwendy, I am so so sorry for your loss, and I offer my sincere condolonces.

I've tried typing something for the past 5 mintues, and keep deleting, as to be honest, my words just don't seem enough...... 

Thinking of you during this difficult time....

Pegs x


----------



## peglet

Twinkle  - now lurking for you - sounding good though.... good luck 
Pegs x


----------



## jackabean72

This is just going to be a me post so sorry -

Scan went gr8    Baby was wriggling and doing full body jumps all over the place!!!  Measuring 2 days bigger so now my due date is 11th Dec   

Sooooo happy and excited!!!!

xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Jack delighted to hear your news, that is just fantastic and you must be on cloud 9.        
xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning all

Jacka - Yippee Yippee Yay yay!  its such a relief hey when you see them, so much going on in there yet you cant feel anything!  LOL - So happy for you.

I thought your scan was tomorrow but hey ho it was today.

Hope all else are well, Twinkle how you?  any more bleeding?  You are getting a trophy for being the most patient person I have EVER known!! always hanging on waiting waiting waiting it must be doing your head in.  Only 1 more day tomorrow and Friday you will know the results!! Yippee.

Gwendy - Hope you are doing okx

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Congrats jack the 12 wk scan is great eh Its feels great to get past 12wks.

Gwendy still thinking of you and dh.  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all enjoying the sun i stupidly got burnt yesterday didnt think it was that hot.

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Jacka congrats on your scan - loved you ** photos.  So nice to have good news after all the sad news with Gwendy.

Gwendy thinking of you   

Twinkle, got everything crossed for Friday - am sure everything will be fine that the bleeding was the 2nd embie and we WILL see you on Sunday    

Isn't this weather great?!!


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Jacka.  You must be over the moon!

No more bleeding here, morning ritual of peeing on sticks still coming up positive (very quickly!), a few light-headed moments today so all looking good.  A few niggles this morning which I'm hoping are good signs.  

Accidentally told one of the senoir management yesterday about what's happening.  We're really close even though she's moved up to one of them!  One of the good guys! She knows all about our IVF and is so desperate for this to work for us.  Actually went to ask her advice about how much I can trust my line manager for when I have my absence councelling!  She says don't trust him at all so will just skirt round the issue without going into too many details.  Anyway, ended up with her in happy tears, me in happy tears, lots of hugging and 2 6th years knocking at her door looking at us like we were from another planet.

Surprisingly good day today.  Been really busy teaching but for some reason they've all been working hard and behaving.  Very strange!!!
x


----------



## Saffa77

ooooooooo Twinkle sounding very very very good!!! if its coming up positive quickly and no bleeding seriously must of been that second embie coming away!  Oh Susan so happy for you and that light headness etc sounds all good!  and yes sounds like you having a brilliant day and tomorrow will be an even better day!!!! Oh Susan oh Susan I am so excited!

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

PS Twinkle do you know when tomorrow you get your result??  (keep thinking tomorrow is Thursday!!)

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

OMG i didnt realise it was friday tomorrow either sons!!  

Twinkle - so glad that the tests are still positives.....


----------



## twinkle123

I'm going to Aberdeen clinic for 10am and they say as long as it's done before 11am then, I'll get them in the afternoon.


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Twinkle,

Glad everything is sounding so encouraging.  I  enjoy reading your posts as I am a teacher too and know how difficult it is to keep your mind on the job sometimes.  I am desperatly hoping my IVF treatment in aberdeen is going to be during the summer holidays as the thought of trying to go through it as well as work is quite daunting.  

Keeping everything crossed that the news continues to be good!

Bethliz


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle I am all excited reading your post - can't wait for tomorrow to hear your results !


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie as cooking tea but it's looking soooo good Twinkle and I'm just so delighted for you, good luck with your results tomorrow xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Yoo hoo! News flash: pee stick is now reading 2-3 weeks pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abdncarol

Fan.....bloomin.......tastic xxxxxx


----------



## gmac2304

Twinkle - there are no words to let u know how happy, happy, happy i am for you...surely tomorrows test is just a formality now - you ARE pregnant! :-D WOO HOO... xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Think we're all doing a wee dance here Twinkle as all just soooo chuffed for you xx


----------



## Mummy30

OMG OMG OMG twinkle....... arrrrgggghhhhhhhh, i just let out a little scream and now getting funny looks from DP.  how friggin amazing.....


----------



## Saffa77

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY so so so so chuffed for you!!!! will definately be seeing you on Sunday!!!! hahahahhahahaa YEEEEEEEEEEEAHHH!

You must be on cloud 9 yes exactly tomorrows test is just going to confirm your BFP!!!! OFFICIALLY.    and the aberdeen clinic are now going to see that after 5 times with them and only once with another clinic you got it!! oh SUSAN !

Sx


----------



## tkbearlowey

what fabbbbbbbbbbbb news, makes it all so a better place when flick on to ff and get fabbbb news


oh sooooooooooo happy for you


Trace
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - you (not forgetting DH) did it!!!! Yay!!!! So pleased for you!


Great news.
T


----------



## mommyof2

WOOO HOOOO!!! YIPPPEEEEEE TWINKLE!!!! Soooo BALLISTICALLY HAPPY for you and DH!!!!!


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle OMG that is just fantastic - I have tears in my eyes and it's tears of joy this time so so so happy for you.  SEE YOU SUNDAY!!!


----------



## fionamc

What brilliant news Twinkle - as Mrs Coops said, it sounds like tomorrow is just a formality!  The kids at school were probably no better than normal   , just that you are bound to be on    - after all this time that is sooo justified!  Tears in my eyes again, but for a good reason this time.  

So pleased your scan was great Jacka, and so jealous of somebody doing your ironing for you!

Starry - hope your sunburn isn't too sore.  I am pretty sure you burn more easily when you are pregnant.  Must be due to hormones or something.

Bethliz - welcome to the chit chat board.  Hope you manage to get your treatment over the summer holidays.

Carol - hope you had a lovely time with your friends today and thanks again for the invitation.

Gwendy         

  to everyone else!

Have had a good day here.  Playgroup in the morning, a play in the park with friends after playgroup and a funraising meeting for playgroup tonight.  Thought Ewan had the speech and language therapist coming to the house this afternoon at 3pm but when she didn't turn up, I phoned to check and it is tomorrow at 3pm   .

Tomorrow Ewan has playgroup and Freya has Toddlers and then we have Toddler lunch in the local cafe afterwards (once a month).  £2 for adult and kid/s go free, so really good value (and another chance for a blether).  Speech therapy in the afternoon and granny coming to visit.  Then Toddler outing to Hoodles on Saturday morning (cakes, here we come!) and the nearly new baby sale in Ellon in the afternoon.  What a social whirl!  Oh, and how could I forget the ice cream at Mackie's farm on Sunday!


----------



## jackabean72

FAB NEWS Twinkle!!!   

Congrads xxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies,

not so great start to my weekend BFN.

It was no surprise, but still hurts like hell. On a positive note its only 14 more days for next IUI, and have IVF app on 1st July.
DH very good though, so will have a chilled weekend hopefully and try and make sense of things !!

Love Trace
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Sorry to hear yoru news Trace, sending big hugs xx


----------



## Bloofuss

At work so just a quick YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE to Twinkle that is ACe so so sos chuffed for you - will do a dance later as might get funny looks here (o: (also re Ocuupation health I got sent there and if you explain your situation to them they are fab - good luck - home life is more important - esp now its FAMILy life)       

Trace


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Oh no clouds are back...! hope the weekend dosent consist of too much rain.  

Trace - so sorry but on the bright side you have another go so soon and you have your IVF appointment in July which is a bonus.  I hear of lots of ladies who do IUI lots of times and then to IVF and it works.  Have heard IVF has a much bigger success rate.  

Twinkle - Hurry up now!  LOL I wanna hear those levels RISING!  Oh YEAH.

Hi to all else hows it all going?

I have managed to stay away from Mr doppler for 3 days LOL but no doubt am needing to use it tonight!  Have had DP hide it from me ( i asked him too) as was using it almost everyday and felt guilty using it so much.  It has been money well spent I tell ya! Anyways see majority of yous on Sunday am going to look at the menu know to decide what im having   

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Still can't relax!  My bloods came back as 131 today.  They were 29.8 last Friday so should they not be a lot higher by now? I thought they were supposed to double every 48 hours and mine haven't!  Been googling (yeah, yeah, yeah, I know I shouldn't!) and some HCG levels by this stage are in to the thousands.
x


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - what did the clinic say did they say it was good


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle - oh stop it now when does the rollercoaster stop!! aaargh.... mmmmmmm dont know about exact levels but know some ladies have started off with low and didnt double in 48 hours and then all of a sudden it just got higher!  Yeah what did teh clinic say about the levels what is the next step?

Sx


----------



## fionamc

So pants you still can't relax!  Can't advise as I don't know.  As the others have asked, what did the clinic in Aberdeen and/or Glasgow say?  Have they suggested a further blood test or are they going to book you in for a scan at 7 weeks or so?  How many weeks are you now?


----------



## starrynight

Aww twinkle did the clinic say what to do now? Have you got to get your levels checked again? As sonia has said people start off with low levels then everything is ok. The same thing you are going thro happend to me but my outcome wasnt very good (am just being honest as i understand how your feeling ect with the not knowing) am     everything with be ok and your embie could have been a late implanter 2 can you not get your hcg done in another 48hrs? That will give you a better idea if your levels will double. And the good thing is that you aint bleeding either      when it happend to me i did start to bleed. Please don't hate me for being honest girls i would rather twinkle new my situation 2 as i dont want to pretend i know nothing about it.

xx


----------



## starrynight

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115965.0

This is the link where people post there hcg it might give you and idea there is ladies thats started of with lower hcg and went on to have a baby. There is ladies with higher hcg but you will see some that started of lower and went on to have there baby and that will be you. Am not sure how any days past ec or transfer you are to look properly.

Thanks nicky i just didnt want to pretend i didnt have a clue.xx


----------



## twinkle123

Can't take much more of this!  DH spoke to the clinic when they phoned with the results so am getting most of this second hand.  Got to go back for another blood test on Monday as she says it could either be a slow starter or ectopic.  Hoping it's the 1st.....


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Twinkle honey you don't need all this stress, please please be the first, we're all here for you xx


----------



## starrynight

Susan just a thought you said you had a bleed last wk am not sure how late an embie can take to implant but i thought when it started to plant it would produce hcg so could it be that it did implant later and thats why the hcg was lower on test date am      thats what it is and then that would make your hcg about right for now. Was it abdn clinic or the glasgow one that you spoke to? I hope the wknd goes past really quick for you.

x


----------



## leighf72

Hi all,

Day 21 bloods today showed no ovulation on 2nd cycle of clomid (100mg). Back for more bloods on Day 28 but not hopeful. 150mg next month I think. Anyone else out there who didn't have any luck with clomid?
Leigh xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi leigh i had some months on clomid when i didnt ovulate by day 21 but by day 28 it showed ovulation and also i never ovulated every month either thats when the clinic upped my dose too as i kinda had a cycle of ovulate one month but not the next not sure why tho. Am sure you will ovulate or you might just need a higher dose.

x


----------



## mommyof2

Twinkle, this link is for you. I was just looking it up since you mentioned your levels.... how many dpt it is for you now?
http://www.bobrow.net/kimberly/birth/hcglevels.html

And Leigh, I never ovulated on clomid! Did a total of 6/8 rounds i think....never once did my levels rise!

-May-


----------



## starrynight

Am goin to try some personals   

Sonia when is you next scan? i just noticed you are 18+4 ( i think) Also never got my results back am not sure if the hospital sent sample away. Have you found another place to rent?

Nicky ya on having s for 6 months!! Bet the time has flown by for use.

Fiona what a busy few days you have    how do you have the energy lol

Tissy love you new pic.

mommy2 looked like your little girl had a fab time for her bday. 

Lainsy hows little jamie doing? Enjoy your bday this wknd.

Carol hope little eva is a bit better now.

Mummy30 how u doing? Looking forward to the football starting lol

Trace sorry it was a bfn   

Mrscoops you almost ready to move? I hate packing but love unpacking at new place lol.

Peg hope your ok.

Twinkle     

Gwendy still thinking of you   

Sorry to everyone i have missed but can only read back so much and always need a reminder of names lol

xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hello,

I'm new to the site but like others have been lurking for a while.  I've used the quick reply so hope that its worked !

Hubby and I have had all the tests and have unexplained infertility, we were gonna go on the waiting list for IVF but i totally freaked out and we decided to wait a year.  Thing were gonna try naturally again after Crimbo.

This site is a really good support networks and all you ladies are absolutely wonderful 

Well today i've mostly snoozed, have been so sleepy today, been nice to do nowt tho.  Must be more productive tomorrow.

I hope everyone is well, I'm a bit new to do personals yet but once I get to know you all I'll be more talkative.

Take Care
Flo xx


----------



## abdncarol

Big warm welcome Flo.  I've made some lovely friends on this site and we even get together once a month - in saying that I've only made it once so far but will definitely try to meet up more in the future.  I wouldn't have got through my IVF treatment and pregnancy without these girls listening to me and we're all here for one another through the good times and the bad.  Welcome and enjoy the rest of your weekend 
Carol
xx


----------



## gmac2304

hi Flo  u not out getting sloshed tonight?  xx


----------



## gmac2304

and what am i a legend for Roxy?  xx


----------



## Lainsy

Just thought I'd pop on to say    to everyone.  Hope you are all having a great weekend!  Looking forward to tomorrow - yum yum   

Hiya to Flip Flop Flo - love the name!

Susan - how are you doing?

Spent a lovely day today with dh and Jamie.  Went to Aden Country Park and went for a lovely walk round the park and spent most of the day there - met up with a friend from work who was staying there.  Jamie must have enjoyed all the fresh air - he has slept most of the day and went to sleep at 7pm absolutely shattered   

Anyway this site is playing silly buggers - all the smilies and half this page have disappeared so I better not type anymore in case it's a load of rubbish!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Morning.  Just wanted to welcome Flo and say hi.

Pee stick is now saying 1-2 weeks pregnant.  Was reading 2-3 weeks pregnant a few days ago so know it's over.  Sorry won't make lunch today
xxx


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle


----------



## angelina1976

Oh no

Susan, Really




























it's not what you think.  

I am confused. Stop testing cos it will only confuse you. You must be spending a fortune on tests but I can understand why.

Hi ya to everyone else.

A xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Susan what a bl==dy nightmare for you, you don't deserve this in the slightest and it's just so unfair that you're having to go through it.  I hope you get some answers re your blood tests tomorrow and I'm thinking about you         
xxx


----------



## leighf72

Hi all,

Quick question - I'm never given my progesterone levels from the clinic for my cd21 bloods but decided to ask this month. Clinic asked why I wanted to know which I thoght was a bit weird....... I didn't ovulate, but I'd still like to know what they were so I know what's going on. My GP used to give me my results without having to ask.
Also, I only had a day12 scan on the first cycle of clomid - is that normal?
Leigh x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Hope you all had a nice lunch sorry we didn't make it - L wouldn't have been much company anyway he slept from 11am till 2pm and mummy had a snooze too - just this stinky cold and 2 new teeth cut ( L not me lol)

Twinkle       

Thanks for the offers ladies of a lift much appreciated hopefully make the next one as missed not see you all xx


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle - I remember reading that the clearblue digital conception can fluctuate up and down, especially when using them regularly, so hopefully your blood results will come back with better news.  My advice would be to stop using the tests, you just never know.


----------



## Saffa77

twinkle -    sorry that you have to go through all this!! dont know what to say just hope that the results show otherwise tomorrow - really must be doing your head in!!! not fair.

Sorry to have missed you ladies at lunch today hopefully can meet up next time on the 4th!

I am so full feels like I am about to pop really enjoyed my lunch though!! YUM cant even face the thought of dinner, am just going to make a fruit salad and have that.

Welcome to flip flop flo!

Leigh sorry cant help with the clomid query.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  Don't think I've welcomed Leigh.  Sorry! My head's been a bit all over the place recently!  I can't remember much about blood tests when I was on clomid.  Seems to long ago now but I don't remember them ever giving me any results.  Not much help, sorry.

Not much to say today.  Nothing positive anyway.  Went to tesco today but other than that, have been moping around generally in tears or biting poor DH's head off!  Going for another blood test in the morning and then up to work with a cheery face on like there's no problem.  If only people knew!  Still got my absence councelling to look forward to where I have to justify why I've been off so much to senior management who I don't trust.

Hope you all had a lovely lunch.  Missed you today xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Not good here.  My HCG blood levels have gone back down from 131 to 102.  It's all over again


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Twinkle I just don't know what to say to you as it just seems so unfair that you're going through this.  Does this mean you've lost your baby, that you were pregnant?  I'm sorry as don't want to say the wrong thing as don't want to upset you further.  My heart is just breaking for you petal and I know that you will be feeling the lowest, I hope you're at home and not at school as you need to be taking so much care of yourself and be with your husband, both of you need lots of TLC.  What a shi**y rollercoaster ride you've been on and I just wish I had a magic wand to make it all better for you.  Aw feel so sad for you and sending you the biggest hugs ever. xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yes, I was pregnant but wasn't to be.  Haven't spoken to GCRM yet.  Hazel at Aberdeen wanted to let me know first to prepare me.  She says either to start to bleed soon or it could still be ectopic.  At work but not being very productive!


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle......................... ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG!)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) cant believe you have to go through all this!!!! so unfair!!!!! just dont know what to say!  Really am thinking of you and please do not give up hope!  One good thing is at least you have come further then before if that makes you feel any better    Really had wished this was your turn.

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Aww twinkle am so sorry    i totally undertsand how you are feeling i have been there before they werent sure if it was ectopic or not so i had to keep goin back till my levels dropped below 5 and they did but i did start bleeding b4 then . I really think you should have some time off your wrk just now you will really need as it has been a stressfull few wks for you and dh maby see if docs will give you a sick line.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Ohhhh Twinkle i'm so sorry    I don't even know what to say.  It does seem so unfair that you have gone through all this.  I agree with Starry get a sickline and take some time off to get yourself and thoughts together xxx  

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle so so sorry to hear this - so unfair, why you?  Thinking of you   xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Twinkle can' say anymore that what has already been sen d- devastated for you - you don't deserve it sending mega hugs     take some time to yourself with DP - take care Bloo xxx


----------



## angelina1976

Twinkle -  Why is life so bloomin unfair.  I am sorry you are going through this.  I am at the end of an email if you need to ask anything.  This time last year I was just coping and not much more than that.  I do not want to say the wrong thing either as don't want to upset you further.      You will need time off work. I needed a lot more than I took off and stuff your work... You have to take time out for you and your DH.      Just so you know I still tested positive up to four weeks after my stay in Rubislaw Ward which was medical management.  Don't test because that was the worst thing I could have done.      Hi to everyone else - hope you had a lovely girls lunch at the weekend.    Huge hugs!    A  xxxx


----------



## Gwendy

Oh Twinkle,
my heart goes out to you right now. It is the worst feeling in the world. You will be feeling all sorts of emotions just now trying to make sense of it all. You will need time to grieve and heal. Take encouragement that you did get further this time - I know it's hard - but this is confirmation to me that you can and will conceive again. Take good care of yourself. Love to you and your DH.


Just a short note to say I delivered our baby at 13 wks last Wednesday at Rubislaw ward. We had a lovely wee burial service this morning. Baby was laid to rest in a tiny little white casket filled with a teddy, and a photo and letter from mummy and daddy.We are glad we were able to do this for our wee one. Time is the only real healer tho we take comfort knowing our baby is now a wee angel.,


Twinkle -


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Gwendy - my eyes are welling up reading your post.  You are so brave to go through this and I'm sure in time, you will be glad you gave your wee one the burial service you wanted.

Just back from my GP getting my last box of steroids to start weaning off them tomorrow.  I've to stop my clexane now and go for another blood test on Friday to check my levels are dropping right down.  Then I suppose I just wait to miscarry? Hope it happens sooner rather than later.  Can't bear all this waiting around.  Also glad that GCRM insist on so many blood tests. Wouldn't have liked to have got to my 7 week scan thinking everything was okay. 

Decided not to take any more time off work just now.  Suppose I find it easier having something else to think about.  Also no more pee sticks for me.  Need to find another obsession to occupy my time until we try all over again.  Won't give up!!!

Thanks for all your lovely words today.  Means a lot


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Gwendy - love got to agree with twinkle - I felt a shiver down my spine when I read your post and yes you are a very brave girl to go through all this and glad you feel better for doing all this for your wee one!  So sad.    hugs and do keep in touch you know where we are!

Twinkle -    you right in say that you lucky to have had all these blood tests instead of getting to the 7week scan .  That is why most clinics like to do blood tests to get the correct levels.  Take carex and dont be so hard on yourself and see you right dont give up cos it will happen!!  how many frosties have you got?

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

hi everyone

sorry, been away since saturday. Got all upset about something irrelevant so headed down to my dads in livingston. Had a nice wee break.  

Cant believe it twinkle.  Just cant believe it. Dont have the right words to say to you, except that we are all here for you. 
Gwendy - same goes for you.
We all need cheering up i think xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

I've had a right sh*t day - nighbour flooded our living room just exhausted as L teething so is grumpy and trying to deal with all the mess (hoping roof dosent fall in) - but putting it all into perspective ladies I know how lucky I am and sending you the bigesst HUG as you Gwendy and Twinkle as so so brave and my mishaps are just pebbles in the ocean.

Always here for you       

Bloo x


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle and Gwendy - such difficult days (and much more) for you both just now.     that you both succeed with your dream one day very soon.  Take care of yourselves and your DH's.


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle and Gwendy, there aren't words that even cover that horrible feeling of loss you both are going through, thinking of you both and your husbands too.  Gwendy what a brave lady you are, I wish I had our baby when I lost our last one at 15 weeks but unfortunately he went down the toilet when my waters broke and I didn't know, would have been some comfort if we had somewhere to go.  We planted a tree though for each baby we lost and think of them both whenever we look at them (and lots of other times too of course).  Twinkle if you have to go to Hazelhead Ward then I always found them fantastic, so understanding and kind and I hope it's the same for you too.  You CAN get pregnant Twinkle and therefore you can have a baby, it will happen for you and Gwendy but right now you both have to grieve, sending the biggest hugs to you both. xx


----------



## peglet

Just wanted to come on to offer my support to both Gwendy and Twinkle...

Gwendy, you sound a very strong lady.  I know that at the moment it must be extremely tough for you.  May your wee angel always watch over you.

Twinkle, don't know what to say, your unfortunate path is a reminder of my first IVF.  I think for me, the worst was not knowing exactly what was going on.  But as Carol has said, this proves to you that you can get pregnant, try and take comfort it this.  

Thinking of you, your DH's and your angels....

Pegs


----------



## fionamc

Gwendy and Twinkle - still thinking of you both      

Carol   .  Did not realise what happened with your baby boy.  You have the trees but I can understand you would have liked somewhere to go.

Starry - how are you?  When is your next measurement to check bump is growing?  Meant to say too, that I think it was brave and kind of you to post about your experience rather than pretending you knew nothing about it.

Hi to everyone else.  Freya had a long lie today so is on the go and needing my attention.  She often sleeps when Ewan is at playgroup, so it means we can get some quality time with just the two of us.


----------



## twinkle123

Yes, Starry - also meant to say thanks for your honest post about your experience.  Did appreciate it but don't think I said. x


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle are you taking some time out of work? xx


----------



## twinkle123

No I'm at work.  Sit and think too much if I'm at home.  Don't have any classes today as we've changed timetable but don't have 1st years yet so got an easy day of it.
x


----------



## abdncarol

I understand re thinking too much, oh petal just wish this hadn't happened to you xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hi guys

I don't know you yet but big hugs to gwendy and twinkle.

Today has been a tiring day. Had a tech call me at 6am coz he didn't have his passport for checkin.
So am off to bed, nyt everyone 

Flo


----------



## Jo_Newbie

I just wanted to quickly come on say how sorry I am for Gwendy and Twinkle.  I have suffered loss and know its very difficult.  The only advice I can offer is to allow yourself to grieve.  I didn't, thought I was OK and then had a meltdown a few months after.  I now am lucky enough to have a beautiful daughter who is 6 months old.  Don't give up hope, these ivf babies are hard to come by physically and emotionally, but oh so precious when you finally get there.  And I'm sure you both will x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Sorry havent been on much but want to send a hug to both Gwendy and Twinkle, so sorry for both your loss, hang in there and dont give up hope!!

xx


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls! just a quick one from me to send huge hugs to Twinkle & Gwendy...
have been meaning to come on & post for days, but everything i have to say seems very inadequate...  what can i say, apart from how gutted i am for you both! you are both in my thoughts just now... Gillian xxxxxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls 

sending out loads of huggs to Gwendy and Twinkle...thinking of you both xxx

Another who hasn't been around been a mad few months fro me between my crohns flaring, getting tonsillitis on my non existant tonsils and going on holiday!!  I got back on Monday morning....was just what i needed!!  I had an excellent time with my family but it was far too hot!!  48°C most days...eeeek!!

Good news i started down regging last night.... for ET hopfully on Friday 16th July...  BUT its a bit in the air at the moment as i got my period on holiday after being on pill for 3 months straight!!  Hamilton says because i was on the penicillian for my tonsillitis, it cancelled out the pill...uuurrrrgh!!  I hope all will be ok when i get my blood test on 28th June!!

I've just sent off a letter to KLM - Schipol Airport as i had the most awful experience with the body scanner!!  Am still raging about it...  most of the gates have the scanner now...so i knew my stoma bag would show up...  the twit of a woman who checked over me didn't take me into a room but instead pulled up my top and started pulling at my jeans...showing my scar from surgery and and my stoma bag!!  Infront of a few 100 people!! She demanded to know what the bag was...erm hello  Told her what it was...she still didn't understand...i'm fecking raging about it!!  Just aswell i can deal with having a stoma and don't give a hoot what people think of it but the woman was bang out of order!!  My mum thinks i should got to the press about it!!  LOL

Thats all fro now... sending loads of love to you all xxxx


----------



## gmac2304

Gems - thats shocking treatment! DEFINITELY make a complaint & take it as far as necessary...some people need taking down a peg or 2! xx


----------



## Saffa77

Gems - Glad you starting downregging and you enjoyed your holiday!

Yes you right I would definately complain about that women!!!!! She is out of order and they should train the staff better then so they know what they dealing with!!! I dread those new scanners you must of felt like a right tool!  I would be raging!!

How is all else today - happy the sun was making a tiny bit of an apperance but not for too long i see, hear this weekend is going to be better weather.

I was due for my next scan next week and got a letter in the post saying there is no clinic next week so now going the week after! aaargh annoying!  once again not impressed with their service LOL.  Last time they lost all my own personal scans I have from the beginning and a week later phoned me to tell me they found them in someone elses file HELLO?!  
anyways my problems are small compared to what others are going through right now so please excuse my rant!  

Bev - glad you enjoyed your break at your dads! 

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Gems - can't believe how you were treated.  I would definitely make a complaint!  Great news that you're down-regging again.  Won't be long now.

Sonia - no good about your scan.  Don't understand how there just can't be a clinic next week.  Should it not be open every day? 

So fed up here at work.  Got to stay until at least 9pm for our Young Musician of the Year competition.  Feeling all teary today, especially after my boss told me that he's got to go for a meeting with his line manager to discuss any issues with me and my absences.  My boss knows what's been going on and is supportive but don't like the idea of them talking about me. 

Back to the clinic on Friday for another HCG blood test just to rub in the fact that I'm no longer pregnant.  Don't know if I should be expecting to bleed sometime soon or if it's just disappeared.  Hate all of this!!!!
x


----------



## Gwendy

Gems - hello there , glad you had a lovely break tho incident at the airport must have been very upsetting. People are so ignorant and insensitive. I must give you a laugh. I collapsed, as it happened on Mon morning to be found by my husband in the bathroom with blood everywhere on the floor. Always looks worse when you been on Heparin. Anyway I broke my nose and am now sporting two black eyes. I attended docs today and had blood withdrawn for anaemia as they think this what caused the blackout. I mustered up the courage to go to boots for arnica tablets and cream for bruising.I couldnt find the tablets and asked the 2 assistants nearby. I waffled some thing about it looking worse than it was due to being on heparin . Anyway got to till where one of them was serving by now. Explained I had a fall and she said well we were just saying you dont get that with heparin!!!!!Clearly they had been discussing me, as she added " people do make judgements" and laughed it off. It's just astonishing what people say and do without thinking.
Occupying my time indoors at the moment as don't want to see or scare off any children. Taken to walk my dog (ma boy) after dark. Thats not him in the pic but looked just like him when he was a pup. Can anyone recommend any DVD's  ? DH and I got Time Travellers Wife last night - not the greatest of choices for us both right now  


Jacq


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle - yeah think the doctors are on holidays and there is no backup so they cancelled.  The twin clinic is only on once a week so guess we have to suffer if they cancel one week.  Sorry to hear you feeling teary and that you have to go have another blood test aaaargh hope you will just bleed like normal AF and not have to go in to see doctors if you know what I mean.  Yeah you seriously dont need your bosses making such a big thing about it!!!! aaaargh how annoying I would just tell them look you really stressing me out and Im already stressed out with my personal issues so leave me alone!  they are harping on it now.  

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle - do you have an occupational health dept you can confide in without having to tell management - just sick of interfering people- they seem to be everywhere at the moment  
Thinking of you


----------



## Saffa77

oh gwendy just missed your post!! hope you are ok!  do you know the cause for the fall? and cant believe they were discussing you either!!!!! aaaaaaargh! unbelievable! sorry cant help with the DVDs...

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Sonia - they think it was sudden drop in blood pressure as I had no warning whatsoever. With a faint I have felt funny beforehand. I had been sick but just put it down to nerves with everything going on . Think my mum more upset for me at the time.Will find out monday when results come in. Suspect a course of iron will do the trick.


Sorry you having to wait longer for your scan. I hope the time passes quickly,


Twinkle - think you are so brave being at work but suspect you are not actively being supported by them to take the time you need. . My only worry is that it does all take its toll later. Not long to your summer holidays thank god

J  x


----------



## starrynight

Gwendy and twinkle still thinking of you both lots and hope you are both taken it easy.  

My dp's laptop broke so back to my old one but its crap so aint been on much. I feel bad saying this but only have you ladys to moan at about it as you all know how paranoid i get lol had midwife today and bump still small only measuring 27wks last time at 28wks i was only 25wks but should be measuring 31 now!! So am slightly worried again have a scan in a wk n half to check babys size again.

Hi to everyone i have missed i will come back and do personals but hopefully with a better laptop as this one something is wrong with colour and cant see much of what peeps are writing coz pic is dull. Think i just go n buy a new one and stick it on credit card lol

xx


----------



## fionamc

Gwendy - that all sounds horrible and to end up with a broken nose and black eyes is not good.  Take time to heal in all ways.

Starry - I am sure they would be rescanning beore a week and a half i they were really concerned but it is a worry or you.  Hope it is just because you are petite!

Twinkle - hope your evening has been ok at school.  You too will need time to heal.

Sonia - boo to having to wait another week for your scan.  They cancelled my original 12 week scan with Freya and put it forward a week (I hadn't had one at all due to her being a natural BFP and wasn't sleeping well at all waiting on the scan and I was really upset).  I was sure they were going to turn round and say 'what made you think you were pregnant'.  It seemed so surreal after all our previous history.

Tissy - hope you at least get a decent nights sleep in the hospital and that you don't need another op tomorrow.

Gems - horrendous treatment at the airport!  These people definitely need more training

Welcome to Jo_Newbie, Flip Flop Flo and LeighF if I have already not done so!

Hi to everyone else.

Good day here until 2.30.  Ewan, Freya and I played and read books and then when she had her sleep, Ewan and I did some baking and wrapped his friend's birthday present, wrote card etc for tomorrow.  Then at 2.30, when I was in the kitchen, he hit Freya across the forehead with his tractor because she was trying to grab it.  I am ashamed to admit that I slapped him across the face as I was so angry at him.  I felt so guilty afterwards and was all shaky, headachy and felt physically sick.  He fell asleep in the car when we went out to the post office a wee while later but was still sad when I woke him after an hour.  He eventually cheered up and was as good as gold but I hate the way in which I acted   

Night night.


----------



## tissyblue

evening all


Fiona - Don't beat yourself up about what you did. You reacted to a situation you haven't probably been in before. Kiddos are tough and he knows you love him heaps. Lots of cuddles tomorrow. By the way, folks will think you are psychic! Just realised I didn't copy my post from the other thread I was on so:-


Having a completely surreal day. Had minor op at clinic at lunchtime to remove a cyst from under my armpit. TBH, I thought when I got there they would realise it was too big a job but no, they removed it under local anesthetic. An hour later, I'm back at my desk and realise that my shirt is soaking with blood. Head back to clinic to discover CLOSED for training. FFS!

To cut a long story short, I end up in A&E, then assessed on a surgery ward. Have to stay in overnight for observation but they let me out so I could come home for a change of clothes etc and sort out all the stuff R will need tonight/tomorrow. I've to be back in by 11pm......Part of me thinks "stuff it", I'm not going back. Worst case scenario is that they will op again tomorrow, this time under a general. All because of a wanabee surgeon......


Always thought my first night away from R would be DH and I in a luxury hotel with a spa, not Ward 32!


Sorry no time for personals but   to those he need them and   to Schipol Airport!


(Gwendy - we watched The Boat that Rocked at the w/end on DVD. Easy watching which is probably what you need right now).


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Gwendy, & Twinkle 

Thinking of you both at this very difficult time, I can't begin to imagine what you are both going through, I think you are both so brave and hope you have lots of people around you to take care of you and support you at the moment.

Twinkle - Can't believe anyone at work is giving you a hard time at work at the moment.  I had a similar experience last year.  When I was going through investigation stage in Inverness, no problem, I got as much time off as I needed.  However when I booked my 1st appointment at GCRM my HT refused to give me the day off as it was private and not NHS and told me I had to do it in my own time.  Luckily they were able to rearrange my appointment for the may day holiday, failing that I would have had to waited till summer holidays when I had wanted to start treatment.

Hi everyone else, I am enjoying reading all your posts and it has been really nice to have been invited onto chit chat board.  Had 1st appointment in aberdeen on Monday and am going to be starting down reg on June 21st.  Only 2 weeks to go!!!

Bye for now

Liz


----------



## Mummy30

OMG tissy - hope you had as good a night last night as you could have.  R would have been fine with DH im sure, and staying over night i think is the best thing to get it sorted.... 

oh fiona - please dont worry about what happened with E. I have smacked Ds1 a few times and always feel guilty afterwards, its just something inside that snaps. E knows his mummy loves him and he will soon forget the  incident. You are a great mummy remember that.

gwendy/twinkle - sending hugs as usual.

sorry for lack of personals... ds1 been up since 530am playing his new ds games... arrggghhhhh. A woke heaps of times last night crying... not done that for ages and C is now pulling on the lap top cable driving me domented. Trying to get ds1 to do his homework just now, nightmare.  Mornings used to be so calm in my house. not any more. Hopefully he will get his sports day today if the weather holds....

Gotta go. A is crying for his breakfast. 

Sorry for la


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Tissy - oh no didnt sound too good!!! was wondering what Fiona was on about,......LOL Hope you ok in the ward yesterday?  Poor R had no mommy for 1 night    - Hope its all sorted though.

Fiona - am sure it is ok to do what you did once in a while am sure everyone does it 

mummy30 - hope you get a better sleep tonight.

I am sooooooooooooo bored at work aaargh sometimes wish it would get a bit busier now!  LOL here is me complaining that when I have a lot to do etc!  Have been getting ligament stretching pain and hip pain ouch!  quite a mission to move from side to side now at night in bed and im only halfway!!!! eeeeek, a girl who is on maternity leave here at work her twins are now 9 months and she texted me yesterday to tell me she has heaps of things i can have!  Works out perfectly and I know they good stuff and in good condition so pretty stoked about that, will never buy things now but just want to know what she has exactly.  

Hi to all else.

Im starving!xx

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

Bethliz - sorry hi to you too - wow 2 weeks time   

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

It just gets worse and worse.  Headteacher came to see me this morning and wants to have a meeting with me at 2pm to discuss my appointments and talk about the policy.  Who cares!!! This is more important.  Don't want to cry in front of him but that's just the mood I'm in just now. He's lucky I'm here!


----------



## peglet

Twinkle

FFS.....  

are you getting disciplined, or is this an "informal" chat.

Do you have to be forthcoming with what's going on?  Could you just say you are receiving treatment?  Did you get signed off at all....... are you in a union?

ACAS should be able to advise how you stand with this....

Pretty pants that you have to divulge what is a personal and private matter. And if you do decide to let them know, i'd make it plane and clear that it is strictly private and that you don't expect it to be staff room blether....

On another note... and just to let you know when I had a postive/negative (my first IVF), i bleed perhaps 3 or 4 days after I was told that my HCG was dropping, so about 10 days after the OTD. I had a small clot, and a normal period..... 

You'll be glad when you can turn your back on the school for the summer...

keep your pecker up doll, you're worth more that the sh1t being thrown at you just now.....     

Pegs


----------



## twinkle123

Just back from my informal 'chat' with my headteacher.  He was sympathetic although not sure how much was geniune and how much was for show.  He's been in contact with Aberdeenshire council about how much time off I'm entitled to for appointments and turns out I'm allowed one cycle only!  Suppose I've done well getting 6 cycles off!  Although from now on, any time off for appointments will be unpaid.  Just what I need - we're already thousands in debt because all of this and can't afford to lose any pay.

I'm assuming my next cycle will have to be 3 months away so can't even time it during the summer holidays.  It just gets worse and worse.......


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle -


----------



## peglet

Oh Twinkle......  
How will they determine when your next cycle is, will you have to tell them  This is not nice..... I can understand where they are coming from, but this regimented way is soooooo very wrong.....

...


----------



## Mummy30

oh twinkle.......  i just dont know what to say. No body understands what its like going through ivf and im sure more things need to be done to change that. but what? i dont have the answers, i wish i did.  Its such a personal part of someones life and there are days off required, why cant the world be more sympathetic.  You work a long way from aberdeen too, dont they friggin understand how much work you actually do for them.... arrgghhhhhhh.  Id leave. But i know you cant do that. You are too good for them.  Could you ever be a full time music teacher working self employed from home??  My piano teacher used to make a fortune im sure! (joyce ogilvie do you know her) ... anyway, its not as easy as that is it?? just me being silly!!

Sonia - those babies of yours still kicking nicely i hope!  things are moving so quick for you, i cant believe the clinic is shut!! surely they knew that before booking you in.  Thats why i enjoyed going to peterhead clinic. so much nicer than scabby aberdeen lol. Any more meetings with Dr Shetty?? As you pregnancy goes on you should see her more often.  xx

Carol - love that wee video on **... didnt know you were on BC.. i went on a couple of times but it looks like you have made some very special friendships from there.  

Hope everyone is ok.  xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quicky as so tired need to get myself to my bed.

Twinkle all I can say is how sorry I am for all the crap that you are going thru at the moment with your work - after what you have been/going thru you don't need it - I would contact your Union or Occupation health for some support they were good with me but I was City unsure if they are different as they ladies say its no walk in the park and you need time off I was lucky I guess I had flexi but was still questionned and only told Occ Health what was going on and they were VERY understanding fortunately I moved job and got a fab Senior who was really supportive sending you mega HUGS xx

Fiona You are human!!!  Please dont feel bad L really pushes me to the limits at times and I feel so gyilty for shouting as I know he is only being inquisative etc but it si so tiring and stressful saying "no" most the day!!

Sona - Soz you have to wait for your scan hope babies and you are keeping well.

Gwendy - as always in my thoughts xx 

Gems - SHOCKING the way you were treated you complain girl that is SO bad sending you a cuddle for you ordeal xx

Tissy - Not so good about your experience hope you are okay now and on the mend.

Mummy30 - oh me you have double trouble (o:

Sorry to anyone ive missed "mum brain"  HUGS to all as always

Bloo xx


----------



## fionamc

Tissy, M30, Roxy, Saffa and Bloo - thank you all so much for your kind replies.  It was bang out of order or me to act like that but yeah, something just snapped.  I love E so much and know he knows that as I tell him so much.  Also know that it was just 'normal' toddler behaviour, to hit out when someone was trying to grab his toy from him (which makes my behaviour worse).  We have been quite clingy with each other today (a busy day - playgroup picnic in the morning at Aden - a very cold affair and birthday party at Amazone in Peterhead late afternoon, then quick trip to McD's for food or DH and I to get something to eat as kids got food at the party).

Twinkle - that seems pretty awful that you are meant to only get the time off for one treatment and the rest should be unpaid.  I was lucky to get time off for my treatments.  Saying that, I worked closer to town and usually only needed a couple of hours at a time and a lot of my scans etc seemed to land up at weekends.  Also, I worked for the NHS rather than the council, so maybe that helped?  As others have suggested, do you think your union rep would be able to advise?  It is a shame you can't say 'stuff your job' as obviously you need the income to finance your future treatment.  You certainly don't need this, on top of everything else!

Tissy - hope you didn't have to have another op today and are on the mend!  Unfortunately, no psychic powers here!  I am a terrible lurker on the other thread.

Peglet - how are you feeling after your last cycle?  Are you thinking of having another try?

Bethliz - not long for you to go until you start your next treatment!


Carol - tried to watch the video on ** but my internet connection can be pants at times and was too slow to actually watch it.  Will try tomorrow during the day hopefully when it tends to be quicker.  Saw your photos though and love the ones of the babies all in a row!

Big hello and    to everyone else.


----------



## twinkle123

And still it gets worse......
Just had the head guy from Glasgow on the phone to say my blood levels are starting to rise slowly again so he can now confirm that I've got an ectopic pregnancy.  He's been in contact with Aberdeen so I'm now waiting for the senior registrar to phone to talk about getting me in and treating me with methotrexate.  Not sure how much more I can take.


----------



## starrynight

Aww twinkle am so sorry you have had a really hard journey so far i really don't know what to say just want to give you a   .

I cant do personals just now girls still problems with laptop and cant see the writing properly.

Sonia il reply to pm over wknd.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Me again.  Got to go to ward 42 tomorrow morning at 9am and let them know if I want an injection to get rid of the pregnancy or a laparoscopy.  If I get the injection, we can't try again for another 6 months.  With the lap, we can try as soon as we want.  Don't know what to do!!!


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle - oh my gosh what a rough time you have had!!! Well if you are to have a laproscopy does that mean they removing your tube?  Laproscopy means longer recovery time as you will be pumped with the gas etc and that takes a few days to leave your body and all you want to do is sleep etc - meaning time off work - how will they be with you having to take the time off?  but at least its over and done with if you know what i mean and you can try again with your frosties.  Injection means no trying for 6 months mmmmmm could get annoying all the waiting which you dont want to do.  I personally would go for the laproscopy.
RE:  work oh my gosh maybe best to get the Occupational therapist involved if you have one?  Or otherwise can you not get a teaching job at another school and start afresh?  sounds like they going to be on your case all the time and you are going to end up blowing up if they continue to pester you no doubt it will eventually get to you and this is not what you need right now. Twinkle I really am thinking of you and totally believe in good things come to those who wait maybe you have to go through this rough time now to get what you want at the end of this - look at me with my operations then the bag just thought it couldnt get any worse but then after living with it for 6 months and starting afresh it happenend.

Hang in therex


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Sonia.  There was no talk of removing my tube but I'll ask all that tomorrow when I'm admitted.  It was the doctor from Glasgow who spoke to me. So lovely by the way! Not like the ones here!!! He said if I chose the laparoscopy then they would remove what they needed (didn't mention the word baby but that's what he meant!) but didn't mention the tube.  Don't care about taking time off work.  If I'm off ill then I'm off ill.  It was all my appointments he had an issue with.

Really don't think I can wait another 6 months before trying again so pretty sure I'm going to opt for the lap tomorrow.  So vague though. Don't know what's happening tomorrow other than turn up at 9am.  Don't know if I've to stay in either.

I'm going to speak to my union soon about having to take unpaid leave. There's not chance of getting another job.  Once you've got one teaching job, you're pretty much stuck there!  Too many cutbacks.  Anyway, it would probably be with the same council so would be the same rules.

Better go and pack my stuff
A very scared twinkle xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - hope they look after you on Ward 42. Sure they will   .


I guess the only question I would ask is whether either of the options have any implications for getting pregnant in the future. Six months might seem like a long time but it might be preferable to having surgery  . 


Sorry, don't mean to confuse or upset you - just ask whatever questions you have tomorrow and give yourself as long as you need to make a decision. It has to be right for you as you're the person who matters here.  Look after yourself.


----------



## abdncarol

Girls sorry I haven't been on for a few days and I can't stay on today as I have my inlaws staying and they're already up and about.  I just wanted to say how sorry I am Twinkle that you're having to go through this and I'm thinking about you today honey     
Tissy I hope you're on the mend now.
Fiona thanks re the photos, you're more than welcome to come and meet the girls any Thursday afternoon, all a lovely bunch of girls.  It might sometimes be a Friday instead but if you ever fancy it just give me a shout.
Big hugs to everyone and sorry that I haven't done more personals.
Carol
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Morning girls, just wanted to say how so so sorry I am to Twinkle to hear all this, life is just so unfair.  Thinking of you   

Tissy hope you are all better now?

Roxy of course we don't hate you - better to be honest and am sure Twinkle appreciates your advice.

Hello to all you other ladies - off to Cullen today to see my Brownies who are there for pack holiday for 3 days.  First time I've not gone with them and really missing it


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - thinking of you today sweetie


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

Just jumping on to say my thoughts are with you Twinkle devastating news you dont deserve it sending megga hugs from L and I           

Hi to all other ladies 

Bloo x


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle - i did type a long post to you this morning but deleted it as couldnt find the right words to say, thinking of you today xx

Big night tonight, yes nicky COME ON ENGLAND , cant wait, but very nervous about it. 

Been to aberdeen this morning, few last min things for the holiday whilst DP was getting measured for his kilt.  

A has an ear infection and is on anti biotics.... not impressed with my doctors as when i called yesterday morning for an appointment they said there was none and to call my chemist and hv.  Even for a baby, they refused me an appointment. Told HV, she went mad and got me one with the duty doctor.  I really really hate my doctors here, they are useless.  If i hadnt have gone with my instincts and called the HV then he would be suffereing more over the weekend.


----------



## twinkle123

I'm back!  Still no further no though.  Went to ward 42 at 9am this morning and spent ages answering questions about what's been happening.  Such a nice doctor who explained so much to me and spent lots of time talking to us.  Anyway, got an internal scan which didn't show up anything remotely pregnancy related (although my bloods still say there's something somewhere!).  Because it's still quite early though, he says if it's in a tube, it's maybe too small to see yet.  He decided the best plan was to take bloods to test progesterone and do a biopsy of my womb lining.  Not a nice experience - don't fancy getting that again!  Now have to wait until next week for the results and from that we'll decide what to do.  If I don't hear by next Friday have been told to give them a phone!  Next Friday!!!!!!!!!

If pregnancy cells are found from the biopsy then he's pretty sure it'll still be a miscarriage.  If nothing is found then we're still looking at a laparoscopy and an ectopic.  Have come away with lots of warning signs and instructions to phone 999 if I get any of them.  Other than that,  told to carry on as normal.

Don't hate you by the way Roxy.  Glad to get a straight answer from someone.
x


----------



## Saffa77

Oh twinkle    waiting waiting waiting!  Hope you get results before Friday so you can know what is the next step!   

Hope you are not in too much pain after the biopsy!  it must of been sore as I had one when i had a colposcopy but that was on the cervix not the womb ouch.

Bloo - lovely to bump into you today but im such a numpsy!!!! totally forgot to Introduce Byron LOL - got in the car afterwards and im like oops I didnt introduce him and Byron is just laughing cos he knows what im like at times and hes like I was just about to introduce myself HAHAHHAHA what am I like.... 

Hi to all elsex

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

oh wow, sonia, that pic is amazing, you are blooming! x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi 

Footie is on YAWN!!!

Sonia was lovely seeing you today and yeah I did "guess" that was your partner lol lol -poor loon     

I thought you were looking great - really blooming and that pic of you looks great you look gorge - wish I had taken more pics of me pregnant just a few bump photos of me in my jammies 

Twinkle as always      and thinking about you - you are having a hell of a time but here for you

Bloo x


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle when does this end for you petal, what a nightmare and thinking about you.
Agree with everyone Sonia, you look fantastic! xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Twinkle

Thinking of you all the time.   I hope you have lots of support this week and get a phone call sooner rather than later from hospital so you can move forward.  I also hope work eases off on you and shows some compassion and understanding.  Thankfully summer holidays are not far away.

Take care

Bethliz


----------



## tissyblue

Hullo all!


Well, I ended up watching the footie yesterday on Ward 31! Ended up going back up to the hospital yesterday morning because my scar was still bleeding and they decided to open it up again and clean it out. Had a general anesthetic which I wasn't looking forward to but it turned out to be the best sleep I have had in ages   


Back home now. R was a very good boy for his daddy and it gave them some quality time together (even if R is wearing the same clothes he had on yesterday   ).


Sonia - great photo!


Susan - sending some more   


Right, off to put my feet up!


----------



## Mummy30

tissy - glad everything went ok... LOL at R in the same clothes! Least it saves on the washing! 

Been quietish on here recently, hope everyone is ok, we are all just concerned about twinkle i guess.  HUGS SUSAN x


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks all re:  comments x

Tissy -    at R still in the same clothes men huh?! They crack me up!  At least he had some bonding time with daddy!
Hope your scar heals up soon and you not in pain or anything!

Off to go watch SATC2 and have dinner at ASK  yummy.

May fancy bumping into you today!  LOL its been a weekend of bumping into the ff ladies LOL

Susan - hope you feeling a bit better x

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

hey girlies!! just a quick one from me...moved house this wknd and surrounded by boxes!  

anyway, just popped on to see how Twinkle was. as always, ur in my thoughts. hope this wk passes quickly & u get an answer one way or another. (HUGS)

a big hello to everyone else. sorry 4 short & sweet post, but using DH's iPhone as my phone gone to phone heaven  should get new one at end of wk - one I'm using meantime doesn't even have Internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have lost my numbers too, so if I used to have ur number, can u text me so that I can restore it? 

ciao for now, XXXXXXX


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle  just back from weekend away with DH and folks and just learned about what you are going through. I am so sorry as you have been through enough. I hope the medics do right by you and you are taken good care of. RE support from employers: I telephoned Human Resources  prior to go to America for Tx a couple of years ago.. I asked for leave to be told no by a male HR person. I then wrote to head of HR and told them that I was going to U.S. for medical Treatment for infertility and NOT cosmetic surgery. I also quoted that the 'World Health Organisation' recognised that infertility as an ILLNESS and that employers should regard it as such. I told them that ASDA had IVF policy and that other employers esp statutory public bodies should take a leaf out their book . I worked for ACC. I was then told by HR manager that I had created a lot of discussion within the dept.I was granted one week paid leave and another week unpaid leave. We were away for 3 weeks in total. They said they were then going to review their policyy as they had set a precident. It is ridiculous in this day and age we are still fighting for support from employers and wish you the very best of luck with this.  
Tissy - hope your scar heals quickly from recent operation  


Hope everyone else doing OK   DH and I would be doing a lot better had we had more understanding from family members - still astounds me the ignorance that is around .....hey ho!!!


----------



## Gwendy

just on to correct typo on previous post - should read ' inc' statutory public bodies and not 'esp' statutory public bodies,


J


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle, hoping you hear from the hospital soon   

Tissy glad to hear you are ok now, and everything mending nicely - men must have a thing about changing clothes   

Sonia - love the profile pic too, you are just blooming !

Gwendy, still thinking of you too   

Hope everyone had a good weekend xx


----------



## Gwendy

Feeling very low and tearful. Went to St Andrews at weekend and trying to get on with life - just find myself retreating and going to bed early. Ventured round to local shop today in tears with shop keeper who I know well but mad at myself for doing it in front of other assisstant who is very snippy and nosey as hell.


We let DH parents know our news last night as DH wanted to wait to 12 week scan to let his parents know. As it happened they were abroad for 2 weeks when I miscarried, so last night was first opportunity to call. His mother was I have to say quite matter of fact....said she thought I was maybe pregnant or going through tx as not heard from me for a while... nonsense as I spoke to her to wish her a happy hols.a few weeks ago. Their T.V was still blaring as I recounted what had happened. During conversation she blurted out...'was it yours"!!!!!. I have never discussed DE with her . She knew we have been to Spain and simply put 2 and 2 together. I was so shocked by her question and simply moved on to say how devastated we were and are still traumatised. She then said she was sorry but maybe 3rd time lucky( this being my second m/c) as I had got so far this time. At no point did she alert DH father who was clearly watching football at the time nor did she ask to speak to DH her son who she knew was next to me. I came off phone stunned, raging and in tears. And they wonder why we are so private with them.I really am fit to be tied over her comments and want to address them with her but then don't want to discuss our business either with her.


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi all,

thinking of you Gwendy and twinkle so much. Some folk just don't care about feelings do they? family should bloody know better and be more sensitive.
I am in Aberdeen Babysitting my cute wee nephew who is just oh so cute and a very good contented bairn ( 14 months)i
It has worked out good as am also waiting for 3rd IUI on Wednesday ( i think).

test in the morn, an if positive phone the hosp and arrange iui for the next day/.


am ver relaxed and we going to stay in a hotel so will be even better.

oh i have high hopes this time

yoiu gotta have eh

take care all

trace
xxxxy


----------



## Mummy30

is anyones page really slow when they scroll down? its cracking me up!

good luck with your next tx trace x

keep your chin up gwendy x


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya Ladies

Gwendy -   take time to heal - I know it must be so hard on you now and especially when family are like that they just dont realise do they.  Glad you still on our boards though so good to be able to rant, moan, chat with us!

TK- all the best for your next go!!

Anyone watching Big Brother?  If so what you thinking?  I have only watched like 2 episodes so dont have thoughts yet except for the mole was really annoying me and as is sunshine.  

Hope you all having an ok Monday - the weather is MISERABLE where oh where is 'summer'.  We managed to finish most our packing and will be moving on the 26th not looking forward to the move but once I have settled in think I will be happy.  

MrsCoops - such cute pics of your wee man!  He has such a dreamy chilled out look its scary - he is going to charm all the girls with those eyes    - I saw the boxes in the backgroud o the pain of moving hey!  at least you done already.  Still got the bag of clothes?  I will let you know flavours next week and can organise to get them clothes at next meet maybe you around?  or can organise to come pick them up.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh lots of house moving going on... where are you moved to mrsc and sonia, where are you heading?? Youve probably both said before but ive forgotten.  
Sonia - i LOVE big brother... and i LOVE the mole!!  HE was ace last night, ive never laughed so much in all my life at that aussie mans face PMSL!! i had tears and everything laughing at that! Mole to Win!! Sunshine is annoying tho. 

Im currently settling down for the next world cup game, 1 down 2 to go for today! 

Ahhh poop, just noticed bleach on my new purple jumper ******* ****** *****  arrrgghhh, now im annoyed.


----------



## Saffa77

mummy - just moving to Ferryhill as landlords have decided to come back to aberdeen to move back into our place now.  am gutted as was really happy there but new place really close to town and duthie park so all good. and is 3 bedrooms plus a study but rooms are smaller than the ones we have now.

I didnt see last nights big brother - Had only see the mole twice so hard to judge though - the aussie did make me laugh tho when he was talking about s e x etc LOL he is kinda crude!  

AAAAArgh roll on 5pm!  sooo soooo soooo bored here!  wish I was a bit busier so days would go by quicker.

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Sonia - you look positively radiant in your photo, bet you can't wait for next scan to come round. Not long to go. See you moving to Ferryhill. Watch out for the pesky shop assistant at your local shop - the one I was referring to earlier lol  


Trace - fingers crossed - you must be so excited  


Lainsy - love your new photo of baby Jamie + looking forward to seeing you both at next meet  


Just had bouquet of flowers delivered from my mother in law apologising for forgetting my birthday at weekend. That means I need to call and thank her. I am grateful though still annoyed  


Need to get back to jymn as know exercise will do wonders for me. Found myself lurking today on other thread about 'moving on and accepting childless future' but I am NOT giving up !!!


Thanks to all for words of encouragement  J x


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Gwendy you will have some really tearful days and please don't be hard on yourself.  I think it sounds like your MIL is very insensitive and I would have been really hurt and annoyed too.  You have lost your much loved, much wanted baby and she should understand that and be there for you both.  Please don't give up hope, I thought it was over for us after I lost the last baby and then 2 months later I was pregnant with Eva, we had even started looking into adoption.  
Twinkle I am thinking about you too, so difficult as you don't know what is going on.  
Hiya to everyone else, Tissy hope you're on the mend now.
Loving the  new photos on ********.  Roxy I haven't been on my mobile phone (no signal in house) so haven't seen new photo of your little princess yet.
I heard some bad news today, my cousin and his wife have lost their baby, she is 6 months pregnant and has to go into labour tomorrow.  Just feel so sad for them, she is 42 and they thought this was their last chance.  Sorry to all the pregnant ladies don't want to upset you girls but been crying as know she has a terrible time ahead.  
Everything else fine here, in laws left this morning....thank goodness, can swear and drink again and don't have to say grace before having every meal.  They are lovely people but hard work, Mike and I relieved when they left.
Good luck with the house moves girls.  We did it when I was 7 months pregnant but worth it in the end.
Big hugs to all
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just a quickie from me.  Was back in to ward 42 for more blood tests today and my HCG is still rising slowly.  Scans still can't find where the ectopic pregnancy is.  Have decided on methotrexate instead of the laparoscopy.  Apparently there's a chance they might need to repeat the lap if they don't find what they're looking for the first time which can cause lots of problems.

Will get another phone call in the morning with details of when I'll get my injection.

Not going to work tomorrow.  Can't cope with it.  Just more days to add to my absences.  Fed up having to explain myself to senior management at work.
x


----------



## abdncarol

oh Twinkle what a nightmare for you, what does the injection mean for you? xx


----------



## twinkle123

Carol - it's an injection that will kill any pregnancy tissue (wherever it is).  It's also used as an anit-cancer drug along with other medical problems.  Stays in your body for 3 months so can't get pregnant within that time.  If my blood levels don't get low enough then they'll repeat it a week later and then I can't get pregnant for 6 months


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle     so if the one injection works and levels are low after that then its only a 3 month wait until next cycle?  and if you have 2 injections its 6 month wait?  Am so gutted you going through all this!  How very very irritating especially as they cant find it either...  just hope it all gets sorted out soon for you then you can move on if you know what I mean one good thing is at least you know you can get pregnant    Thinking of youx  Just wish I had a magic wand!!

Sx


----------



## fionamc

Gwendy - Your MIL does sound quite insensitive, especially with the 'was it yours' comment.  Very upsetting for you at this difficult and emotional time.  I think it is hard for people to appreciate how you are feeling.  Are your inlaws generally ok are is this the norm for them?

Twinkle - really difficult not knowing what exactly is going on.  Are they ususally able to locate the implanted embie in an ectopic pregnancy?  Sorry, I am completely ignorant about this.  So you might just have to wait 3 months before having another try?

Carol - how absolutely awful for your cousin.  Is this their first baby?  From what you said, I think it is.  On a happier note, glad that your nice but hard work inlaws have gone home.  Thanks again for the invite - would need to ask my MIL to take Ewan if we came (although behaviour generally quite good at the moment, thankfully).

Tissy - glad you got a good sleep.  What's wrong with putting the same clothes back on?    Do it with E if I can.  NO WAY I could with F though - she needs several changes a day often!  

Saffa - as everyone has said, great photo.

Really tired tonight, so going to bed shortly.  Night all.


----------



## mommyof2

Hiya all! Just a quickie from me tonite. 

Sorry, wont attempt too many personals tonite. But surely want to send massive hugs to you twinkle! Chuck school! You need to rest and de-stress! Take care of yourself first sweetie! Hope that what you need to get done will be done the best way possible so you wont have to wait too long to try again! At least like saffa says, you know you CAN get pregnant!!! Take lots of rest!
Also to Gwendy, Massive hugs to you!!! Inconsiderate MIL!!! I would be upset too if i'd heard words like that!
Tissy, hope you are recovering well now! 
Carol, sorry to hear about your friend! 
Good luck tkbear!
Hello Bethliz!! Not sure i have said hello before!!!
M30, hols nearly here for you!!!! Have fun!!!
Afm, just been busy running around like a headless chicken!!! Just got too much to do and finish with it being the end of the school year! Too many things happening all at once!! It does not help that i dont have my car either! Car broke down on saturday! Ignition wont turn!!! So the recovery guy had to start it manually with a screwdriver!! Hehehehe! Anyways, as if that was not bad enough, arnold shark...oops....clark cant fix it today coz they are 'full' got no appoinments available!! Grr...not even tomorrow they say!!!!! Had DH car today but wont be using it tomorrow.... Need to be somewhere quite early so DH will have to take us all in and take his car! Anyhoo.... hopefully they get the car sorted by the end of the week!!!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

aaaaw twinkle sweetheart please know i'm thinking of you.  I used to be on Methotrexate for my crohns, weekly injections of 25mg for 10 months.  I was told by the hospital peeps that it stays in your system for 6 months (i had to have a contraceptive implant put in to stop me from getting pregnant).  This is depending on what dosage you have and whether you have 1 or 2 injections sweetheart...please know i'm thinking of you xxx

Gwendy - PAH to your MIL!!  Silly woman!!!  Huggs xxx

Mummy30 - how excited are you about your holiday?? The countdown in ON!!! xxx

Carol, sorry to hear about your cousin lass xxxx

Saffa - How fantastic do you look LOVING the bump xxxx

How is everyone else  


Well i'm on day 7 of my down regging and my period finally stopped yesterday (have been bleeding for just over 2 weeks!!) due to the pennicillian i was on for my tonsilitis.
I'm actually feeling great physically and mentally!!  I don't really have any news for a change...lol!!

Sending out loads of huggs to you all xxxx


----------



## peglet

to everyone at the moment as there is so much going on....
twinkle, gwendy.... think you guys need it more than most - wish my magic wand was working to take the pain away.....


Just a quickie from me, looking for advice.

got my negative result on 28th and stopped medication and started bleeding on 1st june.  After passing a clot i didn't bleed much after that, in fact, hardly at all.  Until yesterday, when now, when i wipe (sorry tmi) there is fresh blood, more today than yesterday, but not what i'd call a period (only when i wipe).  Surely it can't be a period?? has anyone had this before? could it be that perhaps it wasn't finished 2 weeks ago  don't want to phone the clinic and sound like a wally....

anyone got any thoughts

Pegs


----------



## Mummy30

May - not having a car for a week is nothing.... i was 3 months without mine remember!!! Hope you get it back soon as it really is hard with no car. I dont know how people cope without driving. 

Gems - yeah, 9 days to go now! Seems to be dragging tho, good luck with the rest of your tx. 

pegs - sorry ive not much advice, except give your body a chance to get back to normal. 

Sorry for lack of personals but this slow scrolling thing cracks me up too much to keep going up to see!!  doh. 

Not having a great day.... twins grumpy. Im grumpy!


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Sorry been a bit AWOL but not much time to myself these days with a 15 month old causing havoc my little explorer!!  Asleep just noe so thought Id jump on see how everyone doing.

Mummy30 not long to go now for me neither yipeeee  get some sunshine (o:

Saffa - Good luck with house move SIL stayed there (just moved) and thot it a nice area as you say near Duthie Park ace for the young ones   

Gwendy/Twinkle as always in my thoughts what you guys are going through is so pianful - and Gwendy others sometimes just don't understand what you are going through nor can they find the words to say I guess - I remember my SIL being very selfish and celf centred around my treatment but she just didn't understand I think - as always sending you guys megga HUGS        Dont give up you deserve to be mummies  - you are very special people xxx

Gems - Good Luck as to all other ladies during/following teatment 

So many of us now I can't keep up "megga mum brain" - always reading up tho on how you are all keeping.

We are all tickitie boo - Had L to docs yday as he is till quite chocked/wheezy but thankfull chest clear so just keep the Calpol coming and should clear up on its own - think big stinkie teeth coming thru doesnt help.

Bloo xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  That's me just back from Rubislaw ward.  Got my weight, height, scans and various blood tests done and then I'm back in tomorrow for my methotrexate injection.   

Thinking about everyone else but sorry if I seem a bit me, me, me at the moment!   
x


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - hope all goes ok tomorrow. Thinking of you.


Pegs, sorry, don't know. I would phone if you are in any doubt. The nurses will have had to deal with their fair share of queries.


Trace - hope your IUI goes well tomorrow!


Sorry, I'm pooped so all the movers and shakers will have to get personals some other time!
T


----------



## twinkle123

Just to add to the confusion of my complicated situation, have now started bleeding tonight.  Not much (sorry TMI!) but a few clots.  Thinking maybe I didn't need this injection tomorrow after all if it's just going to bleed itself out!


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle     ssending you hugs your not having an easy time at all


----------



## mommyof2

Twinkle - Big MaHOOSIVE HUGS to you and DH for all you are having to go through!!!! Hope you get it all cleared out soon so you can go again!!!

M30, yes you are right! definitely does not beat your 3 months without your car!!! But i sure hope i am getting it by the end of this week!!!

Hugs and hellos to everyone here!!!

May


----------



## tkbearlowey

home again after another IUI today. wot a lovely experience. staying in hotel night before   was def worth the money. everything went just great and got a good sample !!!! after last month we were jumping for joy, to get it. OTD 30 June. so here we go again with the 2ww.............

feel very vvvvvv positive.

recommend the hotel thing to all

Trace
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi, sorry I havent been keeping up much these days, I seem to have such little time now, not that I am complaining. Anyway hugs to all, will try and keep up a bit better!! xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just nipping on to let you know I had my injection yesterday to get rid of my ectopic pregnancy.  Back on Saturday and Tuesday for more blood tests.  If it hasn't started to do it's stuff then I might need a 2nd injection. Hope not though because then we'll need to wait at least 6 months before trying again.  Feeling very sick today and have only just got up out of bed!  Fingers crossed tomorrow will be a better day.

Lots of luck to Trace on your 2ww.  Glad it was a positive experience for you x


----------



## starrynight

Aww twinkle what a time you are going thro i hope you dont need the other injection so you can try again sooner. Have you taken the whole wk off work?  

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Starry - yes I've taken all this week off work.  I've said I'll be back on Monday but will wait and see how I'm feeling.


----------



## starrynight

Am glad you are taken thing easy and thinking of yourself if i was you just go back when you feel ready 2. I really hope your bloods start going down its such a horrible time you are going thro just now but it does get easier even tho you dont think it now. I hope you and dh are getting on ok just now an looking after each other i know when i went thro a similar situtation i found it so hard to even speak to him as i thought he didnt understand how i felt coz it was my body going thro it but afterwards i felt bad coz i was a real   to him when he was as upset as me.  

xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

am so honoured to be part of FF as everyone is just unbelievable, fantastic people and very strong

thank you all for being here

Trace
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tissyblue

Fingers and stuff crossed for you Trace


----------



## twinkle123

Grrr!!!!! Already been sick a few times this morning.  Think it's going to be a long day again. Bad methotrexate!


----------



## leighf72

Hello all,

Thank God it's the weekend! Just wanted to ask you all a quick question. Since I started taking Clomid, I've had a really high oestrogen level on day 28 bloods and been told I'm about to ovulate, but day 35 shows absolutely no ovulation. Very, very frustrating and getting our hopes up for nothing! Anyone else experienced this or know what could be causing the high levels?

Leigh xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Leigh,


sorry I don't know  what would be causing this - what a worry  and hope someone will post re clomid to put your mind at rest x


Twinkle - don't know what to say really, only that I hope the injection is doing right by you so you don't need a repeat injection. I am glad you are off work though. People say its good to be busy but I think you needed this time just to absorb what happening even though its painful. You and DH are still very much in our thoughts.  


I been keeping busy focusing daily on watching 2 wee blackbirds nurturing their 3 wee chicks. Built their nest in bush at my front window.  Saw Magpie kill one of them yesterday and was heartbroken. Only one remaining in nest. Out for wedding anniversary meal yesterday and talked about nothing else to DH. Already been on to RSPB re garden maintenance as didn't want to disturb them . DH not happy as the worst overgrown hedge  and lawn in the street - doesn't go down well with ferryhill neighbours but who gives a damn!!!!! - clearly my DH..  He drew a line yesterday when I fell out with him for ordering chicken wings for starters. Still got pregnancy hormone in my system me thinks. Out this morning to check on chicks - nest empty - couldn't stop crying - I hate magpies and I HATE NATURE!!! - fecking cruel !!


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey ladies,

glad it's the weekend but I'm a bit bored. Should sort out my wardrobe but am gonna have a beer instead 

we decided in December that we'd take a year out and then try again naturally so I stopped taking the pill today (had to take due to other meds). Want to give myself time to get my cycle sorted out.

I'm excited but blooming nervous at the same time.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Flo
x


----------



## Mummy30

hello all

FFF - good luck after coming off the pill, hope it works naturally for you.

Twinkle - hope you are ok x

leigh - hi, cant help you with your query,but ill say hi anyway!!

roxy - hi, hope S is ok

tissy - how is R

starry - seen ya bump pics on **.. looking so cute and neat, bet you cant wait, youre neice is lovely!!

tk - you are right, it is an honour to meet so many lovely people through FF.  I wouldnt be without everyone now, i come on here and rant and rave all the time!! And everyone has been there for me when ive needed too!

short - see little V is walking now.. how cute!! Hope my 2 dont walk anytime soon though, they are difficult enough crawling let alone walking   

mommyof2 - have you got your car back yet? Hows your two doing?

Pegs - hows things? did the bleeding settle?

bloo - have you left for sunny shores yet? hows L?

carol - not heard from you for a while, take it you are still busy busy busy? E ok?

Saffa - hows the bump?

gems - hows things?

fiona - hows E and F??

gillian - hope you are all settled into your new home and K is keeping well x

gwendy - hi, hon, hows things?

jo_newbie - hows your little one doing?

lainsy - you will be missing your season ticket this year... we have renewed ours, but have to say, first time in 20 years i had to think about it!! waiting on the promised signings but nothing major yet.  Watching the world cup? I am, its been poor so far this year and England OMG.. where do i start? Hope J is ok!

jack - hey, i bet you are blooming now....

angelina - hows things with you? youve been quiet recently.

bethliz - i bet you are looking forward to the summer hols coming up?   

clasha - everything going ok? 

bubble - hi, im thinking we need a seperate thread with the names of everyone so we can remember easier!!

button - hows things?

little pea/amazing grace - hey, are you still here?? hows tx going?


----------



## Mummy30

ok... who have i forgot 

anyway, not much news from me.  Busy day ds1 had a friend over and its been all go. DP been doing my head in as he always does at the weekend.  He just doesnt understand that 1 year old twins do investigate the oven, the drawers, the cd rack, the answering machine, the laptop, the fridge...... and he cant cope with moving them away from these things all the time.  His idea is to put them in their seats infront of the tv.... arrrggghhhhh.  He makes me so so mad every weekend is the same, he just moans constantly and if i say anything to him then its me whos doing the moaning. Dont get me wrong he is fantastic, cooks and cleans most of the time but its the little things that bug me and his language is appauling.  He has NO patience. 

Anyway, still busy trying to pack everything into the cases and stick by the 20kg allowance. Handed over lots of things to the inlaws for their cases and im sure ill be giving them more!  So many things to remember to pack.... i have a tick list thats helpful, otherwise i couldnt do it.

Counting down the days now. Terrified but cant wait also.  Checking the 14 day weather forecast, looks great! 

Get Ds1s class list on monday finally.  Cant wait to see what class he will be in next year and more importantly who his teacher will be.  
Having a nice lazy day tomorrow... only ive got a pile of ironing to do. grrrrrrrr.


----------



## abdncarol

Mummy, wowsa I am so impressed, well done you chummie!!!  I amn't going to even attempt personals but just wanted to say hello, still thinking about Twinkle and Gwendy lots.  roxy must send you my mobile no cause still no text, you might have an old one although I do have a message with your new number, strange!  Everything fine here girls, going through a bit of a hard time with my sister.  Basically she is an alcoholic so had a pretty stressful time with her recently and been really worrying as she has 3 children that I worry about.  Anyway won't bore you all with the strains of it but just sure you'll understand why I've not posted lately but still read all the time....officially a lurker!!!
Hope everyone is having lovely weekends and big hugs to you all
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

awww sorry to hear that carol x


----------



## starrynight

Wow mummy30 am impressed with your personals i just dont have the energy for them 2nite lol To much excitement for today. Glad the twins are keeping you busy must be hard work sometimes with 2 tho. Bet ds enjoyed today having his friend over. When is it you go on holiday? Thanks about the bump comment i feel its still far to small lol.

Carol did i see you yesterday in asda? I aint sure if it was you but did look like ya lol Hows eva the diva? Sorry to hear about your sister ect.

Well not much from me got my growth scan on monday. As you will see on ** my sister had here baby she was born at 6.30am and home by 2pm hope thats me she only went in2 hospital at 3 this morning. The not so good news is that my niece sister of the new baby has chicken pox so cant hold or touch baby so she is staying at grannys for a few days as soon as she saw baby she wanted to hold her but couldnt shame.

Twinkle and gwendy stll thinking of you both.

Hi to everyone i have missed xx


----------



## Mummy30

awww starry - poor wee girl- cant get to hold her sister. are you keeping away too - dont think CP is good for pregnant ladies.. 

Cant believe she was home 8 hours after giving birth.. must have been a nice easy labour.  I was happy to stay in hospital for 5days, apart from the fact that i had a section, i had help on tap and the midwifes were great with me. I enjoyed my stay. 5 days was enough tho lol.


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Just a quickie as I am pooped - L fair keeps me busy!!!

Just wanted to touch base and say thinking of you all as always and Mummy30 hols next Sat yipeeeeeee!!!!

Bloo x


----------



## starrynight

Hey mummy30 i wasnt sure if i should go thro and see my niece with pox but i did!! But i phoned up nhs for advice 1st and they said that i would be ok coz i had them before and because am past 20wks it fine but for ladies under 20wks it could be dangerous not sure why tho. I maby shouldnt have went but i felt bad about her not getting to see her new sister properly ect and didnt want to go thro and not visit her thats her that was in the pic with the bump photo with her costume on she got so much stuff for a being a big sister bless. How old was your ds when the twins were born? Did he find things easy with you having twins was he jelous or anything?

Sns just quickly ya on v walking you must be feeling a very proud mummy.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hey starry - he was great when they were born, didnt phase him one bit, if anything he mellowed a bit.  Its a different story now they are old tho, he thinks they are invincible and that he can carry them everywhere! 

We went out to amazon today, the twins were in their element, loving the ball pit and the slide. was lovely to see them. Thought they would sleep long after that but no, just the good old 30 mins max!  oh well.  

4 days to go!!


----------



## twinkle123

Well that's another depressing day out of the way.  Was at my SIL's for my niece and nephew's birthday party.  She was 6 on Thursday and he was 3 on Friday.  Sat through a long afternoon of lots of children of all ages running around having fun.  No conversation from anyone except for how amazing their children are, what they've got planned with them for holidays and how we're so lucky we can do what we want and not be tied down!  I'd do anything to be tied down! So glad when it was time to come home.  Now feeling all depressed and down tonight.

On the plus side, haven't been sick today so hopefully the side effects from the methotrexate have passed.  Was back into Rubislaw ward yesterday for a blood test and back on Tuesday to see if I'll need another dose.  Really really hoping I won't need another because then we'll have to wait another 6 months.

Sorry for yet another moaning post
x


----------



## fionamc

Was getting better at posting but it has been nearly a week this time.....  ,, so will try some personals (great ones the other day M30 by the way!). So many people now, know I won't manage everyone.

Mommyof2 - hope you got your car back ok? It is a busy time at the end of term. Congrats to M on his crawling. F not there yet, though would really like to be - gets into crawling position from sitting and then collapses!  
Gemz - glad you are feeling great and hope the down regging still going fine. Are you starting stimming soon?
Peglet - sorry, don't know about the bleeding. Think the drugs can mess it up a bit? Did you end up phoning the clinic?
TK - is the 2WW dragging for you yet?
Leigh - sorry, don't know about oetrogen levels and clomid. For some reason, they never suggested that to us. Hope the drugs start making a difference soon though.
Gwendy - how are you doing? Are you off work too? I think you are right, that you need time to think about things, so you can work through them. I am probably of the type 'keep busy, don't want too much time to dwell on things' but it has to all come out at some point. Hope you are taking time off too.
FFF - hope your cycle settles and you can look forward to  
M30 - you suggested a thread for everyone's names to help our memories. What about on the 1st page of each new 'part' - like they do on the birth threads etc? Not long now till your hols (i will need to check that don't forget your toothbrush site - but don't know if it will give tips on packing a caravan!). Did you manage to keep to the weight allowance in the end? Ewan enjoyed his party at Amazone last week too. First time we had been.
Carol - sorry to hear about your stresse with your sister. Does she live nearby?
Starry - hope your scan goes ok tomorrow. Your new niece looks lovely and poor 'old' niece having CP, so she can't really meet her new sister properly. How old is she?
Bloo - that stage is hard work! *Sometimes* it can be a bit easier when they get older!  
SNS - the even harder work is about to start for you too, now that V is walking.
Tissy - are you all better now? How is it being back at work? Sorry to ask on a Sunday night - it's still officially the weekend!
Bethliz - you are about to start treatment I think. Good luck!
Twinkle - glad you were not sick today and really hope you don't need the 2nd injection.
Roxy, Saffa, Lainsy, Mrs Coops, Jacka (though know you are going off on your hols - have a great time!), Button, Angelina, Clasha, JoNewbie, Bubble, Amazing Grace, Little Pea and anyone else 

AFM - had a lazy weekend at home, the furthest afield any of us got was the garden! Enjoyed giving DH his Father's day stuff this morning and he got quite emotional at F's hand and footrints we did at toddlers yesterday. Did both her feet, her hand and the end of her arm. He thought it was a splodge of paint at first and then realised it was the print of the end of her arm.
Busy week ahead with stuff, including going to see Peppa Pig at the theatre, playgroup duty (which is my last one thankfully). It's hard work having F in tow too. Would ask MIL to look after her but she has her on Wed when I am taking E to the theatre. Also need to pack for going away for the weekend - first time we have been away anywhere without the caravan for years, so not got much idea about packing. We are going to the REACH family weekend (the charity for people with upper limb deficiency). Have hardly any info but it is an activity type centre, so who knows  . Sure I will manage!
Night all.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

How is everyone on this yet another cloudy Monday LOL.  Had a really good weekend as had DPs folks over for the weekend as they doing a Europe tour and stopped by at ours we did so much this weekend and was so exhausted last night that by 7.30 was already fast asleep!  LOL  Had a lovely dinner on Saturday and ate so much i thought I was going to pop!!! ouch it hurt.

Hi to all.

Starry - hope the scan goes ok today! let us know how you get on and you look cute with your bump and your niece is cute too!  she looks just like your sister!
Gemz - wow your transfer is not far away all the best of luck and just take it easy!
Gwendy and twinkle -   
mommyof2 and jacka - so jealous of your holidays! I crave the sun all the time.
Tissy - hope you have mended now.
Mrs coops - settled in yet, will let you know about the clothes tomorrow.
BLoo, roxy, sns and to all else hi there sorry my brain is fryed!

AFM - I have my scan tomorrow YAY YAY YAY am a bit scared and nervous just hope all is still ok!  Its always a worry isnt it.  Am also definately hoping they tell me their sexes as have really got my hopes up high as i believe with twins they tell you!! hope the rules havent changed!  

Hope you all have a good Monday   

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

sonia - they do tell you with twins!!!  how exciting!


----------



## Saffa77

LOL i know i remember you and someone else telling me they do!  So if they dont your name is being mentioned LOL LOL only kidding


----------



## Mummy30

ahhh but i had most of my scans done at peterhead!!! they are nicer and more personal there!


----------



## Saffa77

but..... it is still the same doctor......      yeah you lucky that they are way more personal there!  Im jealous!

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Well had my growth scan today i have to go back in 2wks baby is at the 25centitile (not sure if that right word) i wasnt that impressed with lady that scanned me to be honest she measured the stomach and said it was 237!! Scan i had 2wks ago baby was only 235!! So i said that cant be right unless baby has totally stopped growing so she checked again and got 265. Am still a bit worried the consultant said we will discuss what to do at next scan dunno wot she means tho. Anyone have idea about centitle ect? The babies head is also down and has hair.    Sonia they should tell you the sex they asked me the last 2 times i have been if i want to know and i only have one baby. Bet you cant wait for scan 2moro. 
    Mummy30 how many days till your holidays lol Oh am with you with the men thing my and dp must argue every wknd theses days when he is off wrk and i dont even have any kiddies yet i really hope things change soon or am gonna crack up.  
  Fiona how lovely doing the footprints ect You also always seam to be busy i dont know where you get your energy from lol. My niece is 6 and got a little hold of her sister yesterday and she away round for a few hours today but still staying at her grannys for the wk till the cp clear up a bit.

Am away for a nap i just cant sleep at nites anymore am shatterd 24/7 anyone have any tips?    Sorry for spelling again lol cant use spell check since the site changed for some reason hi to everyone i have missed.    xx


----------



## starrynight

Dont know why my chat has went funny on that post


----------



## Saffa77

Starry - the centile dosent that mean they measuring size against a normal size?  I know its usually 97 centile they measure against but then again i dont know what they on about.  Starry I oh no about women not explaining proparly! and even getting the numbers wrong!  What is that about?!  IT really does my head in hearing all these stories as they just treat you as a number aaaaaaargh!!  Oh cute about the hair LOL.  How you feeling otherwise?  hope you not worried etc.  That is bizarre they keep asking you as I thought with one they couldnt tell you - are you going to the aberdeen maternity clinic? I am excited but very nervous too!!

Sx


----------



## fionamc

Starry - centiles are based on a 100 people, be it 100 people who are 32 weeks pregnant, 100 eight month old babies etc (it will be based on lots more people than that but the number you are given is based on 100).  So, at 32 weeks pregnant, your baby is bigger than 25 other babies at the same gestation and smaller than 75 at that gestation.  Freya has almost always been on the 25th centile since she was born (with one dip) but don't know what centile she was before birth.  So she is on the smaller side of average.  Babies on the 50th centile are average. Eewan, on the other hand, has always been up on the 95 centile for both his height and weight, so he is bigger than average.  Hope that makes sense!!  Really don't think there is anything to worry about unless there is a big change in centiles.  I am certainly not worried with Freya being on the 25th centile.

Saffa - hope you get some great pics tomorrow and all is looking good!


----------



## starrynight

Sonia yea i know you should have cn my face i thought if baby hasnt grown since last time i would rather chance having it out now but then she changed the measurement!! I go to the maternity up the stairs where all the consultant care is is that where you go? You have to drop of a sample 1st then go to another bit? It looks a bit tinky lol Yip the last 2 scans they asked me but not at my 20wk one i never but thats coz they dont tell you if its a single baby at that bit. I think if you get extra scans or consultant care they will tell you they did double check again for me today. Am ok apart from the worry about size ect but am little anyway so should be ok and am tired 24/7 i sometimes wonder how you and mummy30 manage/d with 2 babys in there i got sore with one being in awkward positions never mind 2 lol 

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Fiona - wow thanks that makes all sense now!  Thank you!

Sx


----------



## fionamc

No problem Sonia!

Starry - on the sleep thing, have you tried sleeping with a pillow under your bump and/or between your knees.  Also, Bach's Nightime Rescue helped me when I was waiting for my 1st scan!  (my local pharmacist checked with Bach (?!) that it was ok during pregnancy).

The consultant wouldn't confirm our baby's sex for us!  And the private scan woman at Broomhill siad she was about 95% sure on baby's sex!


----------



## starrynight

Fiona thanks i get it all now lol Am sure my baby wil always roughly be about the same as freya then and also i would imagine when i was little i would have been about the same coz i aint big now i sometimes think years ago they didnt even do scans or anything so no1 ever knew anything about here baby till its born. Also the smaller the baby will make it easier to push out   I really dont understand how a bay can fit out of such a small thing    lol

Fiona would the consultant not let you know? They have asked me twice now one was a man and one was a lady. Broomhill told me 95% sure 2 thats why i  have got the hospital to double check both times.

xx


----------



## fionamc

No, she wouldn't comment! I kept saying she and she just kept saying things like - 'there's baby's heart etc!' I think she might have said something if we had it wrong though, who knows?!

Exactly - on the pushing side of things! Saying that, I was 30 hours in labour and eventually Freya was dragged out with foceps through that small space!

The other thing is, at your stage and even now at 8 months, a few grams or a few millimetres difference in weight or length, makes a *big *differenceto centile.


----------



## Bloofuss

Ooooh all exciting this baby's to be talk - as Fiona said wouldn't worry to much about the centile as it can  soon change L was on the 25 when born now on the 75th - I didn't look preganta at all - just had a wee pietite bump and was worried baby was small but bump always measured in on size/week and L came out at 7lb 4oz I was expecting a 6lber as bump was so samll - so just goes to show you a lot can fit in there and yeah like you Fiona I was three days in labour and finally forceps getting L oot!!! (not scaring you tho Starry you will be fine     )

Away to peel L away from something he shouldn't be doing ahhhhhh - SNS & Mummy30 you have my sympathy!!!!

Bloo x


----------



## Bloofuss

Saffa77 said:


> Fiona - wow thanks that makes all sense now! Thank you!
> 
> Sx


Soz bout spelling but getting poked with a stick doesn't help!!!!

B x


----------



## twinkle123

Don't have a clue what you lot are speaking about today!    Maybe one of these days/years/decades I might finally get the chance to find out!   

Back to Rubislaw ward tomorrow for another HCG and full blood count.  Still keeping my fingers crossed that I don't need another injection.   

Trying to make a list of what I need to do this week.  I'm late at school tomorrow for the prizegiving (my choirs are singing) and playing Thursday and Friday for the school show.  Think there's a dress rehearsal on Wednesdy night but can't quite remember. Then there's the 2 matinees too.  Thought I was supposed to be winding down and taking it easy leading up to the school holidays.....


----------



## abdncarol

Another quickie as away for an early night with my book.  Just wanted to wish Twinkle and Sonia the best of luck for tomorrow.  Big hugs to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

evening, just home from the pool. did zero swimming, just floated about chatting to my pal and went in steam room and jacuzzi!!  

DS1 finally got his class list for next year and im delighted he has the teacher who i wanted him to get, heard lots of good things about her... we will see!  He is moving through to the senior area but many of his friends will still be in the junior area, knowing him he wont mind but i hope he doesnt get too cocky with the big kids!! 

susan - hope tomorrow goes ok... soon be the summer holidays. 

Starry - i had lots of scans with DS1 as they told me he was a little baby and they kept a close eye on me for growth etc, and he came out (29hours labour) a bouncing 7lbs 1 1/4oz!  that quarter makes a difference you know!! My twins were obviously smaller at 5lbs 9oz and 5lbs 15oz... neither twin needed any extra care... so try not to worry too much, but i know its hard.    The ante natal unit at amh really needs doing up doesnt it, i thankfully only went there once, to the twin clinic, but got to see dr shetty at phd.  As well as my fortnightly scans in the scanning dept she also scanned me at appointments.

Sonia - so excited for you, kinda wish i was still pregnant with my two!!  i loved being pregnant.... often wondered if i could be a surrogate but when it comes down to it i really dont think i could.  I love pregnant ladies and would love to train as a midwife, just not got the patience to study plus im too thick and would cry at every birth!!  

My two were really cute today.... they were playing chasies with each other!  They were giggling then crawling away while the other one chased them, then swaped over!! They are so delightful just now, little monkeys too. I cant go upstairs without them standing at the gate crying for me. They are very very clingy to me just now, think they have just realised who i am haha.  Covered in bruises as A pinches and bites!  oh and he pulls C's hair, whilst she just sits there and cries.. doesnt even think about crawling away!  Im constantly on the go pulling them away from things where they shouldnt be, and if i leave 1 door open they are in there like a shot!


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - good luck for tomorrow.  Will you get the results of your blood test tomorrow too?

M30 - excelllent news that DS1 is getting the teacher you hoped he would get.  I am sure you are not too thick to be a midwife!  You certainly don't come across as being thick on here, in fact you show good insight into things.

Twins sound great but hard work.  F is really starting to develop a her own personality now and is getting good fun too.


----------



## bubblicous

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239744.new#new


----------

